# Tradimento moglie e separazione.



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Salve a tutti, 
Ho 40 anni mia moglie 45, ho scoperto che mi ha tradito con uno di 30 anni , perchè la scheda sim del telefonino che gli ho regalato è intestata a me, e attivando online l'opzione internet sul suo cell. ho scoperto che dal suo numero in 20 giorni aveva mandato 2850 sms allo stesso numero, una bella botta, all'inizio mi ha detto che era una amicooo uno con cui confidarsi e non sapevaa che voleva, poi mi ha detto che avrebbe troncato e il giorno successivo niente più sms. Per me troppo strano dopo tutti quei messaggi, ho controllato e ho scoperto che si è fregata il cellulare di mio figlio di 13 e messaggiava con quello, mi ha visto insospettito della mancanza del cell. se ne ha comprato un'altro, che io l'ho beccata nel garage in macchina che mandava sms, e da li la guerra, mi ha detto che troncava ma ci volevano un paio di giorni, alla fine dei quali mi ha detto che non voleva più troncare nessuna storia, ho scoperto che ci è andata a letto gia 4 volte, e che lei ha sempre negato, per nessun motivo e che voleva la separazione e che non mi amava più e mi avrebbe firmato tutto. Io ho 2 filgli, una di 13 e uno di 22, sto in affitto e i figli andrebbero a me, abbiamo un attività pub-bar che gestisce e lavora lei e io dato che faccio un'altro lavoro le do una mano, ma intestato a mio figlio grande, debiti e muto per l'attività che ammontano a 160.000€ dei quali 90.000 ho fatto un prestito a mio nome sulla busta paga e adesso me lo devo sciroppare io per i prossimi 8 anni, mi rimane solo 950 €, 450 affitto, il resto lo prendevamo dal pub per vivere, il resto dei debiti che dobbiamo alla ex proprietaria si versano ogni mese con il guadagno dell'attività 1000€. Siamo andati già dall'avvocato per la separazione,  e per adesso lei vive con me sotto lo stesso tetto, come dice l'avvocato ci conviene per adesso cosi perchè l'attivita e la principale fonte di reddito, troppo comoda, lavora e lavoro io  fai i cavoli suoi esce con quello 2 volte la settimana e un paio di volte ha lasciato mio figlio la notte da solo a casa mentre io stavo al lavoro, e il martedi che di solito lavorava mezza giornata ed stavamo tutti in famiglia adesso lascia me e mio figlio a casa per andare la sera da quello fino al mattino. Non c'è la faccio piuuuuuuuu, io provo ancora qualcosa per lei, ho lottato in questi giorni per salvare il tutto, ma niente io non esisto più per lei in ogni senso, sono solo un estraneo, mi ha distrutto, non vivo piùùùùù, sono dimagrito 5 kg e dormo pochissimo, non so cosa mi riserva il futuro, le ho detto che non possiamo vivere sotto lo stesso tetto non ce la faccio a vederla mi fa solo del male, quando sta al cell con l'altro e si diverte  e ride. Lascerà da quello che mi ha detto la casa dopo la scuola di mio figlio piccolo per non traumatizzarlo, bella botta per il piccolo molto sensibile, e andrà anche lei in affito, altre spese, non so se reggerà tutto l'attivita che adesso dopo la separazione. Soffro da morire per leiii sto malissimo, non posso immaginarla con un altroooooo, bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sto piangendo, voglio solo dimenticarlaaaaaaaa, e far cessare tutto questo doloreeeeee. Scusate dei periodi delle virgole e che mi sono prolungato, non connettoooooooo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Marzo 2013)

Che stronza. Ha cercato di accusarti di qualche tua manchevolezza per giustificare il suo comportamento?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

E' in una fase di delirio. Passerà e tornerà con la coda tra le gambe. Ricordale che non ha 15 anni e ha delle responsabilità.


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

si, mi dice che è colpa mia e che il tradimento non centra, abbiamo avuto un periodo di merda dopo la mia malattia, operato a un tumore. Mi sono chiuso un po in me stesso per non darle tutto il peso , del mio disagio e preoccupazione che mi affligeva ogni giorno, tipo incubi ogni notte dato che mi  hanno aperto al torace come una lattina e paura di morire e che mi potesse ritornare. Allora abbiamo comunicato di meno e lei nell'ultima litigata mi ha detto che è rimasta con me per la malattiaaaaaaa, non voglio pietà di nessuna, che schifo.
Ora sono disperato, mi è crollato tutto, tutto questo si è ripercosso sulll'attività dato che lei sta sempre al cell o su fb a chattare e ormai ha poco rapporto con i clienti del bar, non li calcola per niente e la gente se ne accorta e abbiamo perso dei clienti. e se fallisse tutti in mezzo la strada per colpa della sua scelta.


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' in una fase di delirio. Passerà e tornerà con la coda tra le gambe. Ricordale che non ha 15 anni e ha delle responsabilità.


Ma quali responsabilita e partita di brutto, e tranquilla perche io sono buon e mi tengo i fligli.
Ma dai messaggi che ho letto, dato che lei senza pietà sta a fianco a me e messaggia,dice a lui che passerà tutta la sua vita con lui, e che lui e il suo grande e immenso amoreeeeeee per sempre, si manda 2000 sms al giorno più quelli di fb. Lui non ha soldi da quello che le dice ma ha da offrire il suo grande e immenso amore, lei va a trovare lui a 70 km da casa e alcune volte ha pagato l'albergo. Che schifo, certe volte non siamo usciti a cena con i figli perchè diceva che non cerano soldi e dovevamo pagare i debiti e adesso, sicuramente si frega qualcosa dalla cassa.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

*OT*

Che sbocco. Scusate. Appena ho letto papino ho pensato a mio padre.
Fine OT


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Ho letto.
Porca miseria che situazione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma quali responsabilita e partita di brutto, e tranquilla perche io sono buon e mi tengo i fligli.
> Ma dai messaggi che ho letto, dato che lei senza pietà sta a fianco a me e messaggia,dice a lui che passerà tutta la sua vita con lui, e che lui e il suo grande e immenso amoreeeeeee per sempre, si manda 2000 sms al giorno più quelli di fb. Lui non ha soldi da quello che le dice ma ha da offrire il suo grande e immenso amore, lei va a trovare lui a 70 km da casa e alcune volte ha pagato l'albergo. Che schifo, certe volte non siamo usciti a cena con i figli perchè diceva che non cerano soldi e dovevamo pagare i debiti e adesso, sicuramente si frega qualcosa dalla cassa.


Tra poco lui si annoierà di tutti questi messaggini da stalker, la mollerà e tornerà, come dice il tascabile Brunetta.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' in una fase di delirio. Passerà e tornerà con la coda tra le gambe. Ricordale che non ha 15 anni e ha delle responsabilità.





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tra poco lui si annoierà di tutti questi messaggini da stalker, la mollerà e tornerà, come dice il tascabile Brunetta.


Ritorno che renderebbe ancora più schifosa (se possibile) questa situazione, un ripiego di comodo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma quali responsabilita e partita di brutto, e tranquilla perche io sono buon e mi tengo i fligli.
> Ma dai messaggi che ho letto, dato che lei senza pietà sta a fianco a me e messaggia,dice a lui che passerà tutta la sua vita con lui, e che lui e il suo grande e immenso amoreeeeeee per sempre, si manda 2000 sms al giorno più quelli di fb. Lui non ha soldi da quello che le dice ma ha da offrire il suo grande e immenso amore, lei va a trovare lui a 70 km da casa e alcune volte ha pagato l'albergo. Che schifo, certe volte non siamo usciti a cena con i figli perchè diceva che non cerano soldi e dovevamo pagare i debiti e adesso, sicuramente si frega qualcosa dalla cassa.


Certo che è partita! Ma poi chi troppo in alto sal cade sovente precipitevolissimevolmente. Il sogno si rivelerà presto un incubo.


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tra poco lui si annoierà di tutti questi messaggini da stalker, la mollerà e tornerà, come dice il tascabile Brunetta.


Lui e geloso da morire in questi quasi 2 mesi hanno litigato 2 volte pesante perchè non vuole che lei parli con altri uomini e la controlla su fb e le ha fatto attivare il gps sul cell ogni volta che lei manda un msg di fb dal cell risulta la posizione, poi le ha dato della tr..a, pu...na, zo...la, e lei lo ha perdonato dicendogli che era solo arrabbiato,la tratta certe volte da merda che io non mi mi sarei mai permesso in vita mia, ma e bravo con le parole, tipo favole e principesse sul trono lui il re lei la regina, ecc ecc, . Poi lei è cotta da morire dal tipo e ci sc..a 1 volta a settimana, ma lui tipo tatuato pelato, orecchie con orecchini di legno con buchi enormii.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Lui e geloso da morire in questi quasi 2 mesi hanno litigato 2 volte pesante perchè non vuole che lei parli con altri uomini e la controlla su fb e le ha fatto attivare il gps sul cell ogni volta che lei manda un msg di fb dal cell risulta la posizione, poi le ha dato della tr..a, pu...na, zo...la, e lei lo ha perdonato dicendogli che era solo arrabbiato,la tratta certe volte da merda che io non mi mi sarei mai permesso in vita mia, ma e bravo con le parole, tipo favole e principesse sul trono lui il re lei la regina, ecc ecc, . Poi lei è cotta da morire dal tipo e ci sc..a 1 volta a settimana, ma lui tipo tatuato pelato, orecchie con orecchini di legno con buchi enormii.


No, se è così, rassegnati: difficilmente lo mollerà. 
Dove l'ha conosciuto? In un reality su MTV?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Lui e geloso da morire in questi quasi 2 mesi hanno litigato 2 volte pesante perchè non vuole che lei parli con altri uomini e la controlla su fb e le ha fatto attivare il gps sul cell ogni volta che lei manda un msg di fb dal cell risulta la posizione, poi le ha dato della tr..a, pu...na, zo...la, e lei lo ha perdonato dicendogli che era solo arrabbiato,la tratta certe volte da merda che io non mi mi sarei mai permesso in vita mia, ma e bravo con le parole, tipo favole e principesse sul trono lui il re lei la regina, ecc ecc, . Poi lei è cotta da morire dal tipo e ci sc..a 1 volta a settimana, ma lui tipo tatuato pelato, orecchie con orecchini di legno con buchi enormii.


Amico mio, mi spiace molto per te e per quello che hai dovuto passare, malattia e tutto, m penso che dovresti un attimo cambiare atteggiamento con tua moglie. Altro che mai permesso in vita tua. Anche se, immagino, bisogna esserci un minimo portati.


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No, se è così, rassegnati: difficilmente lo mollerà.
> Dove l'ha conosciuto? In un reality su MTV?


 no l'ha conosciuto online? 
Tu dici che durerà alla lunga.

Lui non ha un € e lei adesso dovrà andare da casa anche lei in affitto(non la vogliooooooo), e le spese saranno insostenibili per tutti, finito la pacchia e la pazza gioia, fame per tutti, dopo voglio vedere che lei dice al tipo che non ha più il bar e le tocca stare in affito con tutte le spese connesse e annesse.

Speriamo che caschi da molto altoooooooooooooo, e che torni alla realta, dopo se ne renderà conto.


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico mio, mi spiace molto per te e per quello che hai dovuto passare, malattia e tutto, m penso che dovresti un attimo cambiare atteggiamento con tua moglie. Altro che mai permesso in vita tua. Anche se, immagino, bisogna esserci un minimo portati.


Ma adesso sto recuperando di brutto sti giorni la so mandando affanculo di brutto, come lui, mi sono rotto le palle di lei e dell'amico ci ha rovinato la vita. Ma soffro ancora, non so come placare questo doloreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee e ansia di merdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma adesso sto recuperando di brutto sti giorni la so mandando affanculo di brutto, come lui, mi sono rotto le palle di lei e dell'amico ci ha rovinato la vita. Ma soffro ancora, non so come placare questo doloreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee e ansia di merdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


Io intendevo dopo, quando tornerà.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma adesso sto recuperando di brutto sti giorni la so mandando affanculo di brutto, come lui, mi sono rotto le palle di lei e dell'amico ci ha rovinato la vita. Ma soffro ancora, non so come placare questo doloreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee e ansia di merdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


non c'è modo. Devi aspettare che faccia il suo corso come il raffreddore. Concentrati sugli aspetti pratici.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Senza parole.......
Mi spiace


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non c'è modo. Devi aspettare che faccia il suo corso come il raffreddore. Concentrati sugli aspetti pratici.


quali aspetti pratici, tipo?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> quali aspetti pratici, tipo?


Organizzare la separazione o la vita separati e tutelare i figli. Intanto cerca un sostegno psicologico, oltre il forum :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Organizzare la separazione o la vita separati e tutelare i figli. Intanto cerca un sostegno psicologico, oltre il forum :up:


Ah, tra l'altro: ma il più grande, quello di ventidue anni, come la vede? Cosa ne pensa della madre?


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Scusate ma e la prima volta che scrivo sul forum per sfogarmi, mi devo liberare da questo pesooo di merdaaaa, ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi ascolti un pochino, e vi ringrazio già da adesso a tutti voi che siete qui e mi ascoltate, grazieeee, grazieeeeeee.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2013)

Mi spiace molto.
Mi sembra così assurdo che una donna butti tutto all'aria in una situazione già economicamente appena stabile, e per di più per un tizio del genere...

Coraggio... se continuasse su quella strada, presto il dolore si tramuterà in disprezzo.

Mi dispiace.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Soffro da morire per leiii sto malissimo, non posso immaginarla con un altroooooo...


Ciao Papino!

La tua immaginazione è ben poca cosa rispetto a quello che neppure riesci a sognarti.
Ti sei ritrovato al fianco una donna incontinente, sopraffatta dal desiderio tanto da non riuscire a nasconderlo e così innamorata di uno trovato per strada da lasciarti anche i figli.
Se non fosse per il denaro, avresti fatto un terno al lotto!
Ma, anche lasciando da parte i soldi, sei stato fortunato lo stesso!
La tua buona moglie farà vendere anche gli orecchini d'ottone e il disco labiale al suo nuovo accompagnatore se saprà fare gli occhi dolci come si deve!
La stessa fine che avresti fatto tu!
Ed allora non sarebbe bastata la cessone di un quinto dello stipendio, ma avresti dovuto venderti un rene prima e poi farti un'assicurazione sulla vita e poi morire distrattamente...
Ora non ti toccherà più farlo invece!
Spera che lei sia capace di intortarlo per bene e mandale un bigliettino il giorno delle sue nozze!
Farai un figurone!
Incrocia le dita!

Ciao!


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, tra l'altro: ma il più grande, quello di ventidue anni, come la vede? Cosa ne pensa della madre?


 lei non voleva che glielo dicessi, ma io sono andato da lui all'università lontano da qui e glielo detto, e lui e stato dalla mia parte, e mi ha detto di non preoccuparmi, al massimo gestivamo insieme il bar si prendeva una pausa dall'università (ma io non voglio assolutamnete) e  licenziava la mamma prima che le cose dovessero finire proprio nella merda. E mi ha detto che se lei dovesse tornare, di non riprenderla più , mi ha detto una volta che il vetro è rotto non si può più riparare, e che lei lo avrebbe fatto sicuramente un'altra volta spezzandomi il cuore. Che figlio con le palle, mi ha fatto piangere.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> lei non voleva che glielo dicessi, ma io sono andato da lui all'università lontano da qui e glielo detto, e lui e stato dalla mia parte, e mi ha detto di non preoccuparmi, al massimo gestivamo insieme il bar si prendeva una pausa dall'università (ma io non voglio assolutamnete) e  licenziava la mamma prima che le cose dovessero finire proprio nella merda. E* mi ha detto che se lei dovesse tornare, di non riprenderla più , mi ha detto una volta che il vetro è rotto non si può più riparare, e che lei lo avrebbe fatto sicuramente un'altra volta spezzandomi il cuore. *Che figlio con le palle, mi ha fatto piangere.


Minchia. Ma lei e la madre andavano d'accordo?


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia. Ma lei e la madre andavano d'accordo?


si il problema che lui e legato di più alla nonna dato che lei lo ha abbandonato all'età di 6 mesi per poi riapparire dopo 3 anni, ho detto tutto, lui e il mio figlio adottivo, che ho adottato io all'età di 6 anni ed e adesso ha il mio cognome. Ed è come un figlio naturale come quello piccolo nessuna differenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Lui e geloso da morire in questi quasi 2 mesi hanno litigato 2 volte pesante perchè non vuole che lei parli con altri uomini e la controlla su fb e le ha fatto attivare il gps sul cell ogni volta che lei manda un msg di fb dal cell risulta la posizione, poi le ha dato della tr..a, pu...na, zo...la, e lei lo ha perdonato dicendogli che era solo arrabbiato,la tratta certe volte da merda che io non mi mi sarei mai permesso in vita mia, ma e bravo con le parole, tipo favole e principesse sul trono lui il re lei la regina, ecc ecc, . Poi lei è cotta da morire dal tipo e ci sc..a 1 volta a settimana, ma lui tipo tatuato pelato, orecchie con orecchini di legno con buchi enormii.



amico, mi dispiace molto per quello che hai dovuto passare a causa della malattia
avendo a fianco una donna che non è stata in grado di sostenerti

ma lei dava segni di squilibrio anche prima di conoscere questo tizio?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> si il problema che lui e legato di più alla nonna dato che lei lo ha abbandonato all'età di 6 mesi per poi riapparire dopo 3 anni, ho detto tutto, lui e il mio figlio adottivo, che ho adottato io all'età di 6 anni ed e adesso ha il mio cognome. Ed è come un figlio naturale come quello piccolo nessuna differenza.


Quindi lui è il primo figlio naturale di lei. Capito. E insomma, è stata un po' assente. Bella storia.


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi lui è il primo figlio naturale di lei. Capito. E insomma, è stata un po' assente. Bella storia.


cazzoooo sta storia e da film di fanascienza.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> ........................non connettoooooooo.


Eh no,tu devi connettere.
La baldracca se ne andra' e tu sarai libero.
Andasse sempre cosi' bene...


----------



## Gian (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> sono dimagrito 5 kg e dormo pochissimo



io 10 kg....partendo da un fisico asciutto.

*solidarietà.*

Parlane con qualcuno e organizzatevi per la separazione.
Vedrai, sarà un toccasana, come risanare un ambiente insalubre.
Hai presente la varechina ?

forza e coraggio !


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> amico, mi dispiace molto per quello che hai dovuto passare a causa della malattia
> avendo a fianco una donna che non è stata in grado di sostenerti
> 
> ma lei dava segni di squilibrio anche prima di conoscere questo tizio?


Adesso mi sembra proprio una squilibrata tutto per il suo vero e grande amore. Appena firmiamo davanti al giudice, valigie e CIAOOOOOOOOO BELLAAAAAAA. Mi devo rifare una nuova vita non ce la faccio piùùùùùùùùù.


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2013)

Mi spiace parlare così, perchè non lo faccio mai e di solito tendo a non categorizzare ...

però che troia ragazzi .....


Almeno il rispetto di quello che è il padre dei tuoi figli ...


----------



## Circe (12 Marzo 2013)

io alla botta ho cercato l'aiuto di uno psicologo, che mi ha consigliato anche dei farmaci. ho fatto la dura ma il mondo mi crollava addosso, soffocavo, non dormivo,  guidavo come sotto ipnosi. li ho presi. mi hanno aiutata a "respirare" dinuovo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> si il problema che lui e legato di più alla nonna dato che lei lo ha abbandonato all'età di 6 mesi per poi riapparire dopo 3 anni, ho detto tutto, lui e il mio figlio adottivo, che ho adottato io all'età di 6 anni ed e adesso ha il mio cognome. Ed è come un figlio naturale come quello piccolo nessuna differenza.


ma è recidiva ha abbandonato il figlio per 2 anni e mezzo??? 

mi dispiace che tu soffra così tanto ma credimi è molto meglio per te se ti allontani prima possibile da lei e ricominci con l'aiuto e l'affetto dei tuoi figli una nuova vita


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> io 10 kg....partendo da un fisico asciutto.
> 
> *solidarietà.*
> 
> ...


Anch'io 1,82 peso adesso 68 KG.

Vorrei parlare con un psicologo, che ne dite? almeno non mi sfogo solo con voi.
Speriamooooo, vorrei togliermela dalla mente, dopo 16 anni che stiamo insiemeee.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Anch'io 1,82 peso adesso 68 KG.
> 
> Vorrei parlare con un psicologo, che ne dite? almeno non mi sfogo solo con voi.
> Speriamooooo, vorrei togliermela dalla mente, dopo 16 anni che stiamo insiemeee.


uno psicologo sarebbe un buon aiuto, hai assolutamente bisogno di gestire la sofferenza e la rabbia con qualcuno esperto che sappia aiutarti seriamente


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> io alla botta ho cercato l'aiuto di uno psicologo, che mi ha consigliato anche dei farmaci. ho fatto la dura ma il mondo mi crollava addosso, soffocavo, non dormivo,  guidavo come sotto ipnosi. li ho presi. mi hanno aiutata a "respirare" dinuovo.


Cavolooooo, sto come teeeee, mi sa peggio passo dal dolore immenso, alla rabbia più etrema, alla calma di un lago senza onde, ogni ora e diversa dall'altra mi sembra di morire.
E come la morte di qualcuno, mi sembra di rivivere il dolore per la morte di mio padre quando lui aveva 45 anni io 24. Che botta pure li, la vita mi ha riservato un bel po di sorprese.


----------



## Gian (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Anch'io 1,82 peso adesso 68 KG.
> 
> Vorrei parlare con un psicologo, che ne dite? almeno non mi sfogo solo con voi.
> Speriamooooo, vorrei togliermela dalla mente, dopo 16 anni che stiamo insiemeee.


OK
stai attento a come scegli lo psicologo, ci sono alcuni cialtroni in giro.
Fatti una bella chiaccherata e se vedi che al terzo colloquio ti fa le stesse
domande, cambia psicologo, vuol dire che ti sta prendendo in giro.
purtroppo dopo molti anni maturiamo una dipendenza affettiva che è difficile
da sradicare. 
Coraggio !


----------



## Gian (12 Marzo 2013)

.


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ritorno che renderebbe ancora più schifosa (se possibile) questa situazione, un ripiego di comodo.


in effetti...
non posso approvarti
ma ti dono 
un simbolico quadrifoglio verde


----------



## Innominata (12 Marzo 2013)

Sembra un po' una in fase di eccitamento maniacale. Quasi quasi lo spero, in modo da poter imputare a uno stato psichico alterato quella che sarebbe altrimenti la rappresentazione di una miseria affettiva desolante. Non tanto per la farneticazione dell'innamoramento, che ci puo' stare, e capita, ma per uno stile che a occhio la dice lunga sulle capacita' umane della signora, per quello che ti ha detto...Intanto stai a testa alta, che puoi starci.


----------



## Gian (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> e *la controlla su fb* e le ha fatto attivare il gps sul cell ogni volta che lei manda un msg di fb dal cell risulta la posizione, poi le ha dato della tr..a, pu...na, zo...la, e lei lo ha perdonato dicendogli che era solo arrabbiato



due parole su facebook...semplicemente 
devastante in caso di crisi familiare e separazione ...
è tracciabile a meno che non abbiate un profilo protetto...
il sistema di bloccare l'account può non funzionare, basta
avere un diverso profilo e si può avere la bacheca esterna
possono controllarti preferiti, link, like nuovi friends ecc.ecc.

non bastavano i casini che abbiamo, ci sono pure i gonzi che fanno 
lo stalking su internet. E di amanti che tampinano le donne
su FB ci sono esempi a iosa. 

chi ne sa di più? 
sistemi per impedire il tracciamento ?
:idea:


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Lui e geloso da morire in questi quasi 2 mesi hanno litigato 2 volte pesante perchè non vuole che lei parli con altri uomini e la controlla su fb e le ha fatto attivare il gps sul cell ogni volta che lei manda un msg di fb dal cell risulta la posizione, poi le ha dato della tr..a, pu...na, zo...la, e lei lo ha perdonato dicendogli che era solo arrabbiato,la tratta certe volte da merda che io non mi mi sarei mai permesso in vita mia, ma e bravo con le parole, tipo favole e principesse sul trono lui il re lei la regina, ecc ecc, . Poi lei è cotta da morire dal tipo e ci sc..a 1 volta a settimana, ma lui tipo tatuato pelato, orecchie con orecchini di legno con buchi enormii.



Una donna che accetta simili insulti si squalifica, rifletti, non hai perso niente, soldi a parte. 

Una madre che si mette con un energumeno simile e che dimentica la famiglia, è da ricovero o è simile a lui.

Rassegnati e pensa al tuo lavoro e a riorganizzarti la vita, fallo per il più piccolo che ha solo te a questo punto.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una donna che accetta simili insulti si squalifica, rifletti, non hai perso niente, soldi a parte.
> 
> Una madre che si mette con un energumeno simile e che dimentica la famiglia, è da ricovero o è simile a lui.
> 
> Rassegnati e pensa al tuo lavoro e a riorganizzarti la vita, fallo per il più piccolo che ha solo te a questo punto.


quoto:up:


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una donna che accetta simili insulti si squalifica, rifletti, non hai perso niente, soldi a parte.
> 
> Una madre che si mette con un energumeno simile e che dimentica la famiglia, è da ricovero o è simile a lui.
> 
> Rassegnati e pensa al tuo lavoro e a riorganizzarti la vita, fallo per il più piccolo che ha solo te a questo punto.


Poi lei gli racconta un sacco di bugie, tipo che io non sto con lei a casa, sto al lavoro, oppure insieme all'avvocato e dice a lui che è andata con la macchina da sola, poi spesa per il bar insieme e gli dice che è andata da sola, oppure stava a casa e gli ha detto che il telefonino lo avevo preso io, un altra cosa da che mi ha fatto girare i coglioniiiiiiiii, gli ha detto che io la menavo sempre, tipo ha sbattutoil braccio con la porta del bar livido e gli ha detto che l'ho menata, e che la tradivooo, mai successo in vita mia non ho sfiorato i miei figli con un dito figurarsi leiiii, nemmeno un tradimento in 16 anniiiii ,( COGLIONE? ho avuto 2 che mi venivano dietro), ma perchè tutte queste menzogneeee mi ha dipinto come un mostro.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> due parole su facebook...semplicemente
> devastante in caso di crisi familiare e separazione ...
> è tracciabile a meno che non abbiate un profilo protetto...
> il sistema di bloccare l'account può non funzionare, basta
> ...


cancellarsi!


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Poi lei gli racconta un sacco di bugie, tipo che io non sto con lei a casa, sto al lavoro, oppure insieme all'avvocato e dice a lui che è andata con la macchina da sola, poi spesa per il bar insieme e gli dice che è andata da sola, oppure stava a casa e gli ha detto che il telefonino lo avevo preso io, un altra cosa da che mi ha fatto girare i coglioniiiiiiiii, gli ha detto che io la menavo sempre e che la tradivooo, mai successo in vita mia non ho sfiorato i miei figli con un dito figurarsi leiiii, nemmeno un tradimento in 16 anniiiii ,( COGLIONE? ho avuto 2 che mi venivano dietro), ma perchè tutte queste menzogneeee mi ha dipinto come un mostro.



che storiaccia, mi dispiace molto per te

mi raccomando, stai attento alla tua salute! coraggio!


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Poi lei gli racconta un sacco di bugie, tipo che io non sto con lei a casa, sto al lavoro, oppure insieme all'avvocato e dice a lui che è andata con la macchina da sola, poi spesa per il bar insieme e gli dice che è andata da sola, oppure stava a casa e gli ha detto che il telefonino lo avevo preso io, un altra cosa da che mi ha fatto girare i coglioniiiiiiiii, gli ha detto che io la menavo sempre, tipo ha sbattutoil braccio con la porta del bar livido e gli ha detto che l'ho menata, e che la tradivooo, mai successo in vita mia non ho sfiorato i miei figli con un dito figurarsi leiiii, nemmeno un tradimento in 16 anniiiii ,( COGLIONE? ho avuto 2 che mi venivano dietro), ma perchè tutte queste menzogneeee mi ha dipinto come un mostro. MI HA DISTRUTTO IN TUTTI I SENSI


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> si il problema che lui e legato di più alla nonna dato che lei lo ha abbandonato all'età di 6 mesi per poi riapparire dopo 3 anni, ho detto tutto, lui e il mio figlio adottivo, che ho adottato io all'età di 6 anni ed e adesso ha il mio cognome. Ed è come un figlio naturale come quello piccolo nessuna differenza.


questo però doveva essere un grosso campanello d'allarme per te.....ma non l'hai sentito.....


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Hai superato una gravissima malattia, ce la farai anche adesso.


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo però doveva essere un grosso campanello d'allarme per te.....ma non l'hai sentito.....


questo l'ho saputo all'incirca 2 anni fà , dopo una litigata bella pesante con la madre che gli rinfacciava proprio questo.


----------



## fruitbasket (12 Marzo 2013)

Gran storia di merda. Mi dispiace.
Se posso permettermi adesso pensa ad esser forte per te e per i tuoi figli. Poi tutto quello che succederà tra te e tua moglie lo affronterai a tempo debito. adesso sembra una scheggia impazzita e incontrollabile, forse ritorna sui binari o forse no, ma qualunque sia la sua scelta tu intanto devi farti forza. 
Massima solidarietà


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> questo l'ho saputo all'incirca 2 anni fà , dopo una litigata bella pesante con la madre che gli rinfacciava proprio questo.


però questo fatto spiega bene il soggetto che ti eri preso in casa

se ha avuto la faccia tosta di mollare un pupo di 6 mesi,figurarsi quanto possa averci pensato su prima di tradire te.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

In parte ricorda la storia di quella 40enne che ha tradito il marito con un 22enne e che poi è tornata a casa con la coda tra le gambe.

Ti auguro non ritorni.


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

Il problemaaaa e che per adesso deve stare a casa fino all'udienza, lei voleva stare come separati in casa, mi ha detto che parecchie coppie fanno cosi, ma io dico non traditi e inculati, e mi dice che devo stare pure tranquillo che le cose andranno megliose io sono calmo e che mi devo trovare un'altra cosi non le rompo le palle. Devo stare bello tranquillo dice l'avvocato, perchè se no se si va in guerra ci vado pure a perdere io, figlio a lei, io fuori di casa, perchè lei risulta al bar solo come collaboratrice senza stipendio e so cazzi mieiiiiii dopo, devo passare pure gli alimenti e pagare l'affittoo e con 900 euro  al mese la vedo duraaa per me per altri otto anni, che leggi di merda. Però c'è sempre il bar che è intestato a mio figlio grande, potrei attingere da li, ma che casino di merdaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

quindi avete un solo avvocato?

che vi ha prospettato un accordo per evitare la giudiziale?


----------



## papino (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi avete un solo avvocato?
> 
> che vi ha prospettato un accordo per evitare la giudiziale?


muto per il bar 
si si, Separazione consensuale. Io a casa con i figli, pago io l'affitto 450€, continuo a pagare 900€ per il bar e mi rimane 500 di stipendio e lei fuori di casa e mi da 300 euro per il figlio. Per il resto non si può fare niente perchè il bar e di mio figlio sulla carta. Ma comunque quello che manca per la casa bollette, assicurazione, spesa, mantenimento figli scuola e università le prendo dal guadagno del bar come facevo prima quando stavamo insieme. Questo si ci siamo messi daccordo a voce perchè non si poteva sulla carta. Speriamoooo.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> muto per il bar
> si si, Separazione consensuale. Io a casa con i figli, pago io l'affitto 450€, continuo a pagare 900€ per il bar e mi rimane 500 di stipendio e lei fuori di casa e mi da 300 euro per il figlio. Per il resto non si può fare niente perchè il bar e di mio figlio sulla carta. Ma comunque quello che manca per la casa bollette, assicurazione, spesa, mantenimento figli scuola e università le prendo dal guadagno del bar come facevo prima quando stavamo insieme. Questo si ci siamo messi daccordo a voce perchè non si poteva sulla carta. Speriamoooo.



ok, allora se ho capito bene stai aspettando l'omologa del giudice e poi tua moglie dovrebbe andare via di casa, giusto?

resisti! e vedrai che le cose poi pian piano si sistemano!


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, allora se ho capito bene stai aspettando l'omologa del giudice e poi tua moglie dovrebbe andare via di casa, giusto?
> 
> resisti! e vedrai che le cose poi pian piano si sistemano!



Speriamooooo, e che adesso mi sento da schifoooo, mi è crollato un mondo addosso, non vede un futuro rose per i miei figli, e se il bar fallisse, stamo nella merdaaaaaaaaaa, pero sento ancora quel legame con lei, non riesco a staccare quel cordone ombelicale che mi unisce a  lei, pure se mi ha tradito e lasciato, sto una merdaaaaa, ma che cavoloooooo, vorrei che passasse tuto e in fretta il dolore che mi affligge e vorrei perdere la memoria e svegliarmi il giorno dopo e non ricordare più niente, rivoglioooo la mia VITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Spero di ritrovare un altro amore una persona che mi ami e mi aprezzi , per quel che sono io, non per dimenticare lei se non farei soffrire l'altra, ma perchè ho bisogno di nuovo di AMORE e ho tanto AMORE da dare. Ho paura di rimanere da solo per tutta la vita. Per adesso ho il figlio piccolo ma quando se ne andrà anche lui? Avevo messo tutta la mia vita nelle sue mani e li ho sbagliatooooooooooo. Voglio ricominciareeeee, ma oggi soffrooooooooooooooooooo da morire,


----------



## Gian (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> * Devo stare bello tranquillo* dice l'avvocato, perchè se no se si va in guerra *ci vado pure a perdere io*, figlio a lei, io fuori di casa, perchè lei risulta al bar solo come collaboratrice senza stipendio e so cazzi mieiiiiii dopo, devo passare pure gli alimenti e pagare l'affitto e con 900 euro  al mese la vedo duraaa per me per altri otto anni, che leggi di merda. Però c'è sempre il bar che è intestato a mio figlio grande, potrei attingere da li


bravo fatto bene ad andare da un legale.
Due parole: cautela assoluta e pazienza.
Non anticipare le mosse a lei, non parlarle più di cose serie
come la gestione dei figli e dei soldi.
Non mandare SMS che ti si possono rivoltare contro.
Adesso mi sta venendo in mente la faccenda dei contributi INPS...
ma è assicurata ? Non per crearti altri casini in testa, ma cautelati pure lì.

l'avvocato cercherà di dimostrare che ha un reddito suo.
il punto fondamentale è il piccolo che dovrai gestire tu, 
stai lucido e stai in campana, senza colpi di testa.

in bocca al lupo.

PS siamo in decine o centinaia di migliaia che andiamo a perderci in Italia....


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> Ho 40 anni mia moglie 45, ho scoperto che mi ha tradito con uno di 30 anni , perchè la scheda sim del telefonino che gli ho regalato è intestata a me, e attivando online l'opzione internet sul suo cell. ho scoperto che dal suo numero in 20 giorni aveva mandato 2850 sms allo stesso numero, una bella botta, all'inizio mi ha detto che era una amicooo uno con cui confidarsi e non sapevaa che voleva, poi mi ha detto che avrebbe troncato e il giorno successivo niente più sms. Per me troppo strano dopo tutti quei messaggi, ho controllato e ho scoperto che si è fregata il cellulare di mio figlio di 13 e messaggiava con quello, mi ha visto insospettito della mancanza del cell. se ne ha comprato un'altro, che io l'ho beccata nel garage in macchina che mandava sms, e da li la guerra, mi ha detto che troncava ma ci volevano un paio di giorni, alla fine dei quali mi ha detto che non voleva più troncare nessuna storia, ho scoperto che ci è andata a letto gia 4 volte, e che lei ha sempre negato, per nessun motivo e che *voleva la separazione e che non mi amava più e mi avrebbe firmato tutto*. Io ho 2 filgli, una di 13 e uno di 22, sto in affitto e i figli andrebbero a me, abbiamo un attività pub-bar che gestisce e lavora lei e io dato che faccio un'altro lavoro le do una mano, ma intestato a mio figlio grande, debiti e muto per l'attività che ammontano a 160.000€ dei quali 90.000 ho fatto un prestito a mio nome sulla busta paga e adesso me lo devo sciroppare io per i prossimi 8 anni, mi rimane solo 950 €, 450 affitto, il resto lo prendevamo dal pub per vivere, il resto dei debiti che dobbiamo alla ex proprietaria si versano ogni mese con il guadagno dell'attività 1000€. Siamo andati già dall'avvocato per la separazione, e per adesso lei vive con me sotto lo stesso tetto, come dice l'avvocato ci conviene per adesso cosi perchè l'attivita e la principale fonte di reddito, troppo comoda, lavora e lavoro io fai i cavoli suoi esce con quello 2 volte la settimana e un paio di volte ha lasciato mio figlio la notte da solo a casa mentre io stavo al lavoro, e il martedi che di solito lavorava mezza giornata ed stavamo tutti in famiglia adesso lascia me e mio figlio a casa per andare la sera da quello fino al mattino. Non c'è la faccio piuuuuuuuu, *io provo ancora qualcosa per lei*, ho lottato in questi giorni per salvare il tutto, ma niente io non esisto più per lei in ogni senso, sono solo un estraneo, mi ha distrutto, non vivo piùùùùù, sono dimagrito 5 kg e dormo pochissimo, non so cosa mi riserva il futuro, le ho detto che non possiamo vivere sotto lo stesso tetto non ce la faccio a vederla mi fa solo del male, quando sta al cell con l'altro e si diverte e ride. Lascerà da quello che mi ha detto la casa dopo la scuola di mio figlio piccolo per non traumatizzarlo, bella botta per il piccolo molto sensibile, e andrà anche lei in affito, altre spese, non so se reggerà tutto l'attivita che adesso dopo la separazione. Soffro da morire per leiii sto malissimo, non posso immaginarla con un altroooooo, bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sto piangendo, voglio solo dimenticarlaaaaaaaa, e far cessare tutto questo doloreeeeee. Scusate dei periodi delle virgole e che mi sono prolungato, non connettoooooooo.


Se continua cosi ti darà tutti i motivi sufficienti affinchè tu possa abbandonare anche l'ultima speranza, magari fino a non provare più niente per lei.

Il modo in cui si comporta lascia intendere che la cosa è molto fresca, agisce d'istinto ed è convinta di avere il pieno controllo della situazione. In altre parole, fuori di testa.

Il punto è, persevererà cosi? Con la stessa determinazione? Forse si, forse no.
Nel secondo caso potrebbe essere che l'evoluzione di questa storia, magari perchè pilotata dall'altro, la porti a ravvedersi suo malgrado o anche per sua scelta per un barlume di buonsenso.

In ogni ischieresti di ritrovarti con lei. Una persona che è stata capace di un colpo di testa non da poco. Cosa che per il futuro non può darti grosse garanzie. In ogni caso tu la conosci meglio di cosi, in fondo hai raccontato solo eventi attuali.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> Ho 40 anni mia moglie 45, ho scoperto che mi ha tradito con uno di 30 anni , perchè la scheda sim del telefonino che gli ho regalato è intestata a me, e attivando online l'opzione internet sul suo cell. ho scoperto che dal suo numero in 20 giorni aveva mandato 2850 sms allo stesso numero, una bella botta, all'inizio mi ha detto che era una amicooo uno con cui confidarsi e non sapevaa che voleva, poi mi ha detto che avrebbe troncato e il giorno successivo niente più sms. Per me troppo strano dopo tutti quei messaggi, ho controllato e ho scoperto che si è fregata il cellulare di mio figlio di 13 e messaggiava con quello, mi ha visto insospettito della mancanza del cell. se ne ha comprato un'altro, che io l'ho beccata nel garage in macchina che mandava sms, e da li la guerra, mi ha detto che troncava ma ci volevano un paio di giorni, alla fine dei quali mi ha detto che non voleva più troncare nessuna storia, ho scoperto che ci è andata a letto gia 4 volte, e che lei ha sempre negato, per nessun motivo e che voleva la separazione e che non mi amava più e mi avrebbe firmato tutto. Io ho 2 filgli, una di 13 e uno di 22, sto in affitto e i figli andrebbero a me, abbiamo un attività pub-bar che gestisce e lavora lei e io dato che faccio un'altro lavoro le do una mano, ma intestato a mio figlio grande, debiti e muto per l'attività che ammontano a 160.000€ dei quali 90.000 ho fatto un prestito a mio nome sulla busta paga e adesso me lo devo sciroppare io per i prossimi 8 anni, mi rimane solo 950 €, 450 affitto, il resto lo prendevamo dal pub per vivere, il resto dei debiti che dobbiamo alla ex proprietaria si versano ogni mese con il guadagno dell'attività 1000€. Siamo andati già dall'avvocato per la separazione,  e per adesso lei vive con me sotto lo stesso tetto, come dice l'avvocato ci conviene per adesso cosi perchè l'attivita e la principale fonte di reddito, troppo comoda, lavora e lavoro io  fai i cavoli suoi esce con quello 2 volte la settimana e un paio di volte ha lasciato mio figlio la notte da solo a casa mentre io stavo al lavoro, e il martedi che di solito lavorava mezza giornata ed stavamo tutti in famiglia adesso lascia me e mio figlio a casa per andare la sera da quello fino al mattino. Non c'è la faccio piuuuuuuuu, io provo ancora qualcosa per lei, ho lottato in questi giorni per salvare il tutto, ma niente io non esisto più per lei in ogni senso, sono solo un estraneo, mi ha distrutto, non vivo piùùùùù, sono dimagrito 5 kg e dormo pochissimo, non so cosa mi riserva il futuro, le ho detto che non possiamo vivere sotto lo stesso tetto non ce la faccio a vederla mi fa solo del male, quando sta al cell con l'altro e si diverte  e ride. Lascerà da quello che mi ha detto la casa dopo la scuola di mio figlio piccolo per non traumatizzarlo, bella botta per il piccolo molto sensibile, e andrà anche lei in affito, altre spese, non so se reggerà tutto l'attivita che adesso dopo la separazione. Soffro da morire per leiii sto malissimo, non posso immaginarla con un altroooooo, bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sto piangendo, voglio solo dimenticarlaaaaaaaa, e far cessare tutto questo doloreeeeee. Scusate dei periodi delle virgole e che mi sono prolungato, non connettoooooooo.



Leggendoti mi sono incazzato, e mi viene da scriverti esci le palle!! ESCILE! sii subdolo! esci le palle che hai.

Pensa ai figli, ma esci le palle. 

Di solito penso al dolore che c'è dopo un tradimento, in questo caso non ci riesco e riscrivo esci le palle!!

Magari dopo mi calmo e scrivo qualcosa di più sensato.


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Il problemaaaa e che per adesso deve stare a casa fino all'udienza, lei voleva stare come separati in casa, mi ha detto che parecchie coppie fanno cosi, ma io dico non traditi e inculati, e *mi dice che devo stare pure tranquillo che le cose andranno megliose io sono calmo e che mi devo trovare un'altra cosi non le rompo le palle*. Devo stare bello tranquillo dice l'avvocato, perchè se no se si va in guerra ci vado pure a perdere io, figlio a lei, io fuori di casa, perchè lei risulta al bar solo come collaboratrice senza stipendio e so cazzi mieiiiiii dopo, devo passare pure gli alimenti e pagare l'affittoo e con 900 euro al mese la vedo duraaa per me per altri otto anni, che leggi di merda. Però c'è sempre il bar che è intestato a mio figlio grande, potrei attingere da li, ma che casino di merdaaaaaaaaaa.


Ha ragione. Tutelati meglio che puoi, lascia che se ne vada.

Hai 40 anni, un'uomo a quest'età è all'apice delle sue capacità. Con tutti i problemi che hai e che dovrai affrontare, ti sta dando una grandissima opportunità.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2013)

Hai sconfitto un tumore; questa al confronto, con il senno di poi, ti sembrerà una passeggiata, una passeggiata un pò lunghetta, lo ammetto, ma comunque una passeggiata.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> Ho 40 anni mia moglie 45, ho scoperto che mi ha tradito con uno di 30 anni , perchè la scheda sim del telefonino che gli ho regalato è intestata a me, e attivando online l'opzione internet sul suo cell. ho scoperto che dal suo numero in 20 giorni aveva mandato 2850 sms allo stesso numero, una bella botta, all'inizio mi ha detto che era una amicooo uno con cui confidarsi e non sapevaa che voleva, poi mi ha detto che avrebbe troncato e il giorno successivo niente più sms. Per me troppo strano dopo tutti quei messaggi, ho controllato e ho scoperto che si è fregata il cellulare di mio figlio di 13 e messaggiava con quello, mi ha visto insospettito della mancanza del cell. se ne ha comprato un'altro, che io l'ho beccata nel garage in macchina che mandava sms, e da li la guerra, mi ha detto che troncava ma ci volevano un paio di giorni, alla fine dei quali mi ha detto che non voleva più troncare nessuna storia, ho scoperto che ci è andata a letto gia 4 volte, e che lei ha sempre negato, per nessun motivo e che voleva la separazione e che non mi amava più e mi avrebbe firmato tutto. Io ho 2 filgli, una di 13 e uno di 22, sto in affitto e i figli andrebbero a me, abbiamo un attività pub-bar che gestisce e lavora lei e io dato che faccio un'altro lavoro le do una mano, ma intestato a mio figlio grande, debiti e muto per l'attività che ammontano a 160.000€ dei quali 90.000 ho fatto un prestito a mio nome sulla busta paga e adesso me lo devo sciroppare io per i prossimi 8 anni, mi rimane solo 950 €, 450 affitto, il resto lo prendevamo dal pub per vivere, il resto dei debiti che dobbiamo alla ex proprietaria si versano ogni mese con il guadagno dell'attività 1000€. Siamo andati già dall'avvocato per la separazione,  e per adesso lei vive con me sotto lo stesso tetto, come dice l'avvocato ci conviene per adesso cosi perchè l'attivita e la principale fonte di reddito, troppo comoda, lavora e lavoro io  fai i cavoli suoi esce con quello 2 volte la settimana e un paio di volte ha lasciato mio figlio la notte da solo a casa mentre io stavo al lavoro, e il martedi che di solito lavorava mezza giornata ed stavamo tutti in famiglia adesso lascia me e mio figlio a casa per andare la sera da quello fino al mattino. Non c'è la faccio piuuuuuuuu, io provo ancora qualcosa per lei, ho lottato in questi giorni per salvare il tutto, ma niente io non esisto più per lei in ogni senso, sono solo un estraneo, mi ha distrutto, non vivo piùùùùù, sono dimagrito 5 kg e dormo pochissimo, non so cosa mi riserva il futuro, le ho detto che non possiamo vivere sotto lo stesso tetto non ce la faccio a vederla mi fa solo del male, quando sta al cell con l'altro e si diverte  e ride. Lascerà da quello che mi ha detto la casa dopo la scuola di mio figlio piccolo per non traumatizzarlo, bella botta per il piccolo molto sensibile, e andrà anche lei in affito, altre spese, non so se reggerà tutto l'attivita che adesso dopo la separazione. Soffro da morire per leiii sto malissimo, non posso immaginarla con un altroooooo, bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sto piangendo, voglio solo dimenticarlaaaaaaaa, e far cessare tutto questo doloreeeeee. Scusate dei periodi delle virgole e che mi sono prolungato, non connettoooooooo.



brutta situazione ...
Ma se lei tornasse indietro saresti disposto a riprenderla?


----------



## stellina (13 Marzo 2013)

da papino (ho fatto copia ed incolla):
si il problema che lui e legato di più alla nonna dato che lei lo ha abbandonato all'età di 6 mesi per poi riapparire dopo 3 anni, ho detto tutto, lui e il mio figlio adottivo, che ho adottato io all'età di 6 anni ed e adesso ha il mio cognome. Ed è come un figlio naturale come quello piccolo nessuna differenza.



papino ha detto:


> questo l'ho saputo all'incirca 2 anni fà , dopo una litigata bella pesante con la madre che gli rinfacciava proprio questo.


 scusa non mi tornano i conti....
hai 40 anni giusto? primo post.
il figlio grande di lei ne ha 22
l'hai adottato quando aveva 6 anni perciò 22-6= 16 anni fa.
dopo solo 3 anni che lei era riapparsa al figlio.
il ragazzo sarà sempre stato legato alla nonna.
e tu mi dici che lei non ti ha mai detto fino a 2 anni fa che lo ha abbandonato per anni (dai 6 mesi ai 2 anni)? e tu non ti sei accorto di nulla? 
scusa è che mi sembra un periodo molto difficile per te e magari nel momento di rabbia e frustrazione che stai attraversando magari ingigantisci i problemi. non vuole questo essere un attacco ma un pensiero del tipo "ok sei incazzato, ok lei si è comportata malissimo, ma ora fai un bel respiro e cerca di rilassarti perchè solo con la lucidità puoi scegliere bene cosa fare". sperando di non averti offeso un abbraccio


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> bravo fatto bene ad andare da un legale.
> Due parole: cautela assoluta e pazienza.
> Non anticipare le mosse a lei, non parlarle più di cose serie
> come la gestione dei figli e dei soldi.
> ...



ok grazie sto cercando di rimanere mooolto calmo ma e difficile, difficileeee, sto cercando di considerarla come un amica o conoscente, ma mi fa maleeeee averla accanto e vedere che lei mi guarda attraverso come se fossi l'aria. Le parole che dice a lui me le ha dette anche a me. Cazzoooooo, devo stare calmo come dice l'avvocato e come dite voi. Sangue freddoooo. E duraaaaaa.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> ok grazie sto cercando di rimanere mooolto calmo ma e difficile, difficileeee, sto cercando di considerarla come un amica o conoscente, ma mi fa maleeeee averla accanto e vedere che lei mi guarda attraverso come se fossi l'aria. Le parole che dice a lui me le ha dette anche a me. Cazzoooooo, devo stare calmo come dice l'avvocato e come dite voi. Sangue freddoooo. E duraaaaaa.



Non riesco a immaginare quanto sia dura.
Ma più scrivi di lei, più sono convinta che l'amore che ancora provi svanirà presto.

Tieni duro, ce la farai, di sicuro.


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> ok grazie sto cercando di rimanere mooolto calmo ma e difficile, difficileeee, sto cercando di considerarla come un amica o conoscente, ma mi fa maleeeee averla accanto e vedere che lei mi guarda attraverso come se fossi l'aria. *Le parole che dice a lui me le ha dette anche a me.* Cazzoooooo, devo stare calmo come dice l'avvocato e come dite voi. Sangue freddoooo. E duraaaaaa.



Pensa il poveretto, l'altro. Ha pure 30 anni.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Se continua cosi ti darà tutti i motivi sufficienti affinchè tu possa abbandonare anche l'ultima speranza, magari fino a non provare più niente per lei.
> 
> Il modo in cui si comporta lascia intendere che la cosa è molto fresca, agisce d'istinto ed è convinta di avere il pieno controllo della situazione. In altre parole, fuori di testa.
> 
> ...



Non lo so i messaggi continuano a mandarseli a più non posso, circa 1000 al giorno senza pietà anche acanto a me, ed io a colpo d'occhio leggo qualcosa. Sempre frasi tipo amore, ti amo, ti amo, sei la miavita , non vivo senza te, ti amooo, mi manchiiii, tutti cosiiiiiii e poi gelosie di lui a pallaaaa. Non so vedremo quando lei andra ad abitare fuori e lui puo darsi vivrà con lei vedremooooo, come finiràààààà, boooooo! solo mi devo pararmi il culo e cercare di non soffrire troppo. Io non ce la faccio a tenerla in casa e a soffrire cosiiiiiiiii, mi devo staccare secondo me da lei.


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Non lo so i messaggi continuano a mandarseli a più non posso, circa 1000 al giorno senza pietà anche acanto a me, ed io a colpo d'occhio leggo qualcosa. Sempre frasi tipo amore, ti amo, ti amo, sei la miavita , non vivo senza te, ti amooo, mi manchiiii, tutti cosiiiiiii e poi gelosie di lui a pallaaaa. Non so vedremo quando lei andra ad abitare fuori e lui puo darsi vivrà con lei vedremooooo, come finiràààààà, boooooo! solo mi devo pararmi il culo e cercare di non soffrire troppo. Io non ce la faccio a tenerla in casa e a soffrire cosiiiiiiiii, mi devo staccare secondo me da lei.


Lasciala fare, per carità di Dio. Che se poco poco ci ripensa solo lui lo sa come saranno questi anni che ti rimangono.

Si sono innamorati? Tanti auguri.

Comunque comprendo lo sconforto.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendoti mi sono incazzato, e mi viene da scriverti esci le palle!! ESCILE! sii subdolo! esci le palle che hai.
> 
> Pensa ai figli, ma esci le palle.
> 
> ...


Si le caccio le palle, già gli ho detto che cosi non si può e se ne deve andare appena arriva la separazione e poi glielo diciamo al più piccolo, e poi per il bar gli ho detto che ci dovevo pensare su cosa fare con lei, una cosa alla voltaaa. Vorrei che se ci lasciasse definitivamente per sempreeeee, anche se soffro per leiii, e stato troppo brusco il distacco, bellaaaa bottaaa.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ha ragione. Tutelati meglio che puoi, lascia che se ne vada.
> 
> Hai 40 anni, un'uomo a quest'età è all'apice delle sue capacità. Con tutti i problemi che hai e che dovrai affrontare, ti sta dando una grandissima opportunità.


tipo che opportunitààà?

cavolo ho 40 anni non sono male, ma separato con 2 figli a carico e belle spese da sostenere, chissa quale dona sana di mente potrebbe concedersi o innamorarsi in questa situazione di merdaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai sconfitto un tumore; questa al confronto, con il senno di poi, ti sembrerà una passeggiata, una passeggiata un pò lunghetta, lo ammetto, ma comunque una passeggiata.


 gazie,,,, speriamo sia cortaaa , speriamoooo, basta camminareee.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> brutta situazione ...
> Ma se lei tornasse indietro saresti disposto a riprenderla?



cazzo che domandaaaa di merda che mi faiiiiii, il mio cuore e il mio cosettino mi dice SIIIIIIII anche di perdonarla, ma il mio istinto e la mente mi dicono, attento che questa ti spezza il cuore e ti rovina per la seconda volta ma defintivamenteeee e poi gli anni non saranno più 40 ma....? 
Che domandina di cavolooooooo.......confusoooooooooooooo?


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> tipo che opportunitààà?
> 
> cavolo ho 40 anni non sono male, ma separato con 2 figli a carico e belle spese da sostenere, chissa quale dona sana di mente potrebbe concedersi o innamorarsi in questa situazione di merdaaaaaaaaa.


Beh, papino. Comincia con poche pretese. Separato, nel tuo caso, è già qualcosa.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> da papino (ho fatto copia ed incolla):
> si il problema che lui e legato di più alla nonna dato che lei lo ha abbandonato all'età di 6 mesi per poi riapparire dopo 3 anni, ho detto tutto, lui e il mio figlio adottivo, che ho adottato io all'età di 6 anni ed e adesso ha il mio cognome. Ed è come un figlio naturale come quello piccolo nessuna differenza.
> 
> 
> ...


Allora lei ha abbandonato il figlio a 6 mesi e riapparsa dopo 3 anni, il figlio aveva quasi quattro anni. Poi ha conosciuto me quando il figlio aveva quasi 7 anni. Mon mi ha detto che aveva subito un figlio me me l'ah detto dopo pochi mesi, ed io le ho detto che non ci sono problemi che poteva portarlo con se e poteva venire anche la mamma cioè mia suocera e cosi abbiamo vissuto, ma dopo il matrimonio ho scoperto circa 2 anni fà che il figlio era stato abbandonato,durante una litigata pesante con la mamma. Ecco perchè lei non andava d'accordo con la mamma e litigavano sempre e si rinfacciavano delle cose. Ma mai menzionando il fatto dell'abbandono. E mia suiocera era pazza da morire di mio figlio grande. E mia moglie mi ha cercato di allontanarla dicendo che era un amore morboso e cercando di mettermela contro.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non riesco a immaginare quanto sia dura.
> Ma più scrivi di lei, più sono convinta che l'amore che ancora provi svanirà presto.
> 
> Tieni duro, ce la farai, di sicuro.


Speriamooooooo, ho voglia di riscoprire di nuovo l'AMORE. Mi sta facendo troppo del male, si lavora al bar parecchio questo non le si può dire, ma manco giustificarla, lei ha scelto questa strada. Ma e molto, molto assente al bar, lo hanno notato parecchi, sempre al pc o al cell.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Lasciala fare, per carità di Dio. Che se poco poco ci ripensa solo lui lo sa come saranno questi anni che ti rimangono.
> 
> Si sono innamorati? Tanti auguri.
> 
> Comunque comprendo lo sconforto.


Che significa glia anni che mi rimangono, cavolo gia mi vuoi far morireeee, haahahahahahahha!!!! :sorriso2:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> tipo che opportunitààà?
> 
> cavolo ho 40 anni non sono male, ma separato con 2 figli a carico e belle spese da sostenere, chissa quale dona sana di mente potrebbe concedersi o innamorarsi in questa situazione di merdaaaaaaaaa.


Faranno la fila, fidati.


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Che significa glia anni che mi rimangono, cavolo gia mi vuoi far morireeee, haahahahahahahha!!!! :sorriso2:


Il contrario. Gli anni che ti rimangono, ti auguro tanti, sono importantissimi.
Sei un pelo più giovane di me, ce ne sono di cose da fare! Certo con qualche finanza in più sarebbe più facile, ma la salute è la prima necessità, chi meglio di te può dirlo (concedimi la banalità).

Per il settore dei sentimenti invece, visto che hai un bar, magari qualche opportunità potrebbe arrivare. Dato che ci tieni ad ammanicarti ancora.


----------



## Pleasure (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> Ho 40 anni mia moglie 45, ho scoperto che mi ha tradito con uno di 30 anni , perchè la scheda sim del telefonino che gli ho regalato è intestata a me, e attivando online l'opzione internet sul suo cell. ho scoperto che dal suo numero in 20 giorni aveva mandato 2850 sms allo stesso numero, una bella botta, all'inizio mi ha detto che era una amicooo uno con cui confidarsi e non sapevaa che voleva, poi mi ha detto che avrebbe troncato e il giorno successivo niente più sms. Per me troppo strano dopo tutti quei messaggi, ho controllato e ho scoperto che si è fregata il cellulare di mio figlio di 13 e messaggiava con quello, mi ha visto insospettito della mancanza del cell. se ne ha comprato un'altro, che io l'ho beccata nel garage in macchina che mandava sms, e da li la guerra, mi ha detto che troncava ma ci volevano un paio di giorni, alla fine dei quali mi ha detto che non voleva più troncare nessuna storia, ho scoperto che ci è andata a letto gia 4 volte, e che lei ha sempre negato, per nessun motivo e che voleva la separazione e che non mi amava più e mi avrebbe firmato tutto. Io ho 2 filgli, una di 13 e uno di 22, sto in affitto e i figli andrebbero a me, abbiamo un attività pub-bar che gestisce e lavora lei e io dato che faccio un'altro lavoro le do una mano, ma intestato a mio figlio grande, debiti e muto per l'attività che ammontano a 160.000€ dei quali 90.000 ho fatto un prestito a mio nome sulla busta paga e adesso me lo devo sciroppare io per i prossimi 8 anni, mi rimane solo 950 €, 450 affitto, il resto lo prendevamo dal pub per vivere, il resto dei debiti che dobbiamo alla ex proprietaria si versano ogni mese con il guadagno dell'attività 1000€. Siamo andati già dall'avvocato per la separazione,  e per adesso lei vive con me sotto lo stesso tetto, come dice l'avvocato ci conviene per adesso cosi perchè l'attivita e la principale fonte di reddito, troppo comoda, lavora e lavoro io  fai i cavoli suoi esce con quello 2 volte la settimana e un paio di volte ha lasciato mio figlio la notte da solo a casa mentre io stavo al lavoro, e il martedi che di solito lavorava mezza giornata ed stavamo tutti in famiglia adesso lascia me e mio figlio a casa per andare la sera da quello fino al mattino. Non c'è la faccio piuuuuuuuu, io provo ancora qualcosa per lei, ho lottato in questi giorni per salvare il tutto, ma niente io non esisto più per lei in ogni senso, sono solo un estraneo, mi ha distrutto, non vivo piùùùùù, sono dimagrito 5 kg e dormo pochissimo, non so cosa mi riserva il futuro, le ho detto che non possiamo vivere sotto lo stesso tetto non ce la faccio a vederla mi fa solo del male, quando sta al cell con l'altro e si diverte  e ride. Lascerà da quello che mi ha detto la casa dopo la scuola di mio figlio piccolo per non traumatizzarlo, bella botta per il piccolo molto sensibile, e andrà anche lei in affito, altre spese, non so se reggerà tutto l'attivita che adesso dopo la separazione. Soffro da morire per leiii sto malissimo, non posso immaginarla con un altroooooo, bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sto piangendo, voglio solo dimenticarlaaaaaaaa, e far cessare tutto questo doloreeeeee. Scusate dei periodi delle virgole e che mi sono prolungato, non connettoooooooo.



Io ho un amico che dopo 24 anni di matrimonio apparentemente fantastici,
un giorno la moglie decise di andarsene con un altro... 
e di punto in bianco se ne andò fregandosene di tutto anche del figlio che, ovviamente,
decise comunque di stare con il padre.
Lei fu una grandissima stro..a soprattutto con la questione money..
si prese la seconda casa, senza più mutuo che doveva essere del figlio (in futuro)
macchina nuova ecc.. nonostante lei non avesse mai lavorato.
tutti i sacrifici per questi acquisti e per mantenere bene la famiglia e soprattutto lei con il suo shopping...
andati in "fumo".
Lui, ricordo che fece molti mesi a pezzi per l'enorme delusione ecc..
ricordo che non riusciva a togliersi la fede dal dito nonostante lei non ci fosse più..
ma il dolore per quello che lei gli aveva fatto era talmente grande che è riuscito a gestire tutte le pratiche come un vero Signore.
Dopo 1 anno conobbe una donna ed ora è ancora insieme a lei felicemente.
è tornato a ridere e scherzare.
L'ex moglie invece rimase "a piedi" dal suo uomo amante e cercò di tornare con lui...
ma trovò solo un gran bel muro !! ora è sola a 50 anni e senza neanche una famiglia.
che si consoli con lo shopping !!.

Forza, sarà dura, adesso la ferita è fresca...difronte a queste cose si resta senza parole per come una persona possa gettare al vento tanti anni costruiti insieme.
Un conto è se le cose non andavano bene da un bel pò, un conto è che tutto sembrava normale..
Tu hai due figli splendidi, di cui un ragazzo che si è dimostrato un uomo.
Con loro, anche tu, come questo mio amico, troverai la forza per andare avanti e vedrai che
con il tempo tornerai a sorridere...
Lei magari tornerà con "la coda tra le gambe"...
ma pensa a te stesso, hai 40 anni e sei nel pieno della tua vita! soprattutto dopo la malattia che hai superato,
ricomincia una nuova vita.
Non hai perso niente.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Il contrario. Gli anni che ti rimangono, ti auguro tanti, sono importantissimi.
> Sei un pelo più giovane di me, ce ne sono di cose da fare! Certo con qualche finanza in più sarebbe più facile, ma la salute è la prima necessità, chi meglio di te può dirlo (concedimi la banalità).
> 
> Per il settore dei sentimenti invece, visto che hai un bar, magari qualche opportunità potrebbe arrivare. Dato che ci tieni ad ammanicarti ancora.


Ammanicarmiii, booooo, puo darsi si, per colmare questo immenso vuoto che ho, mon sono mai il tipo che gli piace stare da solo.
Grazieeee, mi tirate tutti su di moraleee, stavo cosi di merdaaaaaaaaaaaa fino a che scrivessi e mi sfogassi qui sul forum, oggi mi sento un pò meno di merdaaaa. Grazie a tutti voi e dei vostri consigli.
VIVA LA VITA!


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Io ho un amico che dopo 24 anni di matrimonio apparentemente fantastici,
> un giorno la moglie decise di andarsene con un altro...
> e di punto in bianco se ne andò fregandosene di tutto anche del figlio che, ovviamente,
> decise comunque di stare con il padre.
> ...


Cavooloooo, mi hai fatto piangereeee, grazieeee, grazie delle tue belle parole. Si la ferita è fresca, ma dovra guarire primo o poi.

GRAZIEEEEEE


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2013)

Io ho saputo solo oggi di una mia conoscente (in realtà, amica di amici)
Sposata da tre anni, credeva felicemente, è un mesetto che il marito le sembra nervoso, ma nulla più.

Mercoledì, di punto in bianco, le dice che è stufo e che vuole il divorzio. Lei annichilita cerca di parlare, di capire... propone un percorso di coppia.
Lui no, dice che è convinto, fa le valige e le dice che tornerà la domenica per la decisione definitiva. E se ne va.

Lei distrutta... si fa comunque forza, si dice che domenca parleranno, si fa addirittura bella per lui...

Lui arriva con le carte del divorzio (sono americani). Se lei firma, bene, se no andrà in tribunale. Lei, fulminata, firma.
Lui le dice che i mobili che hanno in comune dovrà metterli in vendita e si spartiranno il ricavato. Ed esce. E lei non l'ha più sentito, ha anche spento o cambiato il cellulare.

Ancora adesso, non sa perchè.

Mi spiace, vorrei darti un lieto fine, ma tutto questo è appena successo, la settimana scorsa.
Dubito però che le capiterà ancora uno stronzo del genere.
Da sposata a single in 4 giorni, senza nessuna spiegazione, di nessun tipo.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho saputo solo oggi di una mia conoscente (in realtà, amica di amici)
> Sposata da tre anni, credeva felicemente, è un mesetto che il marito le sembra nervoso, ma nulla più.
> 
> Mercoledì, di punto in bianco, le dice che è stufo e che vuole il divorzio. Lei annichilita cerca di parlare, di capire... propone un percorso di coppia.
> ...


cavolo pure lei bella bottaaaaa!


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

LA cosa che mi fa rabbia perchè mente anche a lui su di me e mi fdipnge come un  mostro, uno che maltratta e tradisce le donne?

E perchè gli mente qualche volta di dove sta o con chi stà, tipo stamattina che dovevamo andare per forza insieme dal commerrcialista e glia ha detto che andava da sola?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> LA cosa che mi fa rabbia perchè mente anche a lui su di me e mi fdipnge come un  mostro, uno che maltratta e tradisce le donne?
> 
> E perchè gli mente qualche volta di dove sta o con chi stà, tipo stamattina che dovevamo andare per forza insieme dal commerrcialista e glia ha detto che andava da sola?


Perché lui è violento. Dille di piantarla.


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lui è violento. Dille di piantarla.


 gliel'ho detto che questo non ci sta con la testa, ma lei lo stesso si fa sottomettere e gli perdona tutto, tipo insulti pesanti e gelosia assurda. Dice che non vive senza di lui.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> cazzo che domandaaaa di merda che mi faiiiiii, il mio cuore e il mio cosettino mi dice SIIIIIIII anche di perdonarla, ma il mio istinto e la mente mi dicono, attento che questa ti spezza il cuore e ti rovina per la seconda volta ma defintivamenteeee e poi gli anni non saranno più 40 ma....?
> Che domandina di cavolooooooo.......confusoooooooooooooo?



quando trovi la risposta saprai cosa fare non credi?


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che vada via da casa, cosi può darsi che me la dimentico prima possibile, e mi rifaccio una vita nuova con i miei figli, speriamo, che la vita ricominci con il verso giusto.

Poche ore fa mentre stavamo per andare al bar e dopo bisognava andare in banca, fare la spesa per il bar e andare in agenzia, lei s'incazza e mi dice che le sto sempre fra i piedi, io m'incazzo e scendo al bar e lei va da sola in banca, torna e mi chiede come se non fosse niente se andavo io a fare la spesa, io accetto cosi tengo anche  sotto controllo le spese, torno e lei tutta bella tranquilla mi chiede se andiamo in agenzia insieme, io coglione accetto e torniamo al bar tutti tranquilli, ma che cavolo vuole da me, prima mi dice che le sto sulle palle e poi mi chiede di venire con lei, chi cavolo la capisce. Basta non devo cascarci più, mi sa che mi vuole tenere bello tranquillo cosi non sclero e le rompo, le palle. Sa come prendermi per il culo, ed ogni tanto mi fa vedi com'è bello quando stai tranquillo, cosi le cose funzionano, possiamo essere belli tranquilli insieme e amici. Ma questa mi sa che vuole che io me la tenga a casa bello cornuto e contento e lei puo andare a fare i cavoli propri quando vuole....via da casa, devo reagireee.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora che vada via da casaaaaa, cosi può darsi che me la dimentico prima possibile, e mi rifaccio una vita nuova con i miei figli, speriamooooo, che la vita ricominci con il verso giustooooo.
> 
> Poche ore fa mentre stavamo per andare al bar e dopo bisognava andare in banca, fare la spesa per il bar e andare in agenzia, lei s'incazza e mi dice che le sto sempre fra i piedi, io m'incazzo e scendo al bar e lei va da sola in banca, torna e mi chide come se non fosse niente se andavo io a fare la spesa, io accetto cosi tengo anche sotto controllo le spese, torno e lei tutta bella tranquilla mi chiede se andiamo in agenzia insieme, io coglione acetto e torniamo al bar tutti tranquilli, ma che cavolo vuole da meeeeeeeeeee, prima mi dice che le sto sulle palle e poi mi chiede di venire con lei, chi cavolo la capisceeeeee. Bastaaaa non devo cascarci più, mi sa che mi vuole tenere bello tranquillo cosi non sclero e le rompo, le palle. Sa come prendermi per il culooo, ed ogni tanto mi fa veeediiii com'è bello quando stai tranquillooo, cosi le cose funzionano, possiamo essere belli tranquilli insiemee e amici. Ma questa mi sa che vuole che io me la tenga a casa bello cornuto e contento e lei puo andare a fare i cavoli prorpi quando vuole....viaaaaaaaaaa da casaaaaaaaa, devo reagirreeee.


ma sei parente di Maya per caso? 
oppure va di moda allungare le parole


----------



## papino (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei parente di Maya per caso?
> oppure va di moda allungare le parole


ops, scusate, l'ho modificato. 

e che vorrei gridare!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora che vada via da casa, cosi può darsi che me la dimentico prima possibile, e mi rifaccio una vita nuova con i miei figli, speriamo, che la vita ricominci con il verso giusto.
> 
> Poche ore fa mentre stavamo per andare al bar e dopo bisognava andare in banca, fare la spesa per il bar e andare in agenzia, lei s'incazza e mi dice che le sto sempre fra i piedi, io m'incazzo e scendo al bar e lei va da sola in banca, torna e mi chiede come se non fosse niente se andavo io a fare la spesa, io accetto cosi tengo anche  sotto controllo le spese, torno e lei tutta bella tranquilla mi chiede se andiamo in agenzia insieme, io coglione accetto e torniamo al bar tutti tranquilli, ma che cavolo vuole da me, prima mi dice che le sto sulle palle e poi mi chiede di venire con lei, chi cavolo la capisce. Basta non devo cascarci più, mi sa che mi vuole tenere bello tranquillo cosi non sclero e le rompo, le palle. Sa come prendermi per il culo, ed ogni tanto mi fa vedi com'è bello quando stai tranquillo, cosi le cose funzionano, possiamo essere belli tranquilli insieme e amici. Ma questa *mi sa che vuole che io me la tenga a casa bello cornuto e contento e lei puo andare a fare i cavoli propri quando vuole....*via da casa, devo reagireee.


Lei non vede perché non potresti fartene una ragione e conservare gli altri aspetti del rapporto con funzionano. Non è la sola a pensarla così. Però non mi sembra che tu imponga chiarezza.


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei non vede perché non potresti fartene una ragione e conservare gli altri aspetti del rapporto con funzionano. Non è la sola a pensarla così. Però non mi sembra che tu imponga chiarezza.


Scusa, che significa "conservare gli altri aspetti del rapporto con funzionano", chi la pensa cosi? Chiarezza in che senso? 
Io vorrei che se ne andasse da casa, anche se per me è difficile, ricominciare una nuova vita da solo con i figli, mi ci devo abituare e organizzarmi, stando 16 anni in una famiglia mi ci vuole un pò di tempo per riorganizzarmi. Comunque appena arriva la sentenza lei ha detto che se ne và.


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Stanotte, non ho dormito e ora sto al lavoro in coma, ho scoperto che può darsi lei è INCINTA, ho letto al volo sul profilo aperto,che ha lasciato un messaggio che diceva che lei deve prendere le pillole anticoncezzionali, suddivise in 3 giorni. 3 pillole ieri, 4 pillole oggi e 5 domani, diceva a lui che cosi si sballava tutto  il sistema ormonale e che è un modo preventivo per non avere sorprese. Ma da quello che lei mi ha detto quando ci siamo conosciuti, che si faceva cosi quando una rimaneva incinta. E a lui ha detto che è un modo preventivo. BOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2013)

*MINIAS*



papino ha detto:


> Stanotte, non ho dormito e ora sto al lavoro in coma, ho scoperto che può darsi lei è INCINTA, ho letto al volo sul profilo aperto,che ha lasciato un messaggio che diceva che lei deve prendere le pillole anticoncezionali, suddivise in 3 giorni. 3 pillole ieri, 4 pillole oggi e 5 domani, diceva a lui che cosi si sballava tutto  il sistema ormonale e che è un modo preventivo per non avere sorprese. Ma da quello che lei mi ha detto quando ci siamo conosciuti, che si faceva cosi quando una rimaneva incinta. E a lui ha detto che è un modo preventivo. BOOOOOOOOO.



come da oggetto.
Occhio al sempre possibile crollo psicofisico.
parrebbe una pillola del giorno dopo ma non ne sono convinto.
Separati, è meglio ! Scusa se te lo dico papale papale,
ma è l'unico modo per non destabilizzarti.


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> Ho 40 anni mia moglie 45, ho scoperto che mi ha tradito con uno di 30 anni.


Carissimo, vuoi essere cattivo? Gallina vecchia farà buon brodo, ma il 30 enne la 45 enne se la scopa per un poco, ma appena trova altro passa ad un nuovo fiorellino e tu lo sai! poi lei si troverà sola soletta senza il suo ragazzotto scopaiolo e senza una famiglia...falle notare che 15 anni di differenza tra lei e lui non sono un baratro...sono un cosmo.


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> come da oggetto.
> Occhio al sempre possibile crollo psicofisico.
> parrebbe una pillola del giorno dopo ma non ne sono convinto.
> Separati, è meglio ! Scusa se te lo dico papale papale,
> ma è l'unico modo per non destabilizzarti.


Il mio crollo psicofisico?

Già mi sto separando le carte sono gia partite, l'avvocato mi deve fare sapere la data dell'udienza.
Quando se ne andrà di casa, ed io non la vedrò sicuramente sarà per me più facile, perchè adesso avendola vicino soffroooooo!


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, vuoi essere cattivo? Gallina vecchia farà buon brodo, ma il 30 enne la 45 enne se la scopa per un poco, ma appena trova altro passa ad un nuovo fiorellino e tu lo sai! poi lei si troverà sola soletta senza il suo ragazzotto scopaiolo e senza una famiglia...falle notare che 15 anni di differenza tra lei e lui non sono un baratro...sono un cosmo.


 Si sono un bel pò, e primi acciacchi si fanno un po sentire, anche perchè lei tutte le sere va a dormire verso le 2.30, e lui la mattina le rompe le palle con i sui sms alle  5.30 - 6 e poi cosi a go go fino alle 2.30 e lei riposa un po il pomeriggio un'oretta. Voglio proprio sapere quanto ancora regge sti ritmi, e lui ha bisogno come dici tu di un'altro fiorellino fresco da impollinare. Ma per loro e per lei lui e la sua vita e il suo vero e grande amore e vivrà solo per lui per tutta la vita. 
Adesso lei gli deve comprare anche un telefono perche il tipo non ha soldiiii.
Cazzo non ci sono soldi sta crisi più lei e assente con i cliento, la gente si rompe,e i debiti aumentano, e tu ti permetti di spendere 200-300 € per un cavolo di cell.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Scusa, che significa "conservare gli altri aspetti del rapporto con funzionano", chi la pensa cosi? Chiarezza in che senso?
> Io vorrei che se ne andasse da casa, anche se per me è difficile, ricominciare una nuova vita da solo con i figli, mi ci devo abituare e organizzarmi, stando 16 anni in una famiglia mi ci vuole un pò di tempo per riorganizzarmi. Comunque appena arriva la sentenza lei ha detto che se ne và.


 Vuol dire avere le comodità. Penso che la sua sia un comportamento indecente. Tu devi dire cosa vuoi (anche nel periodo che siete costretti a stare a casa insieme) ed esigere rispetto. Se vuole telefonare non lo faccia in tua presenza, ad esempio, se a te dà fastidio.


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dire avere le comodità. Penso che la sua sia un comportamento indecente. Tu devi dire cosa vuoi (anche nel periodo che siete costretti a stare a casa insieme) ed esigere rispetto. Se vuole telefonare non lo faccia in tua presenza, ad esempio, se a te dà fastidio.


 si hai ragione, lei non ha rispetto per niente, sempre con sto cavolo di cellulare ogni secondo. E quando glie lo dico mi idce che non gli lascio spazio, ma quando gli posso lasciare spazio, se sta 24 ore su 24, con sto cellulare, e una cosa morbosa. Cell -> FB -> Cell -> FB di continuo.


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Sono arrivato alla fruttaaaa, in tutta questa situazione, ogni giorno unà novita, Bastaaaaaaa. Mi sta prorio rompendo oggi sono letteralmente giuù con il morale, depressione totale, sto al mio lavoro e come non esistessi, la mente viaggia, viaggiaaaaa......bastaaa. La devo dimenticare per il male che mi sta facendo.
HELP ME


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Sono arrivato alla fruttaaaa, in tutta questa situazione, ogni giorno unà novita, Bastaaaaaaa. Mi sta prorio rompendo oggi sono letteralmente giuù con il morale, depressione totale, sto al mio lavoro e come non esistessi, la mente viaggia, viaggiaaaaa......bastaaa. La devo dimenticare per il male che mi sta facendo.
> HELP ME


Fossi in te la caccerei di casa. Tanto per cominciare. No che l'accompagni qui e lì, la spesa, il locale, la banca. Vattene affanculo NOW. Poi tutto il resto si vede.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fossi in te la caccerei di casa. Tanto per cominciare. No che l'accompagni qui e lì, la spesa, il locale, la banca. Vattene affanculo NOW. Poi tutto il resto si vede.


Infatti. Basta zerbinaggio. Vedrai che inizierà a rispettarti e trattarti da uomo.


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti. Basta zerbinaggio. Vedrai che inizierà a rispettarti e trattarti da uomo.


grazieee,
ora basta, da ora in poi se se ci sarà da fare qualcosa tipo spese per il bar, banca, commercialista andrà lei o io da solo, mi devo far rispettare, lei secondo me sta approfittando della mia sofferenza e sa come prendermi.
Appena esce la sentenza di separazione, viaaaa da casa, perchè non posso averla accanto soffro troppo, finirà prima o poi quel che provo per lei, speriamo prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> grazieee,
> ora basta, da ora in poi se se ci sarà da fare qualcosa tipo spese per il bar, banca, commercialista andrà lei o io da solo, mi devo far rispettare, lei secondo me sta approfittando della mia sofferenza e sa come prendermi.
> *Appena esce la sentenza di separazione*, viaaaa da casa, perchè non posso averla accanto soffro troppo, finirà prima o poi quel che provo per lei, speriamo prima.


Macchè. Vaffanculo subito. Che sentenza, la patate. Poi chiamasse carabinieri, polizia, fbi, cia o che ne so. Intanto mettila col culo fuori.


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè. Vaffanculo subito. Che sentenza, la patate. Poi chiamasse carabinieri, polizia, fbi, cia o che ne so. Intanto mettila col culo fuori.


magari mi ha detto l'avvocato che devo stare tranquillo fino all'udienza, se no perdo tutto. Io fuori casa lei con i bambini e mitocca pagare pure il mantenimento, con 900€ che mi rimangono al mese, che leggi di merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> magari mi ha detto l'avvocato che devo stare tranquillo fino all'udienza, se no perdo tutto. Io fuori casa lei con i bambini e mitocca pagare pure il mantenimento, con 900€ che mi rimangono al mese, che leggi di merda.


E quando ce l'avresti la prima udienza?


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quando ce l'avresti la prima udienza?


mi deve chiamare in settimana, speriamo presto. Che ansia.


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> magari mi ha detto l'avvocato che devo stare tranquillo fino all'udienza, se no perdo tutto. Io fuori casa lei con i bambini e mitocca pagare pure il mantenimento, con 900€ che mi rimangono al mese, che leggi di merda.


Oh, oh, l'avvocato per me non è stato accorto. lei è disposta a firmarti tutto per il tizio? Perchè se è così metti in chiaro, lei fuori casa, tu in casa con l'affidamento dei figli...ed il mantenimento dei figli da parte sua ci sta benissimo.

Auguri e mandala via dopo, quella donna ti ha fatto troppo male.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2013)

*Ciao*



Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, oh, l'avvocato per me non è stato accorto. lei è disposta a firmarti tutto per il tizio? Perchè se è così metti in chiaro, lei fuori casa, tu in casa con l'affidamento dei figli...ed il mantenimento dei figli da parte sua ci sta benissimo.
> 
> Auguri e mandala via dopo, quella donna ti ha fatto troppo male.


Ciao adolfo!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao adolfo!:rotfl:


Ciao,

oscu, tu che hai molta fantasia e creatività,

potresti cambiare la battuta?

cioè ... capisco ... ma mi dispiacerebbe, che questa associazione 

in qualche testa rimanesse ... 

grazie

sienne


----------



## JON (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> mi deve chiamare in settimana, speriamo presto. Che ansia.


Io ho uno strano presentimento. Visto che se ne andrebbe da qualche parte, non capisco perchè non farlo da subito.

Ma non è che questa ti sta preparando un controbiscotto e le valige le fa fare a te?


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, oh, l'avvocato per me non è stato accorto. lei è disposta a firmarti tutto per il tizio? Perchè se è così metti in chiaro, lei fuori casa, tu in casa con l'affidamento dei figli...ed il mantenimento dei figli da parte sua ci sta benissimo.
> 
> Auguri e mandala via dopo, quella donna ti ha fatto troppo male.


Si si, tutto quello che hai scritto l'ho fatto mi passa anche il mantenimento del più piccolo.

Si si. Mi ha distrutto, devo rifarmi una nuova vita, a piccoli passi, voglio inizare di nuovo a vivere, perchè adesso non riesco tanto a reagire, figurati ho la borsa della palestra pronta da 10 giorni, e non ho la forza mentale di andare.


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao adolfo!:rotfl:


che significa?


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Io ho uno strano presentimento. Visto che se ne andrebbe da qualche parte, non capisco perchè non farlo da subito.
> 
> Ma non è che questa ti sta preparando un controbiscotto e le valige le fa fare a te?


Noo, speriamo di no, non sembra, almeno credo, fin'ora non mi è arrivato nessuna lettera di nessun avvocato, e poi mi ha detto basto che la lascio in pace mi firma tutto, all'inizio non voleva andarsene e poi visto che la situazione a casa non era delle più rosee, si credeva che io mi stavo bello calmo, calmo e zitto, ha deciso di sgommare. Voleva che stessi separato in casa, con lei, ma allora non mi sarei rifatto più una mia vita e sarei rimasto in quest'inferno a soffrire, per lei.


----------



## JON (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Noo, speriamo di no, non sembra, almeno credo, fin'ora non mi è arrivato nessuna lettera di nessun avvocato, e poi mi ha detto basto che la lascio in pace mi firma tutto, all'inizio non voleva andarsene e poi visto che la situazione a casa non era delle più rosee, si credeva che io mi stavo bello calmo, calmo e zitto, ha deciso di sgommare. Voleva che stessi separato in casa, con lei, ma allora non mi sarei rifatto più una mia vita e sarei rimasto in quest'inferno a soffrire, per lei.


No perchè o è matta completamente, o troppo furba.

Cioè, se per te la situazione non è rosea, finanziariamente almeno, per lei le cose stanno sicuramente peggio, finanziariamente e logisticamente. Hai detto pure che l'altro è una specie di morto di fame, se non ho capito male.

Possibile che la signora non si tuteli in alcun modo? E che ti dia carta bianca su tutto?


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> No perchè o è matta completamente, o troppo furba.
> 
> Cioè, se per te la situazione non è rosea, finanziariamente almeno, per lei le cose stanno sicuramente peggio, finanziariamente e logisticamente. Hai detto pure che l'altro è una specie di morto di fame, se non ho capito male.
> 
> Possibile che la signora non si tuteli in alcun modo? E che ti dia carta bianca su tutto?


 non lo so, so solo che quando gli rompo le pallle, mi minaccia dicendo che cambia tutte le carte in tavola edice che prende un'altro avvocatro e sarà il giudice a decidere. Ma poi io la convinco dicendo che se ha il coraggio dopo sta bastardata a mettere per strada me e rovina re i figli,non solo ha sbagliato lei, ma me la deve mettere in quel posto. Poi dopo qualche ora si calma e mi dice che con la mia bocca mi devo stare zitto e che le cose andranno meglio, perchè io ogni tanto quando sbarello, non penso alle conseguenze e ai miei figli e la mando a quel paese lei e lui. E poi mi ricalmo cercando di salvare la situazione, pensando cosa mi ha detto l'avvocato.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2013)

non ho capito bene se è andata già via....
nella sfortuna immane sarebbe la più grande delle fortune.

Che vada via prima lei.
Aspetta e consultati bene, se ti allontani di casa avvisala bene prima.

per il discorso figli, è prematuro, aspetta la prima udienza
e lotta per avere affidamento come collocatario.
la donna non è in grado di tenerli !

ciao


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Cavolo questa figlia di buona donna , gli racconta un sacco di stronzate, ho letto che gli diceva a lui che io non volevo andare dal commercialista a pagare delle cose €350,e che avevo impegni e ho preso la macchina, e quando si tratta di impegni io non ci sono e tocca sempre a lei, ma che stronzata dice se io sono al lavoro è fino a stamattina non cerano soldi, che merda di donna. Ma che cazzo, mi dipinge come un bastardo che la lascia a piedi poverina e che io non ci sono mai quando servo e non servo a nulla.


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non ho capito bene se è andata già via....
> nella sfortuna immane sarebbe la più grande delle fortune.
> 
> Che vada via prima lei.
> ...


 non è ancora andata di casa e poi e una consensuale, abbiamo deciso che io sto a casa con i figli e lei va via. e mi passa un tot per il più piccolo.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> non è ancora andata di casa e poi e una consensuale, abbiamo deciso che io sto a casa con i figli e lei va via. e mi passa un tot per il più piccolo.



mi pare che vada bene....segui il consiglio del legale
e non fare mosse per conto tuo.
Agisci con cautela e cerca di non esporti mai con lei.

La consensuale se la deve solo baciare, visto che è in addebito
pieno avendo tradito spudoratamente.


----------



## Innominata (14 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> No perchè o è matta completamente, o troppo furba.
> 
> Cioè, se per te la situazione non è rosea, finanziariamente almeno, per lei le cose stanno sicuramente peggio, finanziariamente e logisticamente. Hai detto pure che l'altro è una specie di morto di fame, se non ho capito male.
> 
> Possibile che la signora non si tuteli in alcun modo? E che ti dia carta bianca su tutto?


Secondo me e' lei che rischia di prendersi un tranvatone tra poco. Temo per il suo futuro. Ma che ingredienti ci sono in quella storia? Lui e' molto piu' giovane, e' una specie di morto di fame, lo stile di lei in quest'innamoramento e' alquanto farneticante con un condimento di superficialita' e ferocia, inoltre non mi pare che abbia la vista di un'aquila. Abbastanza per un mangiarino indigesto come la cotenna di un elefante. Papino, credo sia particolarmente importante che tu stia "tranquillamente", si fa per dire, a testa alta; non fa niente se non te la senti di andare in palestra, risparmia pure le energie perché mi rendo conto che tenere la testa alta e pure sulle spalle sotto tali sollecitazioni può essere davvero molto faticoso. Tra l'altro magari tra poco la signora si deprimerà .


----------



## papino (14 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Secondo me e' lei che rischia di prendersi un tranvatone tra poco. Temo per il suo futuro. Ma che ingredienti ci sono in quella storia? Lui e' molto piu' giovane, e' una specie di morto di fame, lo stile di lei in quest'innamoramento e' alquanto farneticante con un condimento di superficialita' e ferocia, inoltre non mi pare che abbia la vista di un'aquila. Abbastanza per un mangiarino indigesto come la cotenna di un elefante. Papino, credo sia particolarmente importante che tu stia "tranquillamente", si fa per dire, a testa alta; non fa niente se non te la senti di andare in palestra, risparmia pure le energie perché mi rendo conto che tenere la testa alta e pure sulle spalle sotto tali sollecitazioni può essere davvero molto faticoso. Tra l'altro magari tra poco la signora si deprimerà .


Boooo, mo vediamo se si deprime. Cavoli suoi, ha scelto la sua bella strada adesso che si diverta. Auguri e figli maschi.
Comunque stasera sono andato a farmi una corsetta leggerera con una ragazza di 20 anni, me l'ha detto lei che andava a correre con la mia ex moglie, ma lei non ci è andata e me l'ha proposto a me, dato che gia da ieri abbiamo iniziato a mandarci qualche messaggio, cavolo che corsetta siamo stati tutto il tempo a parlare e la maggior parte io ascoltavo lei, è una ragazza davvero speciale, diciamo mi sono un pò liberato da tutto questo stress, mi ha detto che che sono una bella persona, ed e stata bene con me. Lei però non sa della mia situazione di merdaaaaaaa.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Boooo, mo vediamo se si deprime.
> Cavoli suoi, ha scelto la sua bella strada adesso che si diverta.
> Auguri e figli maschi.
> Comunque stasera sono andato a farmi una corsetta leggerera con una ragazza di 20 anni, me l'ha detto lei che andava a correre con la mia ex moglie, ma lei non ci è andata e me l'ha proposto a me, dato che gia da ieri abbiamo iniziato a mandarci qualche messaggio, cavolo che corsetta siamo stati tutto il tempo a parlare e la maggior parte io ascoltavo lei, è una ragazza davvero speciale, diciamo mi sono un pò liberato da tutto questo stress, mi ha detto che che sono una bella persona, ed e stata bene con me. Lei però non sa della mia situazione di merdaaaaaaa.


ultima frase: NON dire NULLA.
Non parlare *mai* con nessuna delle tue condizioni di separato
o meglio se vuoi essere commiserato, fallo pure, ma l'uomo depresso è quello
meno attraente che esista.
gira e trova alternative, questa è la strada giusta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Boooo, mo vediamo se si deprime. Cavoli suoi, ha scelto la sua bella strada adesso che si diverta. Auguri e figli maschi.
> Comunque stasera sono andato a farmi una corsetta leggerera con una ragazza di 20 anni, me l'ha detto lei che andava a correre con la mia ex moglie, ma lei non ci è andata e me l'ha proposto a me, dato che gia da ieri abbiamo iniziato a mandarci qualche messaggio, cavolo che corsetta siamo stati tutto il tempo a parlare e la maggior parte io ascoltavo lei, è una ragazza davvero speciale, diciamo mi sono un pò liberato da tutto questo stress, mi ha detto che che sono una bella persona, ed e stata bene con me. Lei però non sa della mia situazione di merdaaaaaaa.


Ocio a non prenderti una sbandata adesso. Sei fragile. Non dico di non cercare compagnie... parlo di SBANDATE.

... e aggiungo una cosa dal profondo del cuore, per quello che ho letto.
Quando quella donna andrà via... probabilmente non sarà per molto. Molto probabilmente te la rivedrai all'uscio nel giro di qualche mese. Lasciala fuori.


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ocio a non prenderti una sbandata adesso. Sei fragile. Non dico di non cercare compagnie... parlo di SBANDATE.
> 
> ... e aggiungo una cosa dal profondo del cuore, per quello che ho letto.
> Quando quella donna andrà via... probabilmente non sarà per molto. Molto probabilmente te la rivedrai all'uscio nel giro di qualche mese. *Lasciala fuori.*


Ed aggiungi di andare dal suo morto di fame a fargli pompini col culo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed aggiungi di andare dal suo morto di fame a fargli pompini col culo!


con questo carico di poesia il messaggio è più efficace:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con questo carico di poesia il messaggio è più efficace:mrgreen:


Direi che uno sfanculamento sia necessario e non poco alla signora bella, che non solo ha mancato di rispetto al marito, ma si è comportata come una esimia vacca a prescindere, pensando di avere diritto a tutto. Lei verrà mollata di certo e dopo che farà? Starà li a piangere perchè ha pewrso il suo morto di fame giovane che se la montava come una giovenca?

Suvvia, questo uomo merita davvero di più che una tardona minorata in fase adolescenziale (minorata perchè è tornata in fase adolescenziale)


----------



## JON (15 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Secondo me e' lei che rischia di prendersi un tranvatone tra poco*. Temo per il suo futuro. Ma che ingredienti ci sono in quella storia? Lui e' molto piu' giovane, e' una specie di morto di fame, lo stile di lei in quest'innamoramento e' alquanto farneticante con un condimento di superficialita' e ferocia, inoltre non mi pare che abbia la vista di un'aquila. Abbastanza per un mangiarino indigesto come la cotenna di un elefante. Papino, credo sia particolarmente importante che tu stia "tranquillamente", si fa per dire, a testa alta; non fa niente se non te la senti di andare in palestra, risparmia pure le energie perché mi rendo conto che tenere la testa alta e pure sulle spalle sotto tali sollecitazioni può essere davvero molto faticoso. *Tra l'altro magari tra poco la signora si deprimerà *.


Che è quello che penso anch'io. Solo che la cosa mi pare cosi esgerata per una donna di 45 anni che qualche dubbio lo terrei a scopo precauzionale.

Tanto che spero si deprima il più tardi possibile per non rischiare di suscitare la pietà di papino che, di nome e di fatto, potrebbe rischiare di tentare di "salvarla".

Caro papino, se le cose stanno come racconti procedi a testa bassa. Tappi alle orecchie e paraocchi. Il sedere paratelo con qualcosa di sovradimensionato, non si può sapere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Direi che uno sfanculamento sia necessario e non poco alla signora bella, che non solo ha mancato di rispetto al marito, ma si è comportata come una esimia vacca a prescindere, pensando di avere diritto a tutto. Lei verrà mollata di certo e dopo che farà? Starà li a piangere perchè ha pewrso il suo morto di fame giovane che se la montava come una giovenca?
> 
> Suvvia, questo uomo merita davvero di più che una* tardona *minorata in fase adolescenziale (minorata perchè è tornata in fase adolescenziale)


oh! piano con le offese! Tardona de che! Una donna è da considerarsi tardona DOPO i 95!


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh! piano con le offese! Tardona de che! Una donna è da considerarsi tardona DOPO i 95!


tardona rispetto al 30 enne!!!! Fa ridere una donna di 45 anni in pura fase adolescenziale, se fosse un uomo...da prendere a calci nelle balle.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Direi che uno sfanculamento sia necessario e non poco alla signora bella, che non solo ha mancato di rispetto al marito, ma si è comportata come una esimia vacca a prescindere, pensando di avere diritto a tutto. Lei verrà mollata di certo e dopo che farà? Starà li a piangere perchè ha pewrso il suo morto di fame giovane che se la montava come una giovenca?
> 
> Suvvia, questo uomo merita davvero di più che una tardona minorata in fase adolescenziale (minorata perchè è tornata in fase adolescenziale)


Non ti viene il dubbio che questi toni rivolti contro lei (che non legge) possano far male a chi legge (papino)?


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti viene il dubbio che questi toni rivolti contro lei (che non legge) possano far male a chi legge (papino)?


Lui deve rendersi conto di che merdaccia di moglie ha avuto, ma già lo sa. Lo aiuto nel distacco emotivo che deve esserci e le rabbia iniziale èutile per quello


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> tardona rispetto al 30 enne!!!! Fa ridere una donna di 45 anni in pura fase adolescenziale, se fosse un uomo...da prendere a calci nelle balle.


Non farmi ridere. Un uomo più giovane di 15, 20 o 30 anni si considera e viene considerato figo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui deve rendersi conto di che merdaccia di moglie ha avuto, ma già lo sa. Lo aiuto nel distacco emotivo che deve esserci e le rabbia iniziale èutile per quello


La sensibilità tu l'hai solo verso te stesso.


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non farmi ridere. Un uomo più giovane di 15, 20 o 30 anni si considera e viene considerato figo.


Figo??? Lo riterrebbe figo solo Fantozzi mi sa! Il tizio non solo non è figo, è uno sfigatone di quelli madornali.


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sensibilità tu l'hai solo verso te stesso.


Invece no, ma la sensibilità si confonde troppo spesso con l'ipocrisia, papino deve rendersi conto che sua moglie è passata non oltre (il tradimento è oltre), ma è andata troppo là nel prenderlo per il culo, trattandolo come pezza da appoggio e minacciandolo quando le girava male. Chi minaccia a prescindere dal tradimento fatto non merita non solo una seconda prova, non merita neppure l'essere considerato essere umano, perchè usa le paure di papino per infilargli una bella banana in culo (che farebbe alquanto male). Dio ci salvi dalle donne in crisi di mezza età anticipata!!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece no, ma la sensibilità si confonde troppo spesso con l'ipocrisia, papino deve rendersi conto che sua moglie è passata non oltre (il tradimento è oltre), ma è andata troppo là nel prenderlo per il culo, trattandolo come pezza da appoggio e minacciandolo quando le girava male. Chi minaccia a prescindere dal tradimento fatto non merita non solo una seconda prova, non merita neppure l'essere considerato essere umano, perchè usa le paure di papino per infilargli una bella banana in culo (che farebbe alquanto male). Dio ci salvi dalle donne in crisi di mezza età anticipata!!!


 Non ce la fai.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

la sensibilità, non solo percepisce il male dell'altra persona,

ma dà volere alle differenze  ...  ...


la botta è fresca. tutto fa male. andare ad alimentare ... è proprio una cosa sbagliata. 

ci sono troppe cose in ballo!

oramai è andata ... e lo sa anche lui.  


papino, ti posso solo consigliare, ciò che altri ti hanno già consigliato. 
prova a tener presente, ciò che sta in ballo, quando senti il sangue che ti bolle. 
inventati qualcosa, che ne so, tipo, segui il ritmo del tuo respiro ... per non sentire ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ocio a non prenderti una sbandata adesso. Sei fragile. Non dico di non cercare compagnie... parlo di SBANDATE.
> 
> ... e aggiungo una cosa dal profondo del cuore, per quello che ho letto.
> Quando quella donna andrà via... probabilmente non sarà per molto. Molto probabilmente te la rivedrai all'uscio nel giro di qualche mese. Lasciala fuori.


Approvo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed aggiungi di andare dal suo morto di fame a fargli pompini col culo!


 be' la frase è forte ma  credo che con la moglie di papino sarebbe efficacissima


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Che è quello che penso anch'io. Solo che la cosa mi pare cosi esgerata per una donna di 45 anni che qualche dubbio lo terrei a scopo precauzionale.
> 
> Tanto che spero si deprima il più tardi possibile per non rischiare di suscitare la pietà di papino che, di nome e di fatto, potrebbe rischiare di tentare di "salvarla".
> 
> Caro papino, se le cose stanno come racconti procedi a testa bassa. Tappi alle orecchie e paraocchi. Il sedere paratelo con qualcosa di sovradimensionato, non si può sapere.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> tardona rispetto al 30 enne!!!! Fa ridere una donna di 45 anni in pura fase adolescenziale, se fosse un uomo...da prendere a calci nelle balle.


Ah Daniele di uomini così c'è ne son più che donne :mrgreen::mrgreen: diciamola tutta


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah Daniele di uomini così c'è ne son più che donne :mrgreen::mrgreen: diciamola tutta


Ciao,

non so se sia vero ...  ...

ma mi piace ... 

sienne


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed aggiungi di andare dal suo morto di fame a fargli pompini col culo!



ahahahahahahah
mitico :rotfl:


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ultima frase: NON dire NULLA.
> Non parlare *mai* con nessuna delle tue condizioni di separato
> o meglio se vuoi essere commiserato, fallo pure, ma l'uomo depresso è quello
> meno attraente che esista.
> gira e trova alternative, questa è la strada giusta.


si si , ho solo ritrovato un' po la fiducia in me stesso, credevo che non ne sarei uscito dopo che quella tr..a mi ha distrutto psicologicamente facendomi crollare il mondo addosso, ma pian piano che vedo le porcate che fà, è parla ancora male di me a quello stronzo, ho capito che donna realmente è. Adesso ho solo voglio di rifarmi una vita e rinascere di nuovo, piano piano, stando a casa di meno e cercando di uscire senza vederla tutto il giorno, mi fa un pochino meno male. Devo conoscere nuova gente, amici, persone positive, non è facile, ma un giorno troverò una persona che mi ami veramente.


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ocio a non prenderti una sbandata adesso. Sei fragile. Non dico di non cercare compagnie... parlo di SBANDATE.
> 
> ... e aggiungo una cosa dal profondo del cuore, per quello che ho letto.
> Quando quella donna andrà via... probabilmente non sarà per molto. Molto probabilmente te la rivedrai all'uscio nel giro di qualche mese. Lasciala fuori.


No no nessuna sbandata, si lo so sono moltooo fragile, per adesso una bella compagnia.

Non esiste proprio che me la riprendo a casa, me l'ha consigliato anche mio figlio dicendo: "Papà se la mamma dovesse ritornare, ti prego, ti prego, non te la  riprendere con te, te lo rifarebbe di nuovo, non può cambiare, e staresti peggio di prima."


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed aggiungi di andare dal suo morto di fame a fargli pompini col culo!


Minchia, bello incazzato nero, SI SI hai ragione.


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Che è quello che penso anch'io. Solo che la cosa mi pare cosi esgerata per una donna di 45 anni che qualche dubbio lo terrei a scopo precauzionale.
> 
> Tanto che spero si deprima il più tardi possibile per non rischiare di suscitare la pietà di papino che, di nome e di fatto, potrebbe rischiare di tentare di "salvarla".
> 
> Caro papino, se le cose stanno come racconti procedi a testa bassa. Tappi alle orecchie e paraocchi. Il sedere paratelo con qualcosa di sovradimensionato, non si può sapere.


Sto cercando di evitare il contatto, per non farmi rompere le palle e non sentire le stronzate che si dicono.
Cerco di essere tranquillo e di pararmi il culetto più possibile cercando di non dargli modo di litigare.

Ahhhhhh, questa è bella, l'adolescente, lei, mi sa che è rimasta pure incinta, e sta abortendo, dato che ha preso ed io l'ho scoperto, pillole anticoncezzionali ad alti dosaggi in breve periodo di tempo, mi sono informato dal farmacista e mi idce che facendo cosi si provoca solo un'aborto. Cazzzoooo un'altra bella botta, in questa storia che è diventata fantascienza. Non ci posso credere!!!!!!


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui deve rendersi conto di che merdaccia di moglie ha avuto, ma già lo sa. Lo aiuto nel distacco emotivo che deve esserci e le rabbia iniziale èutile per quello


Grazieee, cavolo che bel distaco emotivo, hahahahahahahahah. Che risate mi stai facendo schiattare dal ridere.
Comunque hai ragione, me la devo scorordare il prima possibile.


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sensibilità tu l'hai solo verso te stesso.


Dai dai, non litigate, non ne vale la pena, abbiamo tutti noi solo punti di vista differenti, poi non ti proccupare, non mi offendo più di tanto. GRAZIE comunque che mi difendi, e garzie a tutti voi,dei vostri consigli e che mi state cosi vicini.


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece no, ma la sensibilità si confonde troppo spesso con l'ipocrisia, papino deve rendersi conto che sua moglie è passata non oltre (il tradimento è oltre), ma è andata troppo là nel prenderlo per il culo, trattandolo come pezza da appoggio e minacciandolo quando le girava male. Chi minaccia a prescindere dal tradimento fatto non merita non solo una seconda prova, non merita neppure l'essere considerato essere umano, perchè usa le paure di papino per infilargli una bella banana in culo (che farebbe alquanto male). Dio ci salvi dalle donne in crisi di mezza età anticipata!!!


AHHIIIAAAAAA che doloreeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la sensibilità, non solo percepisce il male dell'altra persona,
> 
> ...


Si, grazie, 
lo sto facendo sto pensando solo al futuro dei miei figli e speriamo che vada tutto bene, e che lei all'ultimo momento non sbarelli, 2 mesi per l'udienza in questi casi sono tantissimmi. Qui ogni giorno ed ogni ora si scopre sempre qualcosa di nuovo.
Per quanto riguarda la rabbia, cerco di uscire e scappare il + veloce possibile da lei per non passare dalla ragione al torto. grazie.


----------



## Gian (16 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si, grazie,
> lo sto facendo sto pensando solo al futuro dei miei figli e speriamo che vada tutto bene, e che lei all'ultimo momento non sbarelli,
> 2 mesi per l'udienza in questi casi sono tantissimmi.
> Qui ogni giorno ed ogni ora si scopre sempre qualcosa di nuovo.
> Per quanto riguarda la rabbia, cerco di uscire e scappare il + veloce possibile da lei per non passare dalla ragione al torto. grazie.


due mesi solo per la convocazione ? trooooppo !!
hai detto tu: si passa dalla ragione perfetta al torto in un attimo.
Presta sempre attenzione ed evita quanto più possibile, evita ogni
contatto con lei. se possibile telefona di meno.
la vedo male, mi sembra una tipa senza scrupoli e niente niente
questa di denuncia per stalking. 
*ricordati che sò cazzi amari...la sua denuncia entra dritta dritta
nel vostro fascicolo di separazione...cautela!*
fatti un giretto a piedi con la ragazza 20enne e rilassati.
trova nuove compagnie. non pensare a lei.
ciao


----------



## Daniele (16 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> No no nessuna sbandata, si lo so sono moltooo fragile, per adesso una bella compagnia.
> 
> Non esiste proprio che me la riprendo a casa, me l'ha consigliato anche mio figlio dicendo: "Papà se la mamma dovesse ritornare, ti prego, ti prego, non te la  riprendere con te, te lo rifarebbe di nuovo, non può cambiare, e staresti peggio di prima."


Notare che per la prima volta...si vede che un figlio prende davvero le parti, cosa che mi è stata sempre detta che non succede. E questo figlio, cavoli se ha ragione, anche perchè sono anche i figli che soffrono per le mancanze dei genitori


----------



## Gian (16 Marzo 2013)

è un ragazzo grande e intelligente
un bravo figliolo che ci sta facendo commuovere
...
magari prendessero tutti le parti dei padri in questo modo ...
:unhappy:


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> due mesi solo per la convocazione ? trooooppo !!
> hai detto tu: si passa dalla ragione perfetta al torto in un attimo.
> Presta sempre attenzione ed evita quanto più possibile, evita ogni
> contatto con lei. se possibile telefona di meno.
> ...


Si si devo stare attento, già mi ha avvisato che io la presso troppo e la devo lasciare stare in santa pace, ma vaffaaaan...., che andasse a vivere con quello, lo sai che bella cosa, in affitto e con poche soldi, perchè io dopo la separazione non la voglio neanche al BAR. Mi devo mettere d'accordo per quanto vuole per andarsene, la brava SIGNORA. Ma questo dopo che abbiamo firmato davanti al giudice.


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Notare che per la prima volta...si vede che un figlio prende davvero le parti, cosa che mi è stata sempre detta che non succede. E questo figlio, cavoli se ha ragione, anche perchè sono anche i figli che soffrono per le mancanze dei genitori


 Si si, lui è sato abbandonato da lei a 6 mesi e poi e tornata da lui quasi a 4 anni, nel frattempo se l'ha cresciuto mia suocera con la quale ha un rapporto bellissimo e come se fosse meglio della mamma.


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è un ragazzo grande e intelligente
> un bravo figliolo che ci sta facendo commuovere
> ...
> magari prendessero tutti le parti dei padri in questo modo ...
> :unhappy:


Si si e già un'uomo con le palle, lui si che mi ha tirato su il morale, speriamo bene, perchè lei non sa ancora che io glielo detto a mio figlio, chissà che bella favoletta gli vuole raccontare? E poi è consapevole che l'attività e intestata a lui e se le cose vanno male c'è la prendiamo nel sedere non solo io ma anche lui. Perciò ha detto che se le cose dovessero andare male, lui prende in mano la situazione, e licenzia la madre.


----------



## Gian (16 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si si devo stare attento, già mi ha avvisato che io la presso troppo  e la devo lasciare stare in santa pace


campanello d'allarme.
Come è il suo avvocato ?
Occhio che non scelga qualche sporco marpione in mala fede, ne sono pieni gli albi (purtroppo).
Non telefonarle più se non per lo stretto necessario
ricordati che sms e tabulati sono prove. 

sui soldi fai parlare il tuo difensore, non accordarti direttamente.


----------



## papino (16 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> campanello d'allarme.
> Come è il suo avvocato ?
> Occhio che non scelga qualche sporco marpione in mala fede, ne sono pieni gli albi (purtroppo).
> Non telefonarle più se non per lo stretto necessario
> ...


ok, sto cercando di stare calmo oggie chiamo meno possibile e ieri per la seconda volta mi ha fattp fare tardi al lavoro perche gli serviva la macchina, le ho dell per le 16.00 si presenta per le 16.30 figura di merda al lavoro. Gli ho fatto un cazziatone, ma ripensandoci era meglio che la ignoravo. Oggi invece al bar bella tranquilla al tlefono del bar a parlare con il tipo davanti a me, e diceva all'altro che non ce la faceva più di questa situazione, chissà che cazzo gli racconta ,la GENTILDONNA e gli ho chiesto di staccare e o parlare in cucina, ha fatto la faccia di cavolo e dopo 5 minti e andata.
Comunque per adesso non ha avvocato da quello che so io, abbiamo il mio in comune, consensuale.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Dai dai, non litigate, non ne vale la pena, abbiamo tutti noi solo punti di vista differenti, poi non ti proccupare, non mi offendo più di tanto. GRAZIE comunque che mi difendi, e garzie a tutti voi,dei vostri consigli e che mi state cosi vicini.


Se ti ha divertito va bene:up:. A me avrebbe fatto male.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Marzo 2013)

*Certo che...*

... questa gentildonna deve essere una gnocca pazzesca... una così matta da quando respira, chi se la prende se no?


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si si e già un'uomo con le palle, lui si che mi ha tirato su il morale, speriamo bene, perchè lei non sa ancora che io glielo detto a mio figlio, chissà che bella favoletta gli vuole raccontare? E poi è consapevole che l'attività e intestata a lui e se le cose vanno male c'è la prendiamo nel sedere non solo io ma anche lui. Perciò ha detto che se le cose dovessero andare male, lui prende in mano la situazione, e licenzia la madre.


Parlando di attività...in effetti forse è da vedere il fatto se lei sia davvero produttiva, nel caso è meglio che tuo figlio (che sembra avere la testa sulle spalle) e te a dargli una mano subentrate alla adolescente inacidita.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> ok, sto cercando di stare calmo oggie chiamo meno possibile e ieri per la seconda volta mi ha fattp fare tardi al lavoro perche gli serviva la macchina, le ho dell per le 16.00 si presenta per le 16.30 figura di merda al lavoro. Gli ho fatto un cazziatone, ma ripensandoci era meglio che la ignoravo. Oggi invece al bar bella tranquilla al tlefono del bar a parlare con il tipo davanti a me, e diceva all'altro che non ce la faceva più di questa situazione, chissà che cazzo gli racconta ,la GENTILDONNA e gli ho chiesto di staccare e o parlare in cucina, ha fatto la faccia di cavolo e dopo 5 minti e andata.
> Comunque per adesso non ha avvocato da quello che so io, abbiamo il mio in comune, consensuale.


Dopo aver letto i tuoi post la domanda mi sorge spontanea : ma 16 anni fa cosa ci hai trovato di così affascinante e emotivamente coinvolgente in questa donna? Te lo chiedo perché dalla tua descrizione ne viene fuori una donna sleale, anaffettiva persino nei confronti dei figli, profittatrice e maleducatissima  ... Stento a credere che un uomo possa innamorarsi di una donna così :smile: ciao


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto i tuoi post la domanda mi sorge spontanea : ma 16 anni fa cosa ci hai trovato di così affascinante e emotivamente coinvolgente in questa donna? Te lo chiedo perché dalla tua descrizione ne viene fuori una donna sleale, anaffettiva persino nei confronti dei figli, profittatrice e maleducatissima  ... Stento a credere che un uomo possa innamorarsi di una donna così :smile: ciao


Oh, si vede che ce l'ha doro!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, si vede che ce l'ha doro!!!


Cavolicchio ma se uno si innamora di una donna solo per questa peculiarità che si aspetta poi? anzi è durata 16 anni gli è pure andate bene!!! :smile: questo per far capire che non credo alle persone CATTIVE a prescindere e alle persone. BUONE a prescindere, quelle stanno sulle fiabe, qui si parla di vita :smile:


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolicchio ma se uno si innamora di una donna solo per questa peculiarità che si aspetta poi? anzi è durata 16 anni gli è pure andate bene!!! :smile: questo per far capire che non credo alle persone CATTIVE a prescindere e alle persone. BUONE a prescindere, quelle stanno sulle fiabe, qui si parla di vita :smile:


Lei 16 anni li ha buttati nel cesso in fretta...per un toy boy che presto si stuferà di lei. Lei ha buttato nel cesso i primi anni di vita di suo figlio...quindi questi 16 anni sono stati solo una paausa in una persona che ha nell'indole di metterla in culo al prossimo.
Suo marito deve essere felice di averlo scoperto ora, che è ancora ragionevolmente giovane ed è una bella persona, che sua moglie è così di base e che non fu un errore di gioventù quello che fece, ma la sua indole. Adesso può costruirsi una vita sapendo quello che fa oppure può scegliere ancora lei nel caso volesse, pur sapendo che suo figlio disapprova.
Ah, hai fatto bene nel rendere noto a tuo figlio laverità, visto che:


Lui ci mette il nome nella azienda
E' maggiorenne e deve sapere la realtà dei fatti.
La verità è sempre una bella cosa, anche quando è scomoda.


----------



## papino (17 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti ha divertito va bene:up:. A me avrebbe fatto male.


Gia mi sta facendo male abbastanza lei, non c'è più spazio per il male e dolore nel mio cuore.


----------



## papino (17 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... questa gentildonna deve essere una gnocca pazzesca... una così matta da quando respira, chi se la prende se no?


Diciamo gnocca non direiii!, ma matta siii!


----------



## papino (17 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto i tuoi post la domanda mi sorge spontanea : ma 16 anni fa cosa ci hai trovato di così affascinante e emotivamente coinvolgente in questa donna? Te lo chiedo perché dalla tua descrizione ne viene fuori una donna sleale, anaffettiva persino nei confronti dei figli, profittatrice e maleducatissima  ... Stento a credere che un uomo possa innamorarsi di una donna così :smile: ciao


No all'inizio mi sono innamorato a prima vista di lei, un colpo di fulmiene, e poi mi ha aiutato in un brutto periodo la morte di mio padre 45 anni e io 24,  e non era cosi, o almeno ero accecato dall'amore, adesso si è trasformata completamente, dopo tutti questi problemi. Non posso più avvicinarmi sta sempre incazzata e vuole essere lasciata in pace. Quello che sto facendo, cerco di stare il meno possibile a contatto. Oggi sono andato a corere e gli ho detto che tornavo dopo un'ora al bar e lei mi fa si perchè devi fare la spesa per il pranzo e comprare delle cose per il bar e mi dice che ci vediamo dopo, se le servivano delle cose per il bar eventualmente ci andava lei primo ,allora torno è mi fa una sparata del cazzo, e prende la macchina e ci vai lei a fare la spesa, io me ne vado a casa per non litigare. Poi mi chiam è mi dice vieni al bar che il pranzo è pronto lo devi portare a casa ai bambini. CHi LA capisceeee. Cerco di evitarla proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> No all'inizio mi sono innamorato a prima vista di lei, un colpo di fulmiene, e poi mi ha aiutato in un brutto periodo la morte di mio padre 45 anni e io 24,  e non era cosi, o almeno ero accecato dall'amore, adesso si è trasformata completamente, dopo tutti questi problemi. Non posso più avvicinarmi sta sempre incazzata e vuole essere lasciata in pace. Quello che sto facendo, cerco di stare il meno possibile a contatto. Oggi sono andato a corere e gli ho detto che tornavo dopo un'ora al bar e lei mi fa si perchè devi fare la spesa per il pranzo e comprare delle cose per il bar e mi dice che ci vediamo dopo, se le servivano delle cose per il bar eventualmente ci andava lei primo ,allora torno è mi fa una sparata del cazzo, e prende la macchina e ci vai lei a fare la spesa, io me ne vado a casa per non litigare. Poi mi chiam è mi dice vieni al bar che il pranzo è pronto lo devi portare a casa ai bambini. CHi LA capisceeee. Cerco di evitarla proprio.


Le piacciono i ragazzini. Tu ora sei "vecchio".


----------



## papino (17 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le piacciono i ragazzini. Tu ora sei "vecchio".



Cavolo, mi hai ucciso, NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2013)

"vecchio" a 40 anni ? allora
siamo messi bene ... a me sembra messa male la signora,
ho la vaga sensazione che non ci stia con la testa.



Occhi aperti e mente al futuro,Papino :up:


----------



## papino (18 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> "vecchio" a 40 anni ? allora
> siamo messi bene ... a me sembra messa male la signora,
> ho la vaga sensazione che non ci stia con la testa.
> 
> ...


Oggi la signora sembra fin troppo tranquilla, non la vedo tanto al cell, mi sembra fin troppo gentile con ora mi parla anche snza incazzarsi per ogni cosa, fino a ieri mattina non mi si inculava nemmeno. Anvhe perchè io questi giorni mi sono fatto poco vedere da lei fra corsetta, lavoro, uscitina serale, messaggi a go go con l'amica ventenne che lei notava mentre mandavo messagggi, chissà che sta tramando? Mi preoccupa tutta sta sua diponibilità, ahahahha mi ha dato anche 60€ e mi ha detto tieni dato che esci compra quello che ti serve?!!?"!??? BOOOO troppo strano, la quiete prima della tempesta? Litigatina col tipo, qualche sfilatino per me? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Oggi la signora sembra fin troppo tranquilla, non la vedo tanto al cell, mi sembra fin troppo gentile con ora mi parla anche snza incazzarsi per ogni cosa, fino a ieri mattina non mi si inculava nemmeno. Anvhe perchè io questi giorni mi sono fatto poco vedere da lei fra corsetta, lavoro, uscitina serale, messaggi a go go con l'amica ventenne che lei notava mentre mandavo messagggi, chissà che sta tramando? Mi preoccupa tutta sta sua diponibilità, ahahahha mi ha dato anche 60€ e mi ha detto tieni dato che esci compra quello che ti serve?!!?"!??? BOOOO troppo strano, la quiete prima della tempesta? Litigatina col tipo, qualche sfilatino per me? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?



Quali sono i vostri tempi scala?
Ovvero, da quel che ho capito avete molto saggiamente scelto di avere un solo avvocato.
Non mi ricordo se l'hai scritto, quando c'è l'incontro col giudice per avere l'omologa del vostro accordo?

A me la tua ex preoccupa. Cioè, prima le cose sono ben stabilite e tu sei fuori da casini e al riparo da colpi di testa di lei, meglio è.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2013)

*La povera ventenne*

... ecco un esempio di comportamento un po' come dire? Opportunistico? Attento,perché le ventenni sono sempre a rischio di innamoramento per il maturo signore... NOn "usarla", fai il bravo...:smile:


----------



## papino (18 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... ecco un esempio di comportamento un po' come dire? Opportunistico? Attento,perché le ventenni sono sempre a rischio di innamoramento per il maturo signore... NOn "usarla", fai il bravo...:smile:


no, no è una semplice amica, le ho proposto di bere un caffè oggi, ma ha come dice lei deve andare da un ragazzo, che non può stare senza di lei, che innamoramento, non ho usato mai nessuno, un po di msg giusto per distogliere il pensiero, da questa si tuazione di merda. Se avessi avuto meno anni può darsi mi sarei gia buttato, mi piace anche. Troppi 20 di differenza. E poi lei non sa niente di questa situazione, la bomba deve ancora scoppiare al BAR.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> no, no è una semplice amica, le ho proposto di bere un caffè oggi, ma ha come dice lei deve andare da un ragazzo, che non può stare senza di lei, che innamoramento, non ho usato mai nessuno, un po di msg giusto per distogliere il pensiero, da questa si tuazione di merda. Se avessi avuto meno anni può darsi mi sarei gia buttato, mi piace anche. Troppi 20 di differenza. E poi lei non sa niente di questa situazione, la bomba deve ancora scoppiare al BAR.


20 anni non sono troppi, dai retta a me, che LO SO. E comunque una ventenne sogna, rimugina, fa castelli... Insomma, sappi che stai comunque vicino a un fuoco. Capisco il tuo bisogno di distrarti, lo capisco. Ma comunque, uomo avvisato, eh!


----------



## papino (18 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quali sono i vostri tempi scala?
> Ovvero, da quel che ho capito avete molto saggiamente scelto di avere un solo avvocato.
> Non mi ricordo se l'hai scritto, quando c'è l'incontro col giudice per avere l'omologa del vostro accordo?
> 
> A me la tua ex preoccupa. Cioè, prima le cose sono ben stabilite e tu sei fuori da casini e al riparo da colpi di testa di lei, meglio è.


Mi deve ancora chiamare l'avvocato per dirmi se cosce gia la data dell'udienza , mi ha detto all'incirca 2 mesi, speriamo prima.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Mi deve ancora chiamare l'avvocato per dirmi se cosce gia la data dell'udienza , mi ha detto all'incirca 2 mesi, speriamo prima.



Mi sembra una stima verosimile, purtroppo.
Ci mettono meno solo quando ci sono di mezzo questioni urgenti per i minori (e neanche...)

Segui il consiglio dell'avvocato... niente colpi di testa... niente insulti incazzature, nulla di nulla. 'sta donna, ripeto, non mi dà la minima fiducia.
Abbi pazienza... sono contenta che hai il sostegno di tuo figlio grande.

E mi spiace per lui, perchè un sostegno del genere viene oltre che dal suo giudizio sui comportamenti della madre, probabilmente anche da un brutto rapporto con lei.


----------



## papino (18 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 20 anni non sono troppi, dai retta a me, che LO SO. E comunque una ventenne sogna, rimugina, fa castelli... Insomma, sappi che stai comunque vicino a un fuoco. Capisco il tuo bisogno di distrarti, lo capisco. Ma comunque, uomo avvisato, eh!


Cavolo si si , è un bel FUOCHERELLO, ma mi sa che non le interesso, quando stiamo insieme parla di altri ragazzi che adesso c'è ne uno che ha appena conosciuto che hai i suoi stessi interessiecc, ecc, e altre cavolate varie. Sa che sono ancora felicemente sposato, buahahahhahahaha.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Oggi la signora sembra fin troppo tranquilla, non la vedo tanto al cell, mi sembra fin troppo gentile con ora mi parla anche snza incazzarsi per ogni cosa, fino a ieri mattina non mi si inculava nemmeno. Anvhe perchè io questi giorni mi sono fatto poco vedere da lei fra corsetta, lavoro, uscitina serale, messaggi a go go con l'amica ventenne che lei notava mentre mandavo messagggi, chissà che sta tramando? Mi preoccupa tutta sta sua diponibilità, ahahahha* mi ha dato anche 60€ e mi ha detto tieni dato che esci compra quello che ti serve?!!?"!??? *BOOOO troppo strano, la quiete prima della tempesta? Litigatina col tipo, qualche sfilatino per me? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


 ti dà la mancetta?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cavolo si si , è un bel FUOCHERELLO, ma mi sa che non le interesso, quando stiamo insieme parla di altri ragazzi che adesso c'è ne uno che ha appena conosciuto che hai i suoi stessi interessiecc, ecc, e altre cavolate varie. Sa che sono ancora felicemente sposato, buahahahhahahaha.


Ah, ecchellà! La fanciulla si comporta da fanciulla, cioè ti racconta dei suoi "amori" perché vuole essere alla pari con te, perché appunto sei sposato. Ma sta facendo dle suo meglio, e basta. Secondo me è già bell'e cottaaaaa!
Quindi, occhio papino! Eventualmente, più avanti, non ora, se la cosa continua così "in amicizia" (?), pàrlale. Auguri!:smile:


----------



## papino (18 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembra una stima verosimile, purtroppo.
> Ci mettono meno solo quando ci sono di mezzo questioni urgenti per i minori (e neanche...)
> 
> Segui il consiglio dell'avvocato... niente colpi di testa... niente insulti incazzature, nulla di nulla. 'sta donna, ripeto, non mi dà la minima fiducia.
> ...


 Si, si, niente incazzature, sto cercando di stare bello calmo e meno a contatto con lei come già ho detto. SANTA SENTENZA quando arrivi.
Speriamo, da quello che ha detto mio figlio speriamo che mantenga questa linea, il fatto che lei no sa che mio figlio già lo sa, che giri di parole, poi vediamo quando scoppia la bomba che succede.


----------



## papino (18 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ti dà la mancetta?


Si, si la paghetta settimanale, ma vaff.....o, troppo tranquilla, di solito quando servono soldi, glie li chiedo perche si prendono dalla cassa del BAR, per fare tornare i conti. Troppo gentile e troppo calma oggi. BOOO!


----------



## devastata (18 Marzo 2013)

Non fidarti, e non darle alibi, lascia perdere la ventenne per il momento, chi ti dice che lei non giri il fatto a suo favore?

C'è da aspettarsi di tutto da chi ha fatto ben di peggio.


Ormai hai preso l'avvocato, per la consensuale potevi fare da solo, due moduli scaricabili in internet, due marche da bollo da 37 euro e in poche settimane la separazione in tribunale. Sperimentato di persona.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non fidarti, e non darle alibi, lascia perdere la ventenne per il momento, chi ti dice che lei non giri il fatto a suo favore?
> 
> C'è da aspettarsi di tutto da chi ha fatto ben di peggio.
> 
> ...


Oltretutto la ventenne la conosce. Chi garantisce che non sia mandata da lei per "tentarti"?


----------



## papino (18 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non fidarti, e non darle alibi, lascia perdere la ventenne per il momento, chi ti dice che lei non giri il fatto a suo favore?
> 
> C'è da aspettarsi di tutto da chi ha fatto ben di peggio.
> 
> ...


 Che cavolo ne sapevo che si poteva fare da solo, e poi avevo la testa IN UN'ALTRA DIMENSIONE.


----------



## papino (18 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltretutto la ventenne la conosce. Chi garantisce che non sia mandata da lei per "tentarti"?


Si si devo stare attento, ma non credo che abbia palrlato con lei, per adesso non sa nessuno della nostra situazione, almeno non lo fanno capire che lo sanno. Con la tipa ci mando solo qualche messaggio carino, però pensandoci meglio non dargli prove che potrebbero ritorcersi contro di me. Io non ci ho fatto niente, anche se vedessero dei messaggi, solo frasi carine non come lei di amore folle e sesso.
Boooo ormai non si può parlare con nessuno, tecnologia del cavolo, ahhhhhh i vecchi tempi...


----------



## devastata (18 Marzo 2013)

Hai ragione, ormai i cellulari, FB, email, fanno incontrare, ma anche divorziare, tonnellate di individui.

Meglio gli anni 60.


----------



## papino (18 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, ecchellà! La fanciulla si comporta da fanciulla, cioè ti racconta dei suoi "amori" perché vuole essere alla pari con te, perché appunto sei sposato. *Ma sta facendo dle suo meglio*, e basta. *Secondo me è già bell'e cottaaaaa*!
> Quindi, occhio papino! Eventualmente, più avanti, non ora, se la cosa continua così "in amicizia" (?), pàrlale. Auguri!:smile:


Non credo, per esempio ieri mi ha mandato un msg dicendo che doveva andare da quel ragazzo che aveva conosciuto per studio perchè io gli ho chiesto quando ci potevamo vedere per parlare, mi presento al bar e la vedo li tutta tranquilla con le amiche, ed oggi mi ha fatto lo stesso mi ha detto che doveva andare dal "RAGAZZO" testuali parole invece vado al BAR e sta a giocare a freccette, mi sa che ha messo fra virgolette ragazzo per essere lasciata in pace? Boooooo o l'ha fatto apposta lei lo sa che io vado sempre al BAR. ??????


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Non credo, per esempio ieri mi ha mandato un msg dicendo che doveva andare da quel ragazzo che aveva conosciuto per studio perchè io gli ho chiesto quando ci potevamo vedere per parlare, mi presento al bar e la vedo li tutta tranquilla con le amiche, ed oggi mi ha fatto lo stesso mi ha detto che doveva andare dal "RAGAZZO" testuali parole invece vado al BAR e sta a giocare a freccette, mi sa che ha messo fra virgolette ragazzo per essere lasciata in pace? Boooooo o l'ha fatto apposta lei lo sa che io vado sempre al BAR. ??????


Papino, semplicemente come ogni ragazza...non vuole essere troppo importunata da messaggi. Lasciala stare, parlaci quando capita e non cercarla.
Ciao


----------



## papino (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Papino, semplicemente come ogni ragazza...non vuole essere troppo importunata da messaggi. Lasciala stare, parlaci quando capita e non cercarla.
> Ciao


si, si ,quello che sto facendo, ci parlo quando ricapita. ;-)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi sta sentenza, la signora mi sembra troppo tanquilla, ha detto che non sarebbe uscita in questi giorni da nessuna parte, e i msg son diminuiti. Boooo speriamo non covi qualcosa, o cambi idea all'ultimo minuto quando ci chiama il giudice. Io mi sto facendo i cavoli miei, esco spesso e contatt con lei ai minimi termini. Sta cercando di organizzare serate al bar e parlare di meno al cell. Troppo strano questa calma e poi è molto disponibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> si, si ,quello che sto facendo, ci parlo quando ricapita. ;-)
> 
> Non vedo l'ora che arrivi sta sentenza, la signora mi sembra troppo tanquilla, ha detto che non sarebbe uscita in questi giorni da nessuna parte, e i msg son diminuiti. Boooo speriamo non covi qualcosa, o cambi idea all'ultimo minuto quando ci chiama il giudice. Io mi sto facendo i cavoli miei, esco spesso e contatt con lei ai minimi termini. Sta cercando di organizzare serate al bar e parlare di meno al cell. Troppo strano questa calma e poi è molto disponibile.


Parati il ...ehm... stai attento. Molto probabilmente vuole qualcosa... mi vien da pensare in termini economici.


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Comunque per adesso non ha avvocato da quello che so io, *abbiamo il mio in comune*, consensuale.


va bene....si può fare anche così (dubito che ci si possa presentare in tribunale
senza avvocati, ma mi informerò !).
anzi è meglio se l'avvocato è il tuo.
per tutto il resto, come hai già detto tu l'altro giorno è meglio non incasinarsi
con altre faccende. Aspetta e rimettiti a posto. 
quando sarete separati potrai muoverti . 
Continua a non fidarti di lei, è meglio. Hai il figlio dalla tua parte e questo è davvero
ottimo, attento però che non faccia il doppio gioco. :up:

PS scusa papino per la mia affermazione idiota, ma questa donna è a posto di testa?
ho l'impressione che  sia più fuori di un balconcino...così ad occhio ...
non è che assume sostanze ? perdonami nel caso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parati il ...ehm... stai attento. Molto probabilmente vuole qualcosa... mi vien da pensare in termini *economici*.


yes, questa cosa ha tutte le carte in bancomat ... ehm ... in regola


----------



## barabba (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltretutto la ventenne la conosce. Chi garantisce che non sia mandata da lei per "tentarti"?


Giusto, e non scartare l'ipotesi che, anche se tu non ci fai niente, se è in "simpatia" con tua moglie, potrebbe anche inventarsi cose mai fatte con te, solo per favorire lei, in questa situazione....occhio alla penna, amico!


----------



## papino (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> va bene....si può fare anche così (dubito che ci si possa presentare in tribunale
> senza avvocati, ma mi informerò !).
> anzi è meglio se l'avvocato è il tuo.
> per tutto il resto, come hai già detto tu l'altro giorno è meglio non incasinarsi
> ...


Mi sa proprio non ci sta con la testa, per le sostanze mi sa che non ne ha bisogno gia è drogata di suo.
Ieri per esempio, sono uscito la sera per andare in un locale, sono tornato verso 00.30 al bar e lei era su fb e al tel del bar tutta schizzata, andava avanti indietro, come se avesse adrenalina a mille, tutta schizzata, poi siamo andati a casa e li dai di telefono fino alle 2.40, parlava e diceva da quello che ho capito, dato che stava nell'altra camera: si dobbiamo fare cosi...si..si..hai ragione...si..e poi vivo solo per te...sei tutto per me....voglio vivere solo con te...ecc.ecc e la mattina sveglia alle 5.30 di nuovo al telefono e poi in giro tutta schizzata fino ad uscire alle 7.30 quando è uscita fino al pomeriggio quando è tornata tutta tranquilla. La cosa che mi fa giralle el palle che a sto tizio che conosce da poco di 2 mesi gli racconta tutto, del bar e della nostra vita, banca, soldi, versamenti, tasse, dipendenti, fornitori, e tutti i suoi vari spostamenti e ogni volta che è al tel. gli dice dove stà. Ma che cazzo come puoi fidarti uno di 30 da poco conosciuto e gli racconti tutto di tutto di più.


----------



## Innominata (21 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Mi sa proprio non ci sta con la testa, per le sostanze mi sa che non ne ha bisogno gia è drogata di suo.
> Ieri per esempio, sono uscito la sera per andare in un locale, sono tornato verso 00.30 al bar e lei era su fb e al tel del bar tutta schizzata, andava avanti indietro, come se avesse adrenalina a mille, tutta schizzata, poi siamo andati a casa e li dai di telefono fino alle 2.40, parlava e diceva da quello che ho capito, dato che stava nell'altra camera: si dobbiamo fare cosi...si..si..hai ragione...si..e poi vivo solo per te...sei tutto per me....voglio vivere solo con te...ecc.ecc e la mattina sveglia alle 5.30 di nuovo al telefono e poi in giro tutta schizzata fino ad uscire alle 7.30 quando è uscita fino al pomeriggio quando è tornata tutta tranquilla. La cosa che mi fa giralle el palle che a sto tizio che conosce da poco di 2 mesi gli racconta tutto, del bar e della nostra vita, banca, soldi, versamenti, tasse, dipendenti, fornitori, e tutti i suoi vari spostamenti e ogni volta che è al tel. gli dice dove stà. Ma che cazzo come puoi fidarti uno di 30 da poco conosciuto e gli racconti tutto di tutto di più.


Tu hai descritto un'invasata...e mi dispiace dirlo, ma a te tocca proprio aver testa almeno per due, o testa moltiplicata per i numeri dei componenti della famiglia! Devi perfino arrivare ad essere diverso da quello che sei, almeno al momento, incuoirti come dice una mia amica, raffreddarti le meningi, metterti di tutto punto nei panni di persona dallo sguardo gelido che cura scrupolosamente una rigida distanza di sicurezza. Non spetterebbe dirlo, ma la qualità dell'amore di questa signora non pare molto di buona fattura, e mi pare ad altissimo rischio di avaria. Fuori di testa non e' un termine tecnico, che invece mi verrebbe da usare in questo caso, ma rende benissimo l'idea. Il fatto e' che perfino per chi ha competenze tecniche il trovarsi di fronte a un coniuge che da' di matto smarrisce e fa disperare e confonde esattamente come per gli altri. Per tutti vale la regola del lavoro alla giusta distanza e alla cura di se', molto molto attenta, con un necessario ricorso all'egoismo, in questo caso sano...


----------



## papino (21 Marzo 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Giusto, e non scartare l'ipotesi che, anche se tu non ci fai niente, se è in "simpatia" con tua moglie, potrebbe anche inventarsi cose mai fatte con te, solo per favorire lei, in questa situazione....occhio alla penna, amico!


Si, si gia spara un sacco di cazzate, gli dice che io la picchio, la maltratto psicologicamente e l'ho sempre tradita, e po spara altre cavolate tipo io non gli lascio la macchina per fare i cazzi miei e la lascio a piedi, non faccio un cavolo per il bar e se la deve sbrigare tutto lei da sola. Ma che palle se la spesa ci vado io a farla per il bar, in banca andiamo insieme a lei (io per controllare i conti. ;-) ), ieri dal fornitore di sigarette insieme per pagare e sistemare i conti, ne spara di cazzate al tipo e poi gli dice che stà sloa senza di me. HAHAHAHAHAHAH che cazzateee, non so perchè un rapporto appena iniziato già si basa sulla menzogna, che gli vuol fare pena! Mica gli può dire che io sono buono e non l'ho mai maltrattata,picchiata e tradita, se no lui penserebbe cazzo questa ha tradito lui figuriamoci a me che sono appena arrivato, e secondo me si è trovate ste scuse per farlo stare tranquillo, che ne pensate?
Il tipo del cazzo martella con la sua gelosia, i gps del cell sempre attivo gli manca solo che se lo mette nel sedere.


----------



## papino (21 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Io sono tornato dal lavoro alle 08.00e lei si è alzata bella tranquilla e sorridente a parlare con il tipo del suo grande amore e che vive solo per lui,  io devo andare dal dottore per altri problemini in vista, oltre quelli che già ho avuto, il SIGNORE non si scorda mai di me. E la signora mi voleva accompagnare dal dottore e all'ospedale per prenotare la visita,  ma io non la voglio,  non voglio la sua pietà,  come quando mi ha rinfacciato che é rimasta con me per forza un anno fa quando mi sono operato al tumore. Ma vaffff......che schifooooooooooo.


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Io sono tornato dal lavoro alle 08.00e lei si è alzata bella tranquilla e sorridente a parlare con il tipo del suo grande amore e che vive solo per lui,  io devo andare dal dottore per altri problemini in vista, oltre quelli che già ho avuto, il SIGNORE non si scorda mai di me. E la signora mi voleva accompagnare dal dottore e all'ospedale per prenotare la visita,  ma io non la voglio,  non voglio la sua pietà,  come quando mi ha rinfacciato che é rimasta con me per forza un anno fa quando mi sono operato al tumore. Ma vaffff......che schifooooooooooo.


organizzati per lasciare la casa, diciamo entro una settimana dieci giorni,
mi pare che la situazione sia al punto di non ritorno, in ogni caso consultati
prima col tuo legale. organizzati la vita a prescindere da lei.
La donna non mi pare _compos sui_, quindi se tanto mi dà tanto, è capace di organizzare una
denuncia calunniosa.
Cautelati al massimo.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Bommmbaaaa,  i 2 hanno litigato,  lui ha chiamato parecchie vole al bar e quando rispondevo io riattaccava, poi ha anche chiamato casa,  io glielo detto a lei di non dargli sto cavolo di telefono di casa,  che prima o poi avrebbe rotto i coglioni il ragazzo.  Io stavo in bagno quando squilla il telefono e risponde il piccolo. E il tipo gli fa mille domande su dove sta,  se ce,  se la può chiamare e mio figlio tutto Intimidito e impacciato non sapeva che dire,  rispondo io e riattaccava,  allora vado al bar e la vedo lei guardandomi ha già capito,  non poteva parlare perché c'erano i clienti, e mi dice sottovoce che sta cercando di chiudere,  nel frattempo altre telefonate al bar a palla,  rispondo io niente,  poi mi chiama una signora chiedendo di mia ex moglie gliela passo e invece poi parla lui,  sto tipo ha fatto chiamare la mamma,  per parlare con lei, io prendo il telefono e sbotto dicendogli che non si doveva più permettere a chiamare a casa mai più e non doveva permettersi di parlare con il piccolo mai più,  ne doveva chiamare a rompere le palle al bar e che erano cavoli suoi se no chiamavo il mio avvocato,  gli ho detto anche che fino adesso sono stato troppo buono e adesso basta  passare per il coglione di turno che mi sono rotto le palle e l'ho mandato a quel paese.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Poi mi arriva un msg su fb del bar, da lui, dicendo che non dovevamo più accusarlo delle nostre cavolate e che non dovevo più permettermi di parlargli cosi e che io e lei ci stiamo facendo i dispetti a vicenda e che l'abbiamo tirato nella nostra sporca famiglia, e che ci denunciava lui a noi e che lo dovevamo lasciare in pace e che nella nostra telenovella non ci vuole stare. Ma che cavolo vuole questo se non me lo sono inc....o per niente ne msg, ne telefonate e io lo devo lasciare in pace, e lui che già il secondo messaggio che mi manda ed è la martella a casa ed oggi mi ha parlato al telefono, mi sono rotto le palle, gli l'ho detto alla signora, che questo sentendosi lasciato sbarellava, ed e cosi è stato.  Le ho detto che se continua vado dal mio legale e dai carabinieri che mi sono rotto le palle, e lei tutta preoccupata della situazione di merda, mi ha detto che dovevo stare calmo e aspettare un'altro giorno per poterselo levare dalle palle. Assurdo sta storia ha superato i confini della realtà, poi non so nemmeno perchè la signora lo sta lasciandoo, boooo, gia stiamo stretti stretti con i conti del bar. Boooooo.


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

a questo punto la richiesta...non è una richiesta ma è una implorazione....

*separati !*

guarda che qui butta male!!! 
non ti mettere in mezzo tra lui e lei, sono affari loro...
tu sei virtualmente separato da tua moglie.

qui tutti vanno appresso a thread di pseudo-psicoanalisi ma
non si rendono conto della gravità di questa faccenda, e dell'esito
devastante che tutto questo può avere.
*CI VUOLE MOLTO A CAPIRE CHE QUESTO E' TERRENO FERTILE PER LA VIOLENZA ?*
vai dall'avvocato e concorda l'uscita dalla abitazione anche
se resta il problema immane di questa donna (palesemente scompensata)
che purtroppo tu incontri al bar, quindi anche volendo non puoi 
evitare di incontrarla.
una cosa più fare: INIZIA a lasciare perdere facebook e fai come
me, blocco account e ignora tutto.

forza


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Minchia, bello incazzato nero, SI SI hai ragione.


Secondo me il truzzo ti impala sul bancone del bar. Però vedi tu.


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me il truzzo ti impala sul bancone del bar. Però vedi tu.


tra l'altro viene descritto nei post precedenti come un vero tipaccio.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> a questo punto la richiesta...non è una richiesta ma è una implorazione....
> 
> *separati !*
> 
> ...


Ho gia disattivato il mio account e ho bloccato tutto, ho solo salvato i messaggi di merda che lui mi ha mandato come mi ha detto l'avvocato. Questa storia è diventata peggio dei confini della realtà. Non ce la faccio più, sono distrutto fisicamente e psicologicamente, non dormo da una vita, oggi solo un'ora, sto in un altro mondo, e per questo ho avuto oggi problemi al lavoro con il mio capo, non connetto, mi vuole far cambiare mansione e mandarmi in un'altro ufficio. Sempreeee peggioo. Sono arrivato al limiteeeeeeee, si sta riperquotendo anche sul lavoro. BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! Mo schiattoooo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Papino tu l'avvocato già ce l'hai. Vai e fatti dire cosa devi fare. Ci vuole una raccomandata e soprattutto dopo questa NON dovete vivere insieme. Anche una separazione con sentenza decade automaticamente se si vive insieme e non richiede neppure una comunicazione al tribunale. Se tu vuoi la separazione devi attuarla nei fatti. Tu sembri davvero il papino di questa moglie-bambina, anzi sembri una mamma senza polso in balia di un'adolescente. Devi avere chiare quattro cose da fare e da dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ho gia disattivato il mio account e ho bloccato tutto, ho solo salvato i messaggi di merda che lui mi ha mandato come mi ha detto l'avvocato. Questa storia è diventata peggio dei confini della realtà. Non ce la faccio più, sono distrutto fisicamente e psicologicamente, non dormo da una vita, oggi solo un'ora, sto in un altro mondo, e per questo ho avuto oggi problemi al lavoro con il mio capo, non connetto, mi vuole far cambiare mansione e mandarmi in un'altro ufficio. Sempreeee peggioo. Sono arrivato al limiteeeeeeee, si sta riperquotendo anche sul lavoro. BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! Mo schiattoooo.


Attento. Siete alla resa dei conti. Stai molto attento che questa potrebbe essere una cosa concordata tra loro, per farti dare di matto e metterti dalla parte del torto. Quindi segui i consigli dell'avvocato, magari se puoi pigliati due giorni di ferie(non puoi parlare con il tuo capo e spiegargli che hai problemi a casa... senza entrare in dettaglio?) e se il tipo continua a chiamare... io penserei ad una denuncia per stalking. Visto che hai un bar... in che rapporti sei con le forze dell'ordine locali? anche due parole informali...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Papino non separarti
sto ridendo come un matto

se te la giochi bene
finisce a tarallucci e vino

e ti ritrovi con moglie che ha capito la lezione

la battaglia finirà tra lei e lei
che si dice

che cretina che sono stata con il marito che ho.

Ora è il tuo turno di mostrare loro che tu sei UN UOMO
e loro due degli stupidi adolescenti.

Potresti chiamare noi del forum al bar, così quando arriva il tipo lo pistiamo no?

Tu inizia a ridere in faccia a loro due...
e vedrai che effetton spettacolare no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attento. Siete alla resa dei conti. Stai molto attento che questa potrebbe essere una cosa concordata tra loro, per farti dare di matto e metterti dalla parte del torto. Quindi segui i consigli dell'avvocato, magari se puoi pigliati due giorni di ferie(non puoi parlare con il tuo capo e spiegargli che hai problemi a casa... senza entrare in dettaglio?) e se il tipo continua a chiamare... io penserei ad una denuncia per stalking. Visto che hai un bar... in che rapporti sei con le forze dell'ordine locali? anche due parole informali...


Ma dai ma che belinate...
Se io fossi lui gli radunerei davanti al bancone

poi parto con le torte in faccia...

Ma ha ragione sto papino siamo ai confini della realtà...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai e fatti dire cosa devi fare. Ci vuole una raccomandata e soprattutto dopo questa NON dovete vivere insieme


:up::up::up::up:
occhio alla riconciliazione larvata! non farti inchiappettare da quella vile.

quotissimo anche per Sbric. :up:
la tesi del "marito matto" è sempre buona per tutte le stagioni
è il cavallo di battaglia delle mogli alla canna del gas.

ps una chiacchieratina in commissariato è consigliata....penso che siamo ben oltre
i confini dello stalking, fatti fare un bel certificato dal tuo medico curante da cui risulta
che non dormi da mesi ed hai avuto riflessi negativi anche sull'attività lavorativa.:up:


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> occhio alla riconciliazione larvata! non farti inchiappettare da quella vile.
> 
> quotissimo anche per Sbric. :up:
> ...



Cazzo ragà, i due mi sa hanno fatto pace, io mentre sto al lavoro l'ho chiamata 20 volte perchè al bar c'erano i fornitori e il dipendente mi ha chiamato e lei non mi ha risposto dopo mi arriva un suo squillo e io la richiamo dicendo che avevano chiamato dal bar, e lei stava bella tranquilla, e da li ho capito dalla voce che sicuramente è andata a trovarlo e o hanno fatto pace per telefono, ma quando ci parlavamo silenzio assoluto in sottofondo, sicuramnete stava con lui, sta grande brava donna. Io gli ho chiesto allora che aveva deciso e lei ne parliamo a casa, tutta tranquilla sta grande brava donna. Io che sto sfasciato in tutti i sensi e ora i problemi pure al lavoro e ieri che sbarellavo e lei che non sapeva su come toglierselo da mezzo, e oggi che fai? di nuovo insieme, mi ha rotttooooooooooooooo!!!! Mo menevado io e scompaiooo per sempreeee, lascio tutto e tutti e addio vado all'esteroooo.
Merdaa quando arriva il 14 aprile separazioneeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo ragà, i due mi sa hanno fatto pace, io mentre sto al lavoro l'ho chiamata 20 volte perchè al bar c'erano i fornitori e il dipendente mi ha chiamato e lei non mi ha risposto dopo mi arriva un suo squillo e io la richiamo dicendo che avevano chiamato dal bar, e lei stava bella tranquilla, e da li ho capito dalla voce che sicuramente è andata a trovarlo e o hanno fatto pace per telefono, ma quando ci parlavamo silenzio assoluto in sottofondo, sicuramnete stava con lui, sta grande brava donna, io gli ho chiesto allora che aveva deciso e lei ne parliamo a casa, tutta tranquilla sta grande brava donna. Io che sto sfasciato in tutti i sensi e ora i problemi pure al lavoro e ieri che sbarellavo e lei che non sapeva su come toglierselo, e oggi che fai? di nuovo insiem, mi ha rotttooooooooooooooo!!!!
> Merdaa quando arriva il 14 aprile separazioneeeeeeeeeee!!


ma perchè la chiami, domineiddio? Ma prendi atto di quello che hai davanti. Deciso? Stai a quello che decide lei 'mo? Pensa a te stesso e ai tuoi figli, e a mantenerti in salute per loro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Papino non separarti
> sto ridendo come un matto
> 
> se te la giochi bene
> ...


Conte, io delle volte non ti capisco. Questo ha a che fare con una che lo sta rovinando e tu gli dici di tenertela cara. Andèm. Ci sono peccati più gravi della separazione, liberati da questo dogma.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte, io delle volte non ti capisco. Questo ha a che fare con una che lo sta rovinando e tu gli dici di tenertela cara. Andèm. Ci sono peccati più gravi della separazione, liberati da questo dogma.


Mi spiace.
LUI sta permettendo a lei di rovinargli la vita.
Non mi libero da nessun dogma.
Sto da dio con i miei.
Fora i teroni dal veneto.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè la chiami, domineiddio? Ma prendi atto di quello che hai davanti. Deciso? Stai a quello che decide lei 'mo? Pensa a te stesso e ai tuoi figli, e a mantenerti in salute per loro.


L'ho chiamata per sti cazzo di fornitori per il pagamento, merdaaaaaaaa. Si devo pensare a non schiattare merdaaa, cavolo, fino all'altro ieri stavo bene tranquillo per i cazzi miei, e ieri da quando si stavano lasciando e ho parlato al telefono con quel cazzone e si pensava che non avesse più rotto il cazzo, mi sono sfasciato di nuovo stanotte un'altra notte in bianco, merda devo pensare solo ai figlii, cavolo ha la capoccia fuori fase la SIGNORA e mi vuole far sbarellare pure a me. 
Non posso uccidermi per lei, in questa situazione di merda. Vabbe dopo verso le sei torno a casa e vediamo la SIGNORA che  cazzo mi deve ancora dire.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> L'ho chiamata per sti cazzo di fornitori per il pagamento, merdaaaaaaaa. Si devo pensare a non schiattare merdaaa, cavolo, fino all'altro ieri stavo bene tranquillo per i cazzi miei, e ieri da quando si stavano lasciando e ho parlato al telefono con quel cazzone e si pensava che non avesse più rotto il cazzo, mi sono sfasciato di nuovo stanotte un'altra notte in bianco, merda devo pensare solo ai figlii, cavolo ha la capoccia fuori fase.
> Non posso uccidermi per lei, in questa situazione di merda. Vabbe dopo verso le sei torno a casa e vediamo la SIGNORA che  cazzo mi deve ancora dire.



Ma sei obbligato ancora ad ascoltarla?

Non ho letto il resto della discussione...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> L'ho chiamata per sti cazzo di fornitori per il pagamento, merdaaaaaaaa. Si devo pensare a non schiattare merdaaa, cavolo, fino all'altro ieri stavo bene tranquillo per i cazzi miei, e ieri da quando si stavano lasciando e ho parlato al telefono con quel cazzone e si pensava che non avesse più rotto il cazzo, mi sono sfasciato di nuovo stanotte un'altra notte in bianco, merda devo pensare solo ai figlii, cavolo ha la capoccia fuori fase.
> Non posso uccidermi per lei, in questa situazione di merda. Vabbe dopo verso le sei torno a casa e vediamo la SIGNORA che  cazzo mi deve ancora dire.


Siete in società per il lavoro?
QUesto è importante.

Ma non fai prima a dirti...ma uffi dei...son donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Drammatizzi tutto...prendi le distanze no?

Poi ok va a separarti scoprirai che chiuderai dei problemi per aprirne di nuovi.
Ma fidati nessun separato ti diraà mai di questi problemi.
Ci vuoi scommettere?

E fatalità le rogne si scoprono tutte dopo.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sei obbligato ancora ad ascoltarla?
> 
> Non ho letto il resto della discussione...


..... io mentre sto al lavoro l'ho chiamata 20 volte perchè al bar c'erano i fornitori,  il dipendente mi ha chiamato, lei non mi ha risposto dopo mi arriva un suo squillo e io la richiamo dicendo che avevano chiamato dal bar.....


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> ..... io mentre sto al lavoro l'ho chiamata 20 volte perchè al bar c'erano i fornitori,  il dipendente mi ha chiamato, lei non mi ha risposto dopo mi arriva un suo squillo e io la richiamo dicendo che avevano chiamato dal bar.....



Per lavoro ok 
ma per il resto?
Io non le darei più retta per un pò ...


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siete in società per il lavoro?
> QUesto è importante.
> 
> Ma non fai prima a dirti...ma uffi dei...son donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> ...


No nessuna società il bar e intestato a mio figlio e lo gestisce lei ed io e lavora lei a bar ed io le do una mano più che posso (commercialista, spesa, consulente lavoro ecc, ecc) dato che faccio lavoro dipendente è non posso avere altri lavori e sono presente anch'io al bar dopo il mio lavor fino alla chiusura alle 2.00.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> No nessuna società il bar e intestato a mio figlio e lo gestisce lei ed io e lavora lei a bar ed io le do una mano più che posso (commercialista, spesa, consulente lavoro ecc, ecc) dato che faccio lavoro dipendente è non posso avere altri lavori e sono presente anch'io al bar dopo il mio lavor fino alla chiusura alle 2.00.


Ah tu hai il tuo lavoro e in pratica dai una mano a tuo figlio.
So che il bar ha un sacco di ore di lavoro eh?

E il suo cavalier servente che lavoro fa?

Lavora sto qua?

Bon hai i figli grandi allora...e che dice tuo figlio della mamma rincitrullita?


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah tu hai il tuo lavoro e in pratica dai una mano a tuo figlio.
> So che il bar ha un sacco di ore di lavoro eh?
> 
> E il suo cavalier servente che lavoro fa?
> ...


Si ho il mio lavoro e il bar è intesestato a mio figlio che pero stà all'università.
Il bar ti porta via la vita. Il tipo non fa un cazzo e non lavora, non ha soldi. E lei che paga alberghetti, lo va atrovare a 70 km andata  e 70 km ritorno e altre spesucce varia che sono all'oscuro.
Mio figlio grande sta con me, dice che la mamma ha sbagliato di brutto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Il bar ti porta via la vita. Il tipo non fa un cazzo e non lavora, non ha soldi. E lei che paga alberghetti, lo va atrovare a 70 km andata  e 70 km ritorno e altre spesucce varia che sono all'oscuro.
> Mio figlio grande sta con me, dice che la mamma ha sbagliato di brutto.


Chiudete i rubinetti.
Tua moglie non è assunta a libro paga nel bar no?
Se lei non ha accesso ai soldi del bar.
Siete a posto.

Potrebbe essere vittima di uno di quei tipi che ci sanno fare.

Non sottovalutiamo niente che qua da noi un imprenditore ha denunciato uno.
Sto qua corteggiava le signore bene tramite fb e poi le ricattava, dicendo minaccio di dire tutto a tuo marito.
E una moglie di industriale ha detto ok, fai pure.

E lui lo fece: bon denunciato e incastrato.

Non puoi fatti mettere sotto da uno sfigato eh?

Visto?
Come sono?

Non hanno un casso da fare tutto il giorno e si fanno mantenere dalle femmine visto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Chiudete i rubinetti.
> *Tua moglie non è assunta a libro paga nel bar no?
> Se lei non ha accesso ai soldi del bar.
> Siete a posto.
> ...


se non avete leggi diverse in Veneto, sappi che in Italia, senza separazione, non si può fare. O meglio, se si fa si è passibili di denuncia.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non avete leggi diverse in Veneto, sappi che in Italia, senza separazione, non si può fare. O meglio, se si fa si è passibili di denuncia.


Figurati che paura mi fa una denuncia di una moglie.
Perchè ho chiuso i rubinetti perchè mi danneggia spendendo i soldi del lavoro del figlio per pagare i motel ad un donnaiolo?

Ma ti immagini le risate dei carabinieri?

E le dicono signora nel matrimonio ci sono DOVERI e non solo DIRITTI.

Ma che denunci...

Ma stiamo scherzando o cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figurati che paura mi fa una denuncia di una moglie.
> Perchè ho chiuso i rubinetti perchè mi danneggia spendendo i soldi del lavoro del figlio per pagare i motel ad un donnaiolo?
> 
> Ma ti immagini le risate dei carabinieri?
> ...


se chiudi i rubinetti vuol dire che chiudi il conto e ne riapri uno senza la sua firma, ovviamente senza il suo consenso. E questa è una prova da portare ad un giudice. SE e COME spenda lei... è tutto da provare. E i carabinieri non dicono proprio un cazzo. Un mio amico ci si è rovinato, con quella splendida idea.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se chiudi i rubinetti vuol dire che chiudi il conto e ne riapri uno senza la sua firma, ovviamente senza il suo consenso. E questa è una prova da portare ad un giudice. SE e COME spenda lei... è tutto da provare. E i carabinieri non dicono proprio un cazzo. Un mio amico ci si è rovinato, con quella splendida idea.


Non so se hanno conto cointestato.
Ma se lo hanno: apro altro conto e svuoto quell'altro no?
Problemi zero, mia cara.

Mi spiace chi non raccoglie disperde.
E chi disperde non ha parte con me.

Che faccia pure il diavolo a 4: ma con i suoi soldi e non con i miei eh?

Se lei non si fa scrupoli di coscienza.
Perchè dovrei farmeli io?

Ohi, sono un UOMO non un paiasso nelle so man eh?
Voglio dire.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se chiudi i rubinetti vuol dire che chiudi il conto e ne riapri uno senza la sua firma, ovviamente senza il suo consenso. E questa è una prova da portare ad un giudice. SE e COME spenda lei... è tutto da provare. E i carabinieri non dicono proprio un cazzo. Un mio amico ci si è rovinato, con quella splendida idea.


Purtoppo lei ha le mani in cassa ed io non sono presente tutto il giorno, secondo me , fra gettoni della carambola, gettoni del biliardino e video giochi che non vengono battuti alla cassa, sicuramente qualcosa si frega, vallo a dimostrare cazzo, dovrei stare li 24 ore al giorno, con tutti sti giri di soldi che ci sono.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Purtoppo lei ha le mani in cassa ed io non sono presente tutto il giorno, secondo me , fra gettoni della carambola, gettoni del biliardino e video giochi che non vengono battuti alla cassa, sicuramente qualcosa si frega, vallo a dimostrare cazzo, dovrei stare li 24 ore al giorno, con tutti sti giri di soldi che ci sono.


Un casin.
Ma tuo figlio?
Si capisco che è un casin, non a caso chi ha bar, non vuole dipendenti esterni, perchè poi succede sempre che mancano soldi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so se hanno conto cointestato.
> Ma se lo hanno: apro altro conto e svuoto quell'altro no?
> Problemi zero, mia cara.
> 
> ...


Non sono argomenti che porti davanti a un giudice. Non puoi togliere il sostentamento a tua moglie, come non la puoi cacciare di casa. Fino alla separazione.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un casin.
> Ma tuo figlio?
> Si capisco che è un casin, non a caso chi ha bar, non vuole dipendenti esterni, perchè poi succede sempre che mancano soldi.


 Altro che casino, questo è un manicomio.
Vediamo stasera quando torno a casa che altro mi aspetta, vediamo che mi deve dire. Devo pensare ai figli e basta e come risolvere sta situazione del bar dopo la separazione. Non vorrei che lavorasse al bar, ma purtroppo non ci posso stare nemmeno io li a lavorare, dovrei sacrificare il grande che mi ha già dato disponibilità per la gestione del bar, ma non voglio fargli perdere l'università dato che va bene. Sta stronza ci ha rovinati per bene tutti, per un trentenne di merda senza ne arte ne parte.
Secondo lei ha rovinato solo a me, ma che cazzo significa, automaticamente e una catena ci soffrono pure i figli.
Dovrei trovare qualcuno di fiducia per gestire insieme a me il Bar, ma dove cazzo lo trovo, i miei fratelli gia sono che belli sistemati e poi non conosco nessuno.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono argomenti che porti davanti a un giudice. Non puoi togliere il sostentamento a tua moglie, come non la puoi cacciare di casa. Fino alla separazione.


Si si come mi ha detto l'avvocato, devo aspettare la separazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si si come mi ha detto l'avvocato, devo aspettare la separazione.


In special modo, visto che lei sta diffondendo certe voci su di te. Mi raccomando, sangue freddo. Non riesco a immaginare quanto possa essere difficile, ma ci devi riuscire.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono argomenti che porti davanti a un giudice. Non puoi togliere il sostentamento a tua moglie, come non la puoi cacciare di casa. Fino alla separazione.


Tu dici?
Tu vo vedè cosa io fo?
Tu vo vedè?

E chi glielo toglie?
Un piatto di minestra mica glielo si nega eh?

Io sto solo preservando i miei averi no?

Ho il mio stipendio.
Il mio conto.

La mia casa.

Mica il bar è affar mio no?

Tanto sei dilapida i soldi del bar, in men che non si fica, il bar va in mona.
E chiude.

A quel punto?

Si gratta la figa no?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

non capisco questo genere di rapporti 
dove uno pensa di avere più potere di un'altro
non basterebbe tutelarsi prima?

Cioè secondo me non hanno ragione di vita...
poi bhò


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In special modo, visto che lei sta diffondendo certe voci su di te. Mi raccomando, sangue freddo. Non riesco a immaginare quanto possa essere difficile, ma ci devi riuscire.


Difficile, difficileeeeee, quasi impossibile, qua sto proprio nella merda e non so come uscirne, per sto bar di merda e il mutuo che mi sono accollato sulla busta paga per i prossimi 8 anni, merdaaaaaaaa. Se non fosse per quello da mo che l'avrei presa a calci nel culo, e invece no devo aspettare. Qua le cose si evolvono ora per ora peggio di un cancro. Non lo so devo stare calmo, calmo e dormire un'pò se no schiatto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Difficile, difficileeeeee, quasi impossibile, qua sto proprio nella merda e non so come uscirne, per sto bar di merda e il mutuo che mi sono accollato sulla busta paga per i prossimi 8 anni, merdaaaaaaaa. Se non fosse per quello da mo che l'avrei presa a calci nel culo, e invece no devo aspettare. Qua le cose si evolvono ora per ora peggio di un cancro. Non lo so devo stare calmo, calmo e dormire un'pò se no schiatto.



Il mutuo?

Dio che casin...che casin...

Ma come fa na dona con queste responsabilità...mah...non so che dirti...

Ma lo sai no che la storia tra loro due finirà male no?
Lo sai che appena lei non fa come dice lui, lui la molla no?

Hai provato a sto punto a dire a lui...senti cojon lascia in pace la mia famiglia che qua c'è gente che lavora...

A sto punto bisognerebbe che i tuoi amici andassero a pistarlo...magari fuori dal tuo bar...no?


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Tu vo vedè cosa io fo?
> Tu vo vedè?
> 
> ...


Infatti se il bar fallisse, altro che merda, tutti sotto i ponti ed io con 900€ al mese ed in affitto sai che risate con i figli. Gia oggi i conti non vanno tanto bene, andiamo giusto alla pari e in banca niente di niente, solo i soldi dell'incasso per pagare i fornitori troppe spese e qualcosina per la spesa giornaliera per casa, mi sa che lei ha capito che più di tanto non si puo prendere, vediamo. Ho già chiesto 3000€ di fido in banca naturalmente garante io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Difficile, difficileeeeee, quasi impossibile, qua sto proprio nella merda e non so come uscirne, per sto bar di merda e il mutuo che mi sono accollato sulla busta paga per i prossimi 8 anni, merdaaaaaaaa. Se non fosse per quello da mo che l'avrei presa a calci nel culo, e invece no devo aspettare. Qua le cose si evolvono ora per ora peggio di un cancro. Non lo so devo stare calmo, calmo e dormire un'pò se no schiatto.


Ok. Intanto... fai un salto dal tuo medico. Misuratina di pressione e magari qualcosa che ti aiuti a dormire. Perchè mi stai un po' preoccupando. Devi dormire e mangiare. Almeno un minimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Infatti se il bar fallisse, altro che merda, tutti sotto i ponti ed io con 900€ al mese ed in affitto sai che risate con i figli. Gia oggi i conti non vanno tanto bene, andiamo giusto alla pari e in banca niente di niente, solo i soldi dell'incasso per pagare i fornitori troppe spese e qualcosina per la spesa giornaliera per casa, mi sa che lei ha capito che più di tanto non si puo prendere, vediamo. Ho già chiesto 3000€ di fido in banca naturalmente garante io.


Inoltre il fallimento lo dovrebbe dichiarare tuo figlio, giusto?


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mutuo?
> 
> Dio che casin...che casin...
> 
> ...


Gli è  partita la brocca, ieri sera quando sono tornato al bar l'ho vista al telefono di nuovo col tipo, a prlare, ma se mi aveva detto che non lo voleva più sentire e non sapeva come mollarlo, allora gli prendo il telefono e gli ne dico 4 che ci deve lasciare in pace a me e i miei filgli e che non si deve permettere di nuovo di chiamare casa , poi gli l'ho detto che c'è gente che ha fatto un mutuo di merda e spese per 185.000€ e che qui sta per mandare avanti una famiglia. Lei subito si riprende il telfono e mi dice ma che ti interessano i soldi? I soldiiiiiiiiiii ma che cazzo diciiii , qua mi preoccupo per il futuro dei figli, che se va di merda il bar, nella merda io e  i figli. Ehh che cazzo.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok. Intanto... fai un salto dal tuo medico. Misuratina di pressione e magari qualcosa che ti aiuti a dormire. Perchè mi stai un po' preoccupando. Devi dormire e mangiare. Almeno un minimo.


 cazzo pressione di ieri 95 143, e sonno quasi inesistente , poi mangiare che è? sono calato quasi 5 kg.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> cazzo pressione di ieri 95 143, e sonno quasi inesistente , poi mangiare che è? sono calato quasi 5 kg.


stai prendendo qualcosa per la pressione? Hai detto al tuo medico che stai attraversando un periodo di forte stress?


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

*minias*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non avete leggi diverse in Veneto, sappi che in Italia, senza separazione, non si può fare. O meglio, se si fa si è passibili di denuncia.


570 cp per la precisione...

comunque, vista la situazione di alta tensione nel nucleo familiare,
potrebbe concordare un allontanamento in vista della udienza di separazione
a metà aprile. 
manda una raccomandata e comunica che hai intenzione di procedere alla separazione,
non appena riceve ti trovi un alloggio e ti allontani.

dopodichè staccherei il telefono.
ma davvero.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Inoltre il fallimento lo dovrebbe dichiarare tuo figlio, giusto?


si si, ma speriamo che non si arrivi a tanto. Lei ha lavorato prima come dipendente al bar da 8 anni e adesso e titolare di fatto ma non sulla carta e sa come funziona e si gestisce il tutto, io invece e da 1 anno che ci sto dentro e mi sono addentrato in materia.
Mi sono fidato di lei dato che era mia moglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> si si, ma speriamo che non si arrivi a tanto. Lei ha lavorato prima come dipendente al bar da 8 anni e adesso e titolare di fatto ma non sulla carta e sa come funziona e si gestisce il tutto, io invece e da 1 anno che ci sto dentro e mi sono addentrato in materia.
> *Mi sono fidato di lei dato che era mia moglie*.


è normale. Cerca di essere impermeabile alle stronzate che le vedi fare... e a tutto il resto, avrai modo di pensarci su quando si sarà calmata la buriana. Adesso pensa a mettere in salvo il salvabile.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> 570 cp per la precisione...
> 
> comunque, vista la situazione di alta tensione nel nucleo familiare,
> potrebbe concordare un allontanamento in vista della udienza di separazione
> ...


Ma perchè me ne devo andare via io da casa, che se andasse lei, sto pure in affitto. Che si allontanasse lei e dopo vediamo come si fa a pagare un'altro affitto con tutte le spese. Cavoli suoi. Mi ha detto che si cercherà un monolocale, haahahahh e vissero felici e contenti lei la regina lui il re in un bel castellone con una stanza. ahahahahah.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è normale. Cerca di essere impermeabile alle stronzate che le vedi fare... e a tutto il resto, avrai modo di pensarci su quando si sarà calmata la buriana. Adesso pensa a mettere in salvo il salvabile.


ok, anche perchè la cosa e ancora un po fresca, mi devo parre il culetto, fino all'udienza.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Inoltre il fallimento lo dovrebbe dichiarare tuo figlio, giusto?


Sai oggi è un attimo che siano le banche o i fornitori a farti fallire...non tu che dichiari...fallimento...
Quanti in difficoltà sono andati a chiedere aiuto alle banche
e le banche hanno detto ah questo è in difficoltà, portiamo immantinente i libri contabili davanti al giudice...


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma perchè me ne devo andare via io da casa, che se andasse lei, sto pure in affitto. Che si allontanasse lei e dopo vediamo come si fa a pagare un'altro affitto con tutte le spese. Cavoli suoi. Mi ha detto che si cercherà un monolocale, haahahahh e vissero felici e contenti lei la regina lui il re in un bel castellone con una stanza. ahahahahah.


eeeehhh caro bello mio 



perchè in Italia vige un principio semplice in questi casi:
chi ne ha ne mette.
tu ha il tuo lavoro, piccolo ma retribuito.
tuo figlio ha il suo lavoro, non è in perdita.
tua moglie non ha un lavoro, ma semplicemente aiuta il figlio al bar.
Ergo non è dipendente. 
la conseguenza è che tu, o addirittura tuo figlio (se maggiorenne)
, potreste essere tenuti a passarle il mantenimento.

vuole andare via di casa ? Perfetto...ma è un desiderio tuo o un dato di fatto?
Come vedi, non va via perchè non le conviene, non è mica scema e si è consultata.
sta aspettando che lo faccia tu, puoi farlo se comunichi e/o concordi con lei l'uscita.

sei a un bivio drammatico della tua vita.
fatti fare un po' di certificati medici, alta pressione ecc., e fatti prescrivere
gocce per dormire. i documenti ti serviranno a breve.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> eeeehhh caro bello mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, io voglio che vada via e lo abbiamo anche scritto nella separazione , che massimo a giugno deve sgommare da casa ed io ho la facoltà di farla sgommare anche prima. Basta che arrivi sto santo giorno.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> No, io voglio che vada via e lo abbiamo anche scritto nella separazione , che massimo a giugno deve sgommare da casa ed io ho la facoltà di farla sgommare anche prima. Basta che arrivi sto santo giorno.


Ah ho capito.
Allora si se vuoi liberarti di lei.
Ti puoi separare.
Che allora sei svincolato dall'obbligo di convivere.
Ma ricordati che fino al divorzio la via è lunga, e finchè non hai il divorzio in mano, siete ancora legati in matrimonio.

Ho capito tu ti eri fidato perchè lei era tua moglie.

Ma mi hai fatto venire in mente un caso.
Dov'è qua Ultimo Sangre eh'

Sangre ti ricordi per caso di quel localaccio di anni fa che fu aperto in polesine e che le mogli inferocite fecero chiudere?
Il fenomeno riguardava mariti che in questo locale dilapidavano lo stipendio in donnine compiacenti.
Le mogli si sono radunate in associazione e hanno fatto un casino del demonio.
Il giudice ha disposto la chiusura del locale, perchè troppe famiglie finivano nel lastrico per colpa di mariti che avevano perso la testa per le donnine.

Altro che tu sei mio marito e io ti devo mantenere.
Con il casso.


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> No, io voglio che vada via e lo abbiamo anche scritto nella separazione , che massimo a giugno deve sgommare da casa ed io ho la facoltà di farla sgommare anche prima. Basta che arrivi sto santo giorno.


il giorno non può arrivare tra 5 minuti....ho capito che avete una sola casa
ed è contesa.

se tu continui a parlarci, aggravi solo la situazione e in queste situazioni
è molto ma molto facile passare dalla parte della ragione a quella del torto.

come minimo ti fa passare da pazzo, stai attento.
sulla faccenda della storia con l'amante, direi che te ne puoi disinteressare
che vadano avanti o meno non ti cambia nulla, è persa come moglie
scusa la brutalità ...


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> il giorno non può arrivare tra 5 minuti....ho capito che avete una sola casa
> ed è contesa.
> 
> se tu continui a parlarci, aggravi solo la situazione e in queste situazioni
> ...


La casa non è nemmeno di proprietà ma in affitto.

Hai ragione meglio parlare il meno possibile, infatti gli ultimi giorni che sono stato fuori, un po a correre, un po per negozi, un pò con mio figlio e meno contatto con lei le cose si stavano mettendo per il meglio, meno stress.
Si per quanto riguarda la mogli non sei brutale, ma la pura verità.

Vediamo stasera che cavolo vuole dirmi, io non voglio sentire più niente....


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> il giorno non può arrivare tra 5 minuti....ho capito che avete una sola casa
> ed è contesa.
> 
> se tu continui a parlarci, aggravi solo la situazione e in queste situazioni
> ...


quoti
infatti la mia domanda di prima era riferita a questo...
Meno si parla e meglio è a questo punto...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> La casa non è nemmeno di proprietà ma in affitto.
> 
> Hai ragione meglio parlare il meno possibile, infatti gli ultimi giorni che sono stato fuori, un po a correre, un po per negozi, un pò con mio figlio e meno contatto con lei le cose si stavano mettendo per il meglio, meno stress.
> Si per quanto riguarda la mogli non sei brutale, ma la pura verità.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> La casa non è nemmeno di proprietà ma in affitto.
> 
> Hai ragione meglio parlare il meno possibile, infatti gli ultimi giorni che sono stato fuori, un po a correre, un po per negozi, un pò con mio figlio e meno contatto con lei le cose si stavano mettendo per il meglio, meno stress.
> Si per quanto riguarda la mogli non sei brutale, ma la pura verità.
> ...


ma io non la filerei manco di striscio. Che ti scriva, se ti deve comunicare qualcosa. Almeno non ti si alza la pressione.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma io non la filerei manco di striscio*. Che ti scriva, se ti deve comunicare qualcosa. Almeno non ti si alza la pressione.


Cazzo veramente.
Non ne posso più di sta storia, basta, voglio vivereeeeeeeee, troppi intrighi, intrecci, menzogne, sottorifugi, ma che stiamo a scherzare, rivoglio la mia vitaaaa!!! Mi sento maleeeee, sto di merda, mi gira la capoccia, sto senza forze e senza voglia di fare niente. Mi vorrei svegliare domani e pensare che questo è stato solamente un incubo. 

Non voglio più nienteeee.....sto piangendoooo, cazzooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo veramente.
> Non ne posso più di sta storia, basta, voglio vivereeeeeeeee, troppi intrighi, intrecci, menzogne, sottorifugi, ma che stiamo a scherzare, rivoglio la mia vitaaaa!!! Mi sento maleeeee, sto di merda, mi gira la capoccia, sto senza forze e senza voglia di fare niente. Mi vorrei svegliare domani e pensare che questo è stato solamente un incubo.
> 
> Non voglio più nienteeee.....sto piangendoooo, cazzooooooooooooooo!!!!!


Smettila
tanto sai che non sarà domani
tirati su e vai aavanti


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo veramente.
> Non ne posso più di sta storia, basta, voglio vivereeeeeeeee, troppi intrighi, intrecci, menzogne, sottorifugi, ma che stiamo a scherzare, rivoglio la mia vitaaaa!!! Mi sento maleeeee, sto di merda, mi gira la capoccia, sto senza forze e senza voglia di fare niente. Mi vorrei svegliare domani e pensare che questo è stato solamente un incubo.
> 
> Non voglio più nienteeee.....sto piangendoooo, cazzooooooooooooooo!!!!!


dai su.
Forza.
passerà. Un abbraccio.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai su.
> Forza.
> passerà. Un abbraccio.


Grazie a tutti voi e scusate lo sfogo, lo so che domani sarà un'altro giorno e questo non è un sogno, e la dura e cruda realtà.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito.
> Allora si se vuoi liberarti di lei.
> Ti puoi separare.
> Che allora sei svincolato dall'obbligo di convivere.
> ...


 Che significa che io non posso fare i cazzi miei e quello che abbiamo fatto scrivere dall'avvocato per la separazione consensualeche il giudice deve omologare non vale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Che significa che io non posso fare i cazzi miei e quello che abbiamo fatto scrivere dall'avvocato per la separazione consensualeche il giudice deve omologare non vale?


Ehm... il Conte ha una certa avversità alle separazioni e la mette sul tragico. Certo che vale... ma come ti avrà spiegato l'avvocato fino alla sentenza di divorzio siete comunque sposati. Però, appunto, non avete più certi obblighi.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Che significa che io non posso fare i cazzi miei e quello che abbiamo fatto scrivere dall'avvocato per la separazione consensualeche il giudice deve omologare non vale?


Vale.
Ma informati bene.
Troppa gente crede che con la consensuale tutto sia a posto.
A me sembra che poi ci siano tutte delle regole da seguire per i figli.
Ad esempio cautela il tuo tfr.
Potresti confrontarti con persone che ci sono passate.

Leggi bene cosa il giudice omologa.
Omologa che voi per divergenze varie non potete più vivere sotto lo stesso tetto more uxorio.
Ma rimanete legati in matrimonio.

Per me qua dentro si fa sempre troppo facile e presto dire: separati.

Cioè fai davvero in modo che poi lei non possa vantare diritti su qualcosa. Ok?

Quanti padri, quanti padri papino, sono vittime di adulterio, e devono LORO lasciare la casa dove vivono.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm... il Conte ha una certa avversità alle separazioni e la mette sul tragico. Certo che vale... ma come ti avrà spiegato l'avvocato fino alla sentenza di divorzio siete comunque sposati. Però, appunto, non avete più certi obblighi.


Non è avversità.
E' che mi sono reso conto.
Che per certe questioni non risolvono un cazzo.
E tu lo sai meglio di me.

Se così non fosse: TU
avresti già mandato tuo marito a stendere.

E convincimi del contrario se ci riesci.

Sai sono il primo a starci male della mia ingenuità.
Ma dato che ci sono arrivato vicino anni fa, ho capito benissimo che qui dentro si parla tanto

senza nessuna cognizione di causa.

Tutti esperti così eh?

Ma de aria fritta!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vale.
> Ma informati bene.
> Troppa gente crede che con la consensuale tutto sia a posto.
> A me sembra che poi ci siano tutte delle regole da seguire per i figli.
> ...


aspetta Conte: con la separazione in atto, lui non ha obblighi a pagare per i debiti di lei, ad esempio. Cosa che, dato il caso, ha la sua importanza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è avversità.
> E' che mi sono reso conto.
> Che per certe questioni non risolvono un cazzo.
> E tu lo sai meglio di me.
> ...


Verissimo. Ma tra me e mio marito c'è estremo rispetto reciproco e abbiamo ancora una serie di progetti in comune per i quali lavoriamo fianco a fianco. Ma quando manca il rispetto... Conte... non c'è contratto o giuramento che tenga, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspetta Conte: con la separazione in atto, lui non ha obblighi a pagare per i debiti di lei, ad esempio. Cosa che, dato il caso, ha la sua importanza.


Bisogna vedere come sono messe le faccendine.
Che collega di mia moglie ha trattenuta in busta paga.
Perchè STATO creditore di suo ex marito.

At capì?

Bisogna vedere bene la situazione patrimoniale.
Di chi è l'attività e bla bli bla bla.

Esempio.
Se io caccio fora ventimila euro e compero un auto, ma la intesto a mia moglie.
L'auto è di mia moglie.

Centra un casso che io ho pagato quell'auto.

at capì?

I danni saltano fuori perchè MAI uno pensa di doversi cautelare dal coniuge eh?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Verissimo. Ma tra me e mio marito c'è estremo rispetto reciproco e abbiamo ancora una serie di progetti in comune per i quali lavoriamo fianco a fianco. Ma quando manca il rispetto... Conte... non c'è contratto o giuramento che tenga, secondo me.


Ecco appunto.
Progetti in comune
Rispetto reciproco
Interessi di entrambi da salvaguardare

Tutte cose pratiche
che nulla hanno a che vedere con l'ammmmorrreeee

con ah senza di te non vivo

ah adesso la paghi cara e ti caccio fora de casa ecc..ecc..ecc....

Un conto è andarsene e prendere le distanze da una situazione che ci danneggia.
Un conto è abbandonare la barca.
Un conto è cacciare fora dalle balle un ospite ( coniuge) che ci è diventato indigesto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere come sono messe le faccendine.
> Che collega di mia moglie ha trattenuta in busta paga.
> Perchè STATO creditore di suo ex marito.
> 
> ...


eh lo so. Il problema sta nel fatto che la moglie qui ha l'accesso alla cassa... del bar di cui appare co-titolare con il figlio... e ha un avvoltoio da nutrire. E l'avvoltoio non vuol mica fare fatica...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Progetti in comune
> Rispetto reciproco
> Interessi di entrambi da salvaguardare
> ...


Sicuramente la separazione è una cosa da valutare bene. Però purtroppo... a volte è l'unica cosa che si può fare. Papino... mi pare che ne abbia passate tante, troppe.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Io nella separazione ho fatto anche mettere nulla a pretendere l'uno dall'altra. E per il bar non si può fare niente perché il proprietario é mio figlio. E lei non può toccarlo per niente decide lui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Io nella separazione ho fatto anche mettere nulla a pretendere l'uno dall'altra. E per il bar non si può fare niente perché il proprietario é mio figlio. E lei non può toccarlo per niente decide lui.


ma scusa... lei è ancora dipendente? o gestore?


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

E' una fortuna che il bar non sia di tua moglie.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vale.
> Ma informati bene.
> Troppa gente crede che con la consensuale tutto sia a posto.
> A me sembra che poi ci siano tutte delle regole da seguire per i figli.
> ...



Tutte le condizioni stabilite in fase di separazione consensuale possono essere ridiscusse, variate, migliorate o peggiorate a seconda della circostanze, mentre in fase di divorzio le cose possono diventare definitive e spesso alcuni scelgono di LIQUIDARE definitivamente il coniuge più debole, ma nel caso di papino, non mi sembra vi siano le circostanze per preoccuparsi molto, lui è lavoratore dipendente e non ha, purtroppo per lui, un reddito elevato, inoltre la moglie sembra intenzionata ad andarsene lei da casa. Mi sembra tutto abbastanza tranquillo, proprio perchè l'attività del bar è fortunatamente intestata al figlio, ed il figlio 'tifa' per il padre 'adottivo'.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tutte le condizioni stabilite in fase di separazione consensuale possono essere ridiscusse, variate, migliorate o peggiorate a seconda della circostanze, mentre in fase di divorzio le cose possono diventare definitive e spesso alcuni scelgono di LIQUIDARE definitivamente il coniuge più debole, ma nel caso di papino, non mi sembra vi siano le circostanze per preoccuparsi molto, lui è lavoratore dipendente e non ha, purtroppo per lui, un reddito elevato, inoltre la moglie sembra intenzionata ad andarsene lei da casa. Mi sembra tutto abbastanza tranquillo, proprio perchè l'attività del bar è fortunatamente intestata al figlio, ed il figlio 'tifa' per il padre 'adottivo'.


Perchè dici padre adottivo?
Ecco bon dici cose sagge

Ma per come sono fatto io 
ho avversione per le persone che parlano di cose che non conoscono come consumatori diretti.

Cioè io vorrei che ci fossero i separati di qui dentro che dicono, ehi amico, a me è andata così, ehi amico sai pensavo che fosse in un modo e invece guarda qua quel che mi è capitato no?

Proprio detesto in mille modi le persone che danno ricette di vita
che poi non adottano per loro stesse.

Allora se il bar è del figlio, che sia il figlio a monitorare il bar no?

Ma c'è un ma...
La dipendenza affettiva ed emotiva dalla madre no?

Se lei sa come intortarlo...lui è fritto no?


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Papino tu l'avvocato già ce l'hai. Vai e fatti dire cosa devi fare. Ci vuole una raccomandata e soprattutto dopo questa NON dovete vivere insieme. Anche una separazione con sentenza decade automaticamente se si vive insieme e non richiede neppure una comunicazione al tribunale. Se tu vuoi la separazione devi attuarla nei fatti. Tu sembri davvero il papino di questa moglie-bambina, anzi sembri una mamma senza polso in balia di un'adolescente. Devi avere chiare quattro cose da fare e da dire.



Brunetta, ne sei sicura?

Non mi risulta che decada la separazione solo per la convivenza, sai quante coppie separata NON possono permettersi due case?

Decade se tutto torna come prima, se ci vai a letto insieme, se uno dei due lo dichiara, non per la convivenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dici padre adottivo?
> Ecco bon dici cose sagge
> 
> Ma per come sono fatto io
> ...


Il primo figlio papino lo ha adottato, è figlio naturale della moglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Brunetta, ne sei sicura?
> 
> *Non mi risulta che decada la separazione solo per la convivenza*, sai quante coppie separata NON possono permettersi due case?
> 
> Decade se tutto torna come prima, se ci vai a letto insieme, se uno dei due lo dichiara, non per la convivenza.


anche a me suona strano. Ci sono tanti separati in casa per motivi economici.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Brunetta, ne sei sicura?
> 
> Non mi risulta che decada la separazione solo per la convivenza, sai quante coppie separata NON possono permettersi due case?
> 
> Decade se tutto torna come prima, se ci vai a letto insieme, se uno dei due lo dichiara, non per la convivenza.


Io so che bisogna andare in tribunale per farla decadere.
So che se uno abbandona il tetto coniugale entra nel regime della separazione di fatto...

Ma porco can qua nel forum non ci sono avvocati?

Solo quelli delle cause perse qua rento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io so che bisogna andare in tribunale per farla decadere.
> So che se uno abbandona il tetto coniugale entra nel regime della separazione di fatto...
> 
> Ma porco can qua nel forum non ci sono avvocati?
> ...


mi risulta che ce ne siano. Ci sono anche persone che sono attualmente in causa. Per fare decadere la separazione si dovrebbe fare una dichiarazione congiunta, se non ricordo male.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche a me suona strano. Ci sono tanti separati in casa per motivi economici.


Ma anche no sai?
Cioè ci sono quelli che semplicemente perchè vanno d'accordo e sono riusciti a ritagliarsi gli spazi no?
Esempio una coppia di mia conoscenza: lui si è ricavato i suoi spazi al piano sotto, lei a quello sopra eh?

Nel mio caso era semplicemente na rivalsa.

E la molla che mi ha fatto desistere è stata una frase di mia moglie.

Senti, ma tu vuoi fare sta roba per te, o per la gente?
Se è per la gente lascia perdere che a te da quando ti conosco dell'opinione altrui non te ne è mai importato un fico secco.

Poi ci siamo accorti di essere vissuti molto da separati in casa.
E abituati in un certo modo, cambiare abitudini costa fatica e rotture di balle.

Ma se mia moglie mi danneggia.
Vedi quel che capita.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dici padre adottivo?
> 
> Padre adottivo perchè lo ha scritto Papino che è figlio solo della moglie, e che lo ha lasciato alla nonna per circa 3 anni quando era piccolo.
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Padre adottivo perchè lo ha scritto Papino che è figlio solo della moglie, e che lo ha lasciato alla nonna per circa 3 anni quando era piccolo.
> 
> 
> Inoltre è proprio il figlio, titolare del bar, a consigliare a Papino di NON riprendersi la moglie perchè SA che la madre non cambia, non migliora, può solo deludere ancora il marito.
> ...


Ah ecco queste sono le cose che servono ora a papino.
Cavoli.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Papino non ha soldi, non può fare paragoni con questi casi.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Papino non ha soldi, non può fare paragoni con questi casi.


E allora come fa?
Anche la consensuale costa porca miseria.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Brunetta, ne sei sicura?
> 
> Non mi risulta che decada la separazione solo per la convivenza, sai quante coppie separata NON possono permettersi due case?
> 
> Decade se tutto torna come prima, se ci vai a letto insieme, se uno dei due lo dichiara, non per la convivenza.


Cosa prova che non si va a letto insieme? L'ha detto a me il giudice nell'incontro di separazione: non è necessaria nessuna formalità per ripristinare il matrimonio, è sufficiente tornare a vivere insieme. Cosa si fa  a letto non riguarda la legge.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche a me suona strano. Ci sono tanti separati in casa per motivi economici.


I "separati in casa" è un modo di dire. E' il risultato di un accordo informale tra le parti, come una coppia aperta che non ha alcun riconoscimento legale. Con chi va a letto la gente non interessa la legge. La separazione comporta necessariamente un altro domicilio. Restando in casa restano tutti gli obblighi reciproci di legge.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I "separati in casa" è un modo di dire. E' il risultato di un accordo informale tra le parti, come una coppia aperta che non ha alcun riconoscimento legale. Con chi va a letto la gente non interessa la legge. La separazione comporta necessariamente un altro domicilio. Restando in casa restano tutti gli obblighi reciproci di legge.



A me non risulta Brunetta, io mi sono separata da poco, consensuale in tribunale già fatta, mi sono informata, e lui può restare fino a quando non trova casa, e la separazione è valida. Forse hanno cambiato le regole causa crisi? Non so rispondere, so però che NON è obbligato ad andarsene.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa prova che non si va a letto insieme? L'ha detto a me il giudice nell'incontro di separazione: non è necessaria nessuna formalità per ripristinare il matrimonio, è sufficiente tornare a vivere insieme. Cosa si fa  a letto non riguarda la legge.


mi spiace...
a me risulta che bisogna annullare quella cosa lì...
perchè lo stato in cui sei separata o coniugata con...influisce in certi versanti che so banche e company...
So che è reversibile no?
Si straccia appunto una cosa firmata davanti a un tribunale.

Ma mai sentito dire che non serva nessuna formalità per annullare un atto firmato in tribunale.

E nel qual caso io andrei ad accertarmi.

Perchè esiste un documento firmato che attesta che io e pinco palla siamo separati.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I "separati in casa" è un modo di dire. E' il risultato di un accordo informale tra le parti, come una coppia aperta che non ha alcun riconoscimento legale. Con chi va a letto la gente non interessa la legge. La separazione comporta necessariamente un altro domicilio. Restando in casa restano tutti gli obblighi reciproci di legge.


no.
Esistono coppie così.
E che non sia un modo di dire lo dimostra il fatto che poi questo tipo di coppie intrecciano altre relazioni amorose.
Scusami eh, ma se io ho una relazione con na sposata è na roba, con una separata un'altra eh? Voglio dire...

Tanto è vero che è successo più di una volta il 48 perchè lui dice di essere separato in casa e poi sta qua si trova na moglie inferocita alle calcagna.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A me non risulta Brunetta, io mi sono separata da poco, consensuale in tribunale già fatta, mi sono informata, e lui può restare fino a quando non trova casa, e la separazione è valida. Forse hanno cambiato le regole causa crisi? Non so rispondere, so però che NON è obbligato ad andarsene.


Se nell'accordo è chiaro che mantiene il domicilio e che fa parte degli accordi (con casa di ampiezza che lo consente) si può perché è negli accordi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> mi spiace...
> a me risulta che bisogna annullare quella cosa lì...
> perchè lo stato in cui sei separata o coniugata con...influisce in certi versanti che so banche e company...
> So che è reversibile no?
> ...


Girerò questo post al giudice che me l'ha detto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> no.
> Esistono coppie così.
> E che non sia un modo di dire lo dimostra il fatto che poi questo tipo di coppie intrecciano altre relazioni amorose.
> Scusami eh, ma se io ho una relazione con na sposata è na roba, con una separata un'altra eh? Voglio dire...
> ...


Appunto.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora come fa?
> Anche la consensuale costa porca miseria.



Lui purtroppo ha preso l'avvocato, io no, ed ho speso 37 euro di marche da bollo, oltre a due viaggi in tribunale.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se nell'accordo è chiaro che mantiene il domicilio e che fa parte degli accordi (con casa di ampiezza che lo consente) si può perché è negli accordi.



No, non è negli accordi, nella separazione aveva un tot di mesi per portarsi via le sue cose, ma era a suo beneficio, se poi lui non trova casa, perchè costano troppo e non può permetterselo, o perchè neppure gliele affittano perchè non può dimostrare di avere un reddito, nessuno ti impone di buttarlo in mezzo alla strada e resti separata legalmente, ovvio, la separazione legale a cui non segue il divorzio per Legge non esiste, hai addirittura diritto alla reversibilità se non divorzi. Insomma, è un casino.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Girerò questo post al giudice che me l'ha detto.


Si ma per correttezza dovresti dirmi il nome del giudice.
So che ste cose comunque ti piacciono.


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa prova che non si va a letto insieme? L'ha detto a me il giudice nell'incontro di separazione: non è necessaria nessuna formalità per ripristinare il matrimonio, è sufficiente tornare a vivere insieme. Cosa si fa  a letto non riguarda la legge.


esatto. la riconciliazione annulla gli effetti della separazione.
se riprende la convivenza non è poi possibile divorziare.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, non è negli accordi, nella separazione aveva un tot di mesi per portarsi via le sue cose, ma era a suo beneficio, se poi lui non trova casa, perchè costano troppo e non può permetterselo, o perchè neppure gliele affittano perchè non può dimostrare di avere un reddito, nessuno ti impone di buttarlo in mezzo alla strada e resti separata legalmente, ovvio, la separazione legale a cui non segue il divorzio per Legge non esiste, hai addirittura diritto alla reversibilità se non divorzi. Insomma, è un casino.


Se tu volessi mandarlo via, ora, e lui non volesse potrebbe portare come testimonianza della riappacificazione il fatto che è rimasto a casa e costringerti  a rivedere gli accordi sottoscritti. A me è stato detto chiaro. Non mi interessava perché me ne guardavo bene.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

E' possibile, conoscendolo NON lo farebbe mai, neppure sotto tortura. E' stato un bastardodentro per il tradimento, per il resto è una persona onestissima.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma per correttezza dovresti dirmi il nome del giudice.
> So che ste cose comunque ti piacciono.


Visto 5 minuti. Dovrei vedere la sentenza, non so dov'è. Ma non credo che ti riguardi. Io sono separata e so come è andata e tu no. Non vuoi credermi e chi se ne frega, tanto non ti separi. Non ho capito cosa sai che mi piace.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' possibile, conoscendolo NON lo farebbe mai, neppure sotto tortura. E' stato un bastardodentro per il tradimento, per il resto è una persona onestissima.


Sono discorsi ipotetici. Io non ho cambiato la serratura. Potrebbe entrare di notte e strozzarmi :carneval:ma non lo fa.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Infatti, resta sempre il padre delle mie figlie.


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono discorsi ipotetici. Io non ho cambiato la serratura. Potrebbe entrare di notte e strozzarmi :carneval:ma non lo fa.


non puoi cambiarla la serratura....se è proprietario o ancora semplice possessore
...ti fa l'azione di reintegra.
se invece ti strozza, finisce in corte d'assise.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Se è separata legalmente può cambiarla, la casa anche fosse del marito è stata assegnata a lei, quindi possono esserci mille motivi per cambiare una serratura, e lui non ha diritto di entrare in casa senza il permesso se se ne è andato ed ha pure cambiato residenza.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non puoi cambiarla la serratura....se è proprietario o ancora semplice possessore
> ...ti fa l'azione di reintegra.
> se invece ti strozza, finisce in corte d'assise.


Non è proprietario. Non sa che non l'ho cambiata


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se è separata legalmente può cambiarla, la casa anche fosse del marito è stata assegnata a lei, quindi possono esserci mille motivi per cambiare una serratura, e lui non ha diritto di entrare in casa senza il permesso se se ne è andato ed ha pure cambiato residenza.


Certo! :up:


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Papino non ha soldi, non può fare paragoni con questi casi.


Si si ho solo la rimanenza del stipendio 900€ più l'entrata del bar di quel che ne  rimane per tutta la famiglia.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora come fa?
> Anche la consensuale costa porca miseria.


Si si 2000€ gli ho detto all'avvocato che gli avrei pagato un pò alla volta.


----------



## papino (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perchè dici padre adottivo?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto 5 minuti. Dovrei vedere la sentenza, non so dov'è. Ma non credo che ti riguardi. Io sono separata e so come è andata e tu no. Non vuoi credermi e chi se ne frega, tanto non ti separi. Non ho capito cosa sai che mi piace.


Prendere miei post
e portarli altrove no?

Poi ogni separazione è un paio di maniche differente.
Diverse la situazioni
Diverse le dinamiche
diversi soprattutto i patrimoni da spartire eh?

C'è chi non ha figli.
C'è chi ha i figli grandi
C'è chi si separa a 30 anni e chi a 60

Chi sta dirte che non mi separo?
Mai dire mai no?
Mai dire mai al contepinceton no?

Certo che secondo me la separazione ti ha fatto molto male a te.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non puoi cambiarla la serratura....se è proprietario o ancora semplice possessore
> ...ti fa l'azione di reintegra.
> se invece ti strozza, finisce in corte d'assise.


Ma magari non gliene può fregare meno della ex moglie
perchè ha coronato il suo sogno d'amore con un'altra donna no?


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

A volte sono solo 'sogni d'illusione'. Non mi sembra proprio che Brunetta stia poco bene, adesso, potresti soffrire più tu per non aver affrontato i problemi, o per la nostalgia del tuo mancato amore, come fai a saperloo?

Ognuno di noi gestisce gioie e dolori come può.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A volte sono solo 'sogni d'illusione'. Non mi sembra proprio che Brunetta stia poco bene, adesso, potresti soffrire più tu per non aver affrontato i problemi, o per la nostalgia del tuo mancato amore, come fai a saperloo?
> 
> Ognuno di noi gestisce gioie e dolori come può.


Vero ognuno di noi gestisce gioie e dolori fatiche e speranze come può.
Ecco perchè nessuno ha il diritto di insegnare la vita agli altri. No?:smile:


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero ognuno di noi gestisce gioie e dolori fatiche e speranze come può.
> Ecco perchè nessuno ha il diritto di insegnare la vita agli altri. No?:smile:



Ognuno scrive quello che pensa, poi sta agli altri trarre le considerazioni. Non mi sembra che Brunetta o altri IMPONGANO niente, siamo e restiamo anonimi pensatori.


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è proprietario. Non sa che non l'ho cambiata


non possiede più nulla lì dentro?
neppure libri o vestiti ?
ha perso il possesso ?


la mia situazione è diversa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Prendere miei post
> e portarli altrove no?
> 
> Poi ogni separazione è un paio di maniche differente.
> ...


Dove dovrei portare i tuoi post?! A Zelig:mexican:? Guarda ti ho risposto più volte per educazione. E' meglio che smetto. Potrei non essere educata.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non possiede più nulla lì dentro?
> neppure libri o vestiti ?
> ha perso il possesso ?
> 
> ...


Nulla. La casa è mia.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ognuno scrive quello che pensa, poi sta agli altri trarre le considerazioni. Non mi sembra che Brunetta o altri IMPONGANO niente, siamo e restiamo anonimi pensatori.


Ma che me frega de Brunetta
io ho quotato una tua espressione molto bella.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove dovrei portare i tuoi post?! A Zelig:mexican:? Guarda ti ho risposto più volte per educazione. E' meglio che smetto. Potrei non essere educata.


Fai come ritieni opportuno.
Sai che non mi cucchi.
No?
Tu pensi di essere educata.
E questo ti fa sentire in diritto di educare gli altri.
Ma qui non siamo in classe.
Siamo tra adulti
con mille vite diverse dalla tua.

E le persone non amano i regimi di pensiero.

Ti conviene starmi lontano comunque.

" Io mi chiedo chi ci sta dietro questo nick"
Secondo me c''è una tredicenne....

" Ahi ahi ahi...mi è semblato di sentile un gatto"....

Ma non c'è più trippa per gatti...

At salut.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nulla. La casa è mia.


Ecco pensa solo se la casa fosse sua.
E se la casa fosse stata quella dei suoi genitori.
E tu lo avessi buttato fuori da lì.

Pensa come poteva mettersi.

Pensa che lui avesse almeno cento volte i tuoi averi.

Pensa a lui che potesse permettersi gli avvocati di grido.

Pensa quel che vuoi...

Ma il mondo è vario
e spesso ingiusto.


----------



## papino (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il mondo è vario
> e spesso ingiusto.


Molto ma molto ingiusto,  io mi devo subire sta buona donna sulle palle,  fino all'udienza.  Poi non so come andrà a finire con il bar,  che dilemma, vedremo poi, è dura  da decidere. Il problema che io non posso lavorare al bar se no sarebbe la svolta.


----------



## Daniele (23 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Molto ma molto ingiusto,  io mi devo subire sta buona donna sulle palle,  fino all'udienza.  Poi non so come andrà a finire con il bar,  che dilemma, vedremo poi, è dura  da decidere. Il problema che io non posso lavorare al bar se no sarebbe la svolta.


Papino, mi sa che tuo figlio ha necessità di cacciare sua madre dal posto di gestore in quanto dilapida i guadagni scopeggiando il 30 enne e che per un poco ci vada lui. Quando tua moglie si sarà ripresa (sperando che voi non kla riprenderete)può riavere il suo posto (saggiamente).


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Riflettevo che l'unica cosa davvero importante da considerare con l'avvocato è la posizione lavorativa di tua moglie nel bar.


----------



## papino (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettevo che l'unica cosa davvero importante da considerare con l'avvocato è la posizione lavorativa di tua moglie nel bar.


Infatti mi ha detto l'avvocato che dopo l'udienza per la separazione,  avremmo pensato anche al bar e su come gestire la sua posizione.  Ahhhh,  sapete cosa mi ha detto ieri la SIGNORA?  Se gli davo 1100€ al mese se ne andava,  cazzo, mica è scema 1000 europei al mese senza lavorare,  che pacchia, scopa, magna, si diverte alla faccia mia, dopo che mi ha pure tradito. Già con i conti al bar stiamo stretti stretti e lei voleva pure i soldi. Cazzooooo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Infatti mi ha detto l'avvocato che dopo l'udienza per la separazione,  avremmo pensato anche al bar e su come gestire la sua posizione.  Ahhhh,  sapete cosa mi ha detto ieri la SIGNORA?  Se gli davo 1100€ al mese se ne andava,  cazzo, mica è scema 1000 europei al mese senza lavorare,  che pacchia, scopa, magna, si diverte alla faccia mia, dopo che mi ha pure tradito. Già con i conti al bar stiamo stretti stretti e lei voleva pure i soldi. Cazzooooo.


Nel senso che anche i parenti dovrebbero essere messi in regola e lei potrebbe chiedere arretrati. Informati.


----------



## papino (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che anche i parenti dovrebbero essere messi in regola e lei potrebbe chiedere arretrati. Informati.


Lei risulta al bar come collaboratrice senza stipendio sulla carta, dato che il bar e di nostro figlio,  gli si pagano solamente i contributi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Lei risulta al bar come collaboratrice senza stipendio sulla carta, dato che il bar e di nostro figlio,  gli si pagano solamente i contributi.


Se ti sei già informato O.K.. Io non ne so granché, è solo per esperienze altrui.


----------



## devastata (23 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Lei risulta al bar come collaboratrice senza stipendio sulla carta, dato che il bar e di nostro figlio,  gli si pagano solamente i contributi.



Stai attento a divulgare la cosa, potrebbe rivendicare tutti gli stipendi a SUO figlio.


----------



## papino (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Stai attento a divulgare la cosa, potrebbe rivendicare tutti gli stipendi a SUO figlio.


Cavolo,  ci mancherebbe solo quello,  a pretendere gli stipendi arretrati al figlio,  vi immaginate che schifooooooooooo. Ma poi l'abbiamo fatto per far si che lei potesse lavorare e gestire il tutto senza che il figlio ci fosse,  dato che sta all'università,  e perciò non percepisce stipendio, anche perché il bar é nostro.


----------



## Daniele (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Stai attento a divulgare la cosa, potrebbe rivendicare tutti gli stipendi a SUO figlio.


Spero che non ci sia madre che possa fare questo al figlio!


----------



## papino (24 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> Spero che non ci sia madre che possa fare questo al figlio!


Speriamo,  che qui la situazione è molto delicata.  Questa sbarella,  come ieri mattina, da premettere che ho ricevuto varie telefonate in mattinata, e lei sentiva che dovevo uscire,  allora alle 09.00 le dico che devo uscire e lei mi dice che anche lei deve andare in un negozio a portare il proprio cellulare dato che si è  rotto (evvvaiiii) io le rispondo guardando l'orologio a che ora gli servisse la macchina, all'improvviso in un momento di pura follia,  mi dice che non vuole la carità di nessuno e che la macchina me la posso metterla nel sedere,  che non le serviva,  e che posso andare a quel paese e inizia a sbraitare. Che cavolo le ho detto?  Non si può,  me ne sono andato e tornato verso le 12.30 prima che uscisse mio figlio da scuola. Cazzooooo e poi le ho detto che mi da fastidio che il tipo chiami al bar,  lei aveva detto 2 giorni fa, ok non lo faccio chiamare, e invece di nuovo al telefono del bar, rispetto zero,  quando chiama me ne sto la a parlarle a voce alta e così a lui da fa fastidio che sto li vicino a lei. Voglio rispetto,  e basta che facciamo come cazzo dice lei,  finito il maritino che acconsente  tutto. Oggi invece finisco di lavorare alle 17.00 lei chiama 6 volte,  io rispondo può darsi che è successo qualcosa,  e lei mi fà: ti vengo a prendere e?  Ma che cazzo significa? Io rispondo:io e te non stiamo piú insieme,  non mi serve niente da te,  non mi serve la tua carità,  e non mi chiamare.  Attacco. Che cavolo vuole?


----------



## Gian (24 Marzo 2013)

se tu continui a trattare con lei, ti farà sempre del male.
Ti avevamo detto di lasciarla perdere per un bel po' ..


----------



## papino (25 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> se tu continui a trattare con lei, ti farà sempre del male.
> Ti avevamo detto di lasciarla perdere per un bel po' ..


Ok,  ok,  sto cercando di lasciarla perdere ed avere meno contatti con lei,  infatti ieri dopo che sono tornato dal lavoro sono andato al bar e poi subito a casa per stare con mio figlio,  siamo andati a mangiare una pizza insieme e poi sono stato a casa con lui a giocare,  dopodiché sono tornato al bar verso mezzanotte per stare il meno possibile con lei fino alla chiusura,  pure ieri purtroppo non c'era molta gente e abbiamo chiuso presto, glielo detto che tutto questo si sta riperqutendo sul bar,  sta poco a contatto con la gente, ma lei dice che sono negativo e che c'è crisi,  si si, è stava un'altra volta per incavolarsi,  io ho chiuso subito il discorso e al volo ninna nanna.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ok,  ok,  sto cercando di lasciarla perdere ed avere meno contatti con lei,  infatti ieri dopo che sono tornato dal lavoro sono andato al bar e poi subito a casa per stare con mio figlio,  siamo andati a mangiare una pizza insieme e poi sono stato a casa con lui a giocare,  dopodiché sono tornato al bar verso mezzanotte per stare il meno possibile con lei fino alla chiusura,  pure ieri purtroppo non c'era molta gente e abbiamo chiuso presto, glielo detto che tutto questo si sta ripercuotendo sul bar,  sta poco a contatto con la gente, ma lei dice che sono negativo e che c'è crisi,  si si, è stava un'altra volta per incavolarsi,  io ho chiuso subito il discorso e al volo ninna nanna.


purtroppo avete l'attività in comune e non sarà semplice evitare i contatti ...
almeno diminuiscili al minimo. e soprattutto non prendere mai il discorso "separazione"
anche se capisco che lei provoca per farti sclerare. Se può essere di conforto sappi che
è un atteggiamento comune di molte mogli - tradimento o meno in ballo poco conta -
soprattutto in queste fasi molte delicate pre-udienza presidenziale. qui è molto
facile fare passi falsi e mettersi nella condizione di colui che, pur essendo dalla parte
della ragione, facilmente passa al torto.

consiglio di organizzare la tua giornata prescindendo assolutamente da lei,
al bar ci pensa tua figlio o qualche altro ed evita pure di verificare i contatti
tra moglie e amante, sono situazioni potenzialmente ansiogene e che suscitano
rabbia. Non ci guadagni nulla in termini di serenità e hai tutto da perdere.


----------



## papino (25 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> purtroppo avete l'attività in comune e non sarà semplice evitare i contatti ...
> almeno diminuiscili al minimo. e soprattutto non prendere mai il discorso "separazione"
> anche se capisco che lei provoca per farti sclerare. Se può essere di conforto sappi che
> è un atteggiamento comune di molte mogli - tradimento o meno in ballo poco conta -
> ...


Oggi sta bella tranquilla perché  stasera deve andare da lui a scopare e torna domani mattina la troia, e tanto per cambiare il lunedì sera invece di stare con il figlio che è l'unico giorno che ha mezza giornata libera, la SIGNORA va a trombare . Sto cercando di non fare passi falsi e ridurre i contatti al minimo. Poi sto cercando di non leggere e ascoltare le sue telefonate,  se no come hai detto tu sono altamente ansiogene e procurano molta ma molta rabbia,  infatti alcune volte vorrei mandarla affanculo ma di brutto,  ma lo faccio mentalmente,  e poi me ne vado per non sbagliare e per stare tranquillo. Oggi rabbia per stasera,  vabbe cenetta con mio figlio a lume di candela ahhhaahhaaaa.  Che troia.


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Oggi sta bella tranquilla perché  stasera deve andare da lui a scopare e torna domani mattina la troia, e tanto per cambiare il lunedì sera invece di stare con il figlio che è l'unico giorno che ha mezza giornata libera, la SIGNORA va a trombare . Sto cercando di non fare passi falsi e ridurre i contatti al minimo. Poi sto cercando di non leggere e ascoltare le sue telefonate,  se no come hai detto tu sono altamente ansiogene e procurano molta ma molta rabbia,  infatti alcune volte vorrei mandarla affanculo ma di brutto,  ma lo faccio mentalmente,  e poi me ne vado per non sbagliare e per stare tranquillo. Oggi rabbia per stasera,  vabbe cenetta con mio figlio a lume di candela ahhhaahhaaaa.  Che troia.



Dovresti evitare di andare al bar, ed impedirle di fare telefonate all'amico in tua presenza, e, peggio ancora, dei figli.

Avete optato per la consensuale, anche se ci sarebbero stati tutti gli spunti per una separazione con colpa, non esiste che una 'dorma ufficialmente dall'amante', è da denuncia.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dovresti evitare di andare al bar, ed impedirle di fare telefonate all'amico in tua presenza, e, peggio ancora, dei figli.  Avete optato per la consensuale, anche se ci sarebbero stati tutti gli spunti per una separazione con colpa, non esiste che una 'dorma ufficialmente dall'amante', è da denuncia.


  Il suo comportamento non è solo da consensuale, ma con esso sta mettendo a rischio il laavoro stesso che è a nome di VOSTRO figlio, capisco che per lei è come un cagnolino da poter abbandonare e prendere come vuole, ma penso che in Italia si debba fare in modo che una madre non nuocia al figlio, e forse anche al padre.


----------



## papino (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dovresti evitare di andare al bar, ed impedirle di fare telefonate all'amico in tua presenza, e, peggio ancora, dei figli.
> 
> Avete optato per la consensuale, anche se ci sarebbero stati tutti gli spunti per una separazione con colpa, non esiste che una 'dorma ufficialmente dall'amante', è da denuncia.


E' uscita da poco con minigonna e tacchi e tutta scollatta sembra che andava a battere.
Adesso chiedo all'avvocato se è possibile che sta troia dorma da lui. mi ha rotto i coglioniiiii sta zoccola, e che palle ma perchè devo subire ste merdate, mi figlio ci è rimasto di cazzo, quando ha visto la mamma uscire, ma non ha detto niente ma i suoi occhi hanno detto tutto. Ma se chiamo i carabinieri. La rabbia che ho ora non la posso descrivere, questa deve scomparire dalla mia vita e dalla vita dei miei figli.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> E' uscita da poco con minigonna e tacchi e tutta scollatta sembra che andava a battere.
> Adesso chiedo all'avvocato se è possibile che sta troia dorma da lui. mi ha rotto i coglioniiiii sta zoccola, e che palle ma perchè devo subire ste merdate, mi figlio ci è rimasto di cazzo, quando ha visto la mamma uscire, ma non ha detto niente ma i suoi occhi hanno detto tutto. Ma se chiamo i carabinieri. *La rabbia che ho ora non la posso descrivere*, questa deve scomparire dalla mia vita e dalla vita dei miei figli.


si intuisce tutta...


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

A questo punto, per il bene dei figli, chiedi solo all'avvocato di accellerare la separazione, accertati che abbia almeno depositato la domanda, non possono volerci mesi. Quando l'ho fatto io, mi hanno proposto varie date, la prima 10 giorni dopo per l'udienza definitiva. 

Fregatene di quello che fa lei.


----------



## papino (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A questo punto, per il bene dei figli, chiedi solo all'avvocato di accellerare la separazione, accertati che abbia almeno depositato la domanda, non possono volerci mesi. Quando l'ho fatto io, mi hanno proposto varie date, la prima 10 giorni dopo per l'udienza definitiva.
> 
> Fregatene di quello che fa lei.


L'udienza è fissata per il 14 aprile, non vedo l'ora di uscire da questo incubo. Ho la rabbia a tremila e l'ansia a mille.


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> L'udienza è fissata per il 14 aprile, non vedo l'ora di uscire da questo incubo. Ho la rabbia a tremila e l'ansia a mille.



Dai, forza, manca poco poco. Inutile provare rabbia. Non aiuta. La loro storia non durerà, lei se ne pentirà.

Tu curati e goditi i figli. Pensa che hai superato di peggio.


----------



## papino (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dai, forza, manca poco poco. Inutile provare rabbia. Non aiuta. La loro storia non durerà, lei se ne pentirà.
> 
> Tu curati e goditi i figli. Pensa che hai superato di peggio.


La vorrei chiamare e rovinare tutto, mandarla affanculo per aver fatto rimanere di merda mio figlio. Ma è possibile che mi devo stare zitto e muto con questa stronza di merda fino alla separazione?


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> La vorrei chiamare e rovinare tutto, mandarla affanculo per aver fatto rimanere di merda mio figlio. Ma è possibile che mi devo stare zitto e muto con questa stronza di merda fino alla separazione?



Non farlo, fregatene. Non staresti meglio.


----------



## papino (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non farlo, fregatene. Non staresti meglio.


mo vado di la da mio figlio e può darsi mi passa tanto lei torna domani mattina direttamente al bar alle 7.00 la troia. Domani gli rovino la giornata, sarà di merda, ma senza litigare la faccio schiattare.
Questa è fantascienza, mai visto una cosa del genere.


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

Domani, fossi in te, eviterei di andarci al bar. Ti fai solo del male.


----------



## papino (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Domani, fossi in te, eviterei di andarci al bar. Ti fai solo del male.


Domani è un'altro giorno, vediamooo. Adesso ho solo voglia di dimenticare e farmi passare sta rabbia.


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Domani è un'altro giorno, vediamooo. Adesso ho solo voglia di dimenticare e farmi passare sta rabbia.



Riposati, non puoi permetterti di ammalarti per lei.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Domani è un'altro giorno, vediamooo. Adesso ho solo voglia di dimenticare e farmi passare sta rabbia.


Regalale una notte con Motumbo l'alesatore....dopo non sarà più la stessa!!!!


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> Regalale una notte con Motumbo l'alesatore....dopo non sarà più la stessa!!!!


Ahahaha


----------



## papino (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Regalale una notte con Motumbo l'alesatore....dopo non sarà più la stessa!!!!


Saluteeeee, che bastardo! haahhahahahahahaah


----------



## papino (26 Marzo 2013)

Sto bello carico stamattina, mo vado al bar, mi ha rotto il cazzo e tornata adesso.

Ahhh, per la cronaca , si è preso lo smartphone del figlio, regalo di compleanno, perchè il suo si è rotto e non puo chattare, e si e fatto prestre un cellulare da 5€ da un amico del bar, per mio figlio, che schifooooo, mo glielo riporto a sta troia e che se lo schiaffasse nel sedere. E mo bastaaaaa.


----------



## papino (26 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Sta bella tranquilla ha scopato tutta la notte. Sta zoccola,  adesso non fiata, gli vorrei rompere il cazzo fino a farla schiattare. Se ne deve andareeeeeeee,  anche dal bar. Non è un mamma,  ne una madre ,  ne una matrigna per mio figlio,  ma uno squallida donna della peggior specie.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Sto bello carico stamattina, mo vado al bar, mi ha rotto il cazzo e tornata adesso.
> 
> Ahhh, per la cronaca , si è preso lo smartphone del figlio, regalo di compleanno, perchè il suo si è rotto e non puo chattare, e si e fatto prestre un cellulare da 5€ da un amico del bar, per mio figlio, che schifooooo, mo glielo riporto a sta troia e che se lo schiaffasse nel sedere. E mo bastaaaaa.


Va da lei, prendile il cellulare del figlio e dalle il suo merdoso cellulare da 5 euro e dille che non provi più a toccare le cose di vostro figlio per suoi interessi personali, falla sentire una madre fallita, per me coi riuscirai.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Sto bello carico stamattina, mo vado al bar, mi ha rotto il cazzo e tornata adesso.
> 
> Ahhh, per la cronaca , si è preso lo smartphone del figlio, regalo di compleanno, perchè il suo si è rotto e non puo chattare, e si e fatto prestre un cellulare da 5€ da un amico del bar, per mio figlio, che schifooooo, mo glielo riporto a sta troia e che se lo schiaffasse nel sedere. E mo bastaaaaa.


O.T. E che se ne fa un bambino di uno smart?


----------



## papino (26 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. E che se ne fa un bambino di uno smart?


E un regalo che gli hanno fatto i nonni a natale, e poi non è di quelli da 400 € e un LG.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. E che se ne fa un bambino di uno smart?


a dire il vero...è all'università se non ricordo male.


----------



## papino (26 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> a dire il vero...è all'università se non ricordo male.


Uno ha quasi 14 anni, l'altro 22anni ed è  all'università.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Uno ha quasi 14 anni, l'altro 22anni ed è  all'università.


E a chi ha fottuto lo smartphone? CHe comunque sia è del figlio e non suo?


----------



## papino (26 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> E a chi ha fottuto lo smartphone? CHe comunque sia è del figlio e non suo?


A quello di 13 anni,  gli ha detto che gli serviva perché il suo è rotto,  e il piccolo che poteva dire?  Sta stronza,  meno male che sta arrivando il 14 aprile, lei non lo sa dell'udienza,  non glielo dico fino a una settimana prima, sennò è capace di tirarmi qualche bel scherzetto,  sta gran  brava donna. Oggi sta bella tranquilla perché il cetriolone già l'ha preso.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> A quello di 13 anni,  gli ha detto che gli serviva perché il suo è rotto,  e il piccolo che poteva dire?  Sta stronza,  meno male che sta arrivando il 14 aprile, lei non lo sa dell'udienza,  non glielo dico fino a una settimana prima, sennò è capace di tirarmi qualche bel scherzetto,  sta gran  brava donna. Oggi sta bella tranquilla perché il cetriolone già l'ha preso.


No caro Papino...adesso alla sera prendile lo smartphone e dallo di nuovo a tuo figlio e dille di non permettersi di usare le cose dei vostri figli per la sua tresca amorosa da traditrice.


----------



## devastata (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. E che se ne fa un bambino di uno smart?



Ormai è considerato come un agenda, un libro, mio nipote ne ha uno da 700 euro, tavoletta, ed ha 11 anni.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. E che se ne fa un bambino di uno smart?


ot2
ma non è più bambino a 14anni 
fa lo stesso uso che se ne fa un adulto...
fine ot...


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

*papino*

daniele ti ha già detto di appellarla a vacca?

daniele, dii la verità: vorrestiessere al posto suo per fare schiattare quella lurida troiona di donna.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ormai è considerato come un agenda, un libro, mio nipote ne ha uno da 700 euro, tavoletta, ed ha 11 anni.


Male.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ormai è considerato come un agenda, un libro,* mio nipote ne ha uno da 700 euro, tavoletta, ed ha 11 ann*i.


:blu:


----------



## papino (26 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Lui ha detto:


> daniele ti ha già detto di appellarla a vacca?
> 
> daniele, dii la verità: vorrestiessere al posto suo per fare schiattare quella lurida troiona di donna.


No non me l'ha detto.  Comunque vacca,  o troia il concetto è quello. Ogni tanto mi ci metto pure io,  ma poi altre evito se no va a finire male. Meglio aspettare un'altro pò.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:


noi abbiamo dell'altro da mostrare in pubblico, su, via quella faccina.


----------



## papino (26 Marzo 2013)

La grande SIGNORA oggi gia è sfasciata ed è bella stanca, e devono ancora arrivare le 02.00 di notte per la chiusura del bar, che godimentoooo. Adesso non mi dispiace più come prma che la vedevo stanca e distrutta, mo ci godo, lo so, sono cattivo, ma mi ha fatto troppo, troppo del male.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ot2
> ma non è più bambino a 14anni
> fa lo stesso uso che se ne fa un adulto...
> fine ot...


Cioè prende contatti con l'amante? :carneval:


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Stamattina sto proprio sfasciato, sveglia alle 05.30 e a letto verso le 02.30,  dato che abbiamo chiuso il bar verso 1.15 poi  sono andato a casa e la SIGNORA ha iniziato a parlare e mezzo litigare con il tipo,  l'ho sentita un po' piangere,  e sono andato nell'altra camera e gli ho detto di non rompere le scatole e smettere di litigare,  e lei mi dice che è colpa. mia per una battuta che gli ho fatto.  Dato che ieri è uscita la sera per rientrare il giorno dopo alle 07.00,  allora gli ho detto mentre stava al telefono di non rientrare nemmeno stanotte,  e per quello che hanno litigato, ma questi stanno proprio fuori.  Litigano anche perché lui è geloso è non vuole che lei parli troppo e scherzi con altri uomini,  ma cazzo è un bar,  a sto punto vatteneeeeee.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Stamattina sto proprio sfasciato, sveglia alle 05.30 e a letto verso le 02.30,  dato che abbiamo chiuso il bar verso 1.15 poi  sono andato a casa e la SIGNORA ha iniziato a parlare e mezzo litigare con il tipo,  l'ho sentita un po' piangere,  e sono andato nell'altra camera e gli ho detto di non rompere le scatole e smettere di litigare,  e lei mi dice che è colpa. mia per una battuta che gli ho fatto.  Dato che ieri è uscita la sera per rientrare il giorno dopo alle 07.00,  allora gli ho detto mentre stava al telefono di non rientrare nemmeno stanotte,  e per quello che hanno litigato, ma questi stanno proprio fuori.  Litigano anche perché lui è geloso è non vuole che lei parli troppo e scherzi con altri uomini,  ma cazzo è un bar,  a sto punto vatteneeeeee.



Manca poco, coraggio, coraggio.....

Un abbraccio....


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Manca poco, coraggio, coraggio.....
> 
> Un abbraccio....


Speriamo.  Domani arriva mia suocera da una 6 mesi che non la vedo, abita lontano, lei è una molto apposto,  già sa sa tutto di questa situazione ed è molto incazzata nera con la figlia per quello che ha fatto,  ed anche perché lei ci ha dato una mano con un prestito a nome suo per il bar,  e dice che la figlia ha buttato tutto nella spazzatura, ed ha scelto una brutta strada. Si é molto dispiaciuta per l'accaduto e mi dice che fra i 2 non durerà e che io devo pensare a rifarmi una nuova vita con i figli.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Speriamo.  Domani arriva mia suocera da una 6 mesi che non la vedo, abita lontano, lei è una molto apposto,  già sa sa tutto di questa situazione ed è molto incazzata nera con la figlia per quello che ha fatto,  ed anche perché lei ci ha dato una mano con un prestito a nome suo per il bar,  e dice che la figlia ha buttato tutto nella spazzatura, ed ha scelto una brutta strada. Si é molto dispiaciuta per l'accaduto e mi dice che fra i 2 non durerà e che io devo pensare a rifarmi una nuova vita con i figli.



Sono contenta che almeno hai un appoggio morale.
Cmq, che tra i due non duri, non è che ci vuole un'aquila a vederlo.
Solo quei due non lo sanno.


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono contenta che almeno hai un appoggio morale.
> Cmq, che tra i due non duri, non è che ci vuole un'aquila a vederlo.
> Solo quei due non lo sanno.


Hihihihihiiii, ah e stasera arriva mia madre per incontrare mia suocera,  sono due buone amiche, cavolo,  la guerra,  perché mia madre l'ha mandata a quel paese in un momento di rabbia,  e la mia ex adesso non la vuole vedere,  ormai ha litigato con tutti i miei e i suoi familiari. Vediamo stasera che cavolo succede.  Tanto non dovrebbero vedersi perché lei stasera fino a notte tarda sta al bar e domani mattina io e mia madre andiamo a prendere mia suocera.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Hihihihihiiii, ah e stasera arriva mia madre per incontrare mia suocera,  sono due buone amiche, cavolo,  la guerra,  perché mia madre l'ha mandata a quel paese in un momento di rabbia,  e la mia ex adesso non la vuole vedere,  ormai ha litigato con tutti i miei e i suoi familiari. Vediamo stasera che cavolo succede.  Tanto non dovrebbero vedersi perché lei stasera fino a notte tarda sta al bar e domani mattina io e mia madre andiamo a prendere mia suocera.



Tutte e due oggi?
Ma la vogliono convincere a lasciare perdere il tizio e tornare con te?


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tutte e due oggi?
> Ma la vogliono convincere a lasciare perdere il tizio e tornare con te?


Mia madre stasera e mia suocera domani pomeriggio.  Ma che convincere,  mia suocera le vuole dire che ha sbagliato di brutto ad abbandonare così la famiglia.  E tornare con me non esiste proprio, non posso accettarlo.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Stamattina sto proprio sfasciato, sveglia alle 05.30 e a letto verso le 02.30,  dato che abbiamo chiuso il bar verso 1.15 poi  sono andato a casa e la SIGNORA ha iniziato a parlare e mezzo litigare con il tipo,  l'ho sentita un po' piangere,  e sono andato nell'altra camera e gli ho detto di non rompere le scatole e smettere di litigare,  e lei mi dice che è colpa. mia per una battuta che gli ho fatto.  Dato che ieri è uscita la sera per rientrare il giorno dopo alle 07.00,  allora gli ho detto mentre stava al telefono di non rientrare nemmeno stanotte,  e per quello che hanno litigato, ma questi stanno proprio fuori.  Litigano anche perché lui è geloso è non vuole che lei parli troppo e scherzi con altri uomini,  ma cazzo è un bar,  a sto punto vatteneeeeee.


mi spiace che questa tua discussione sia poco seguita, hai molto bisogno di appoggio
e di comprensione in questa faccenda molto triste.
la gente preferisce il gossip e l'insulto delle storie false. 
Pazienza.

Prima di tutto credo che tu stia dando troppo spazio a lei, in questo modo 
la accrediti e le dai una legittimazione che ormai non ha più nel contesto familiare
anche tenuto conto del chiaro atteggiamento del figlio maggiore (quello del bar).
Ti consiglio di NON intrometterti nelle sue faccende con il Tale, lei ha iniziato e lei
deve decidere se chiudere o continuare la storia.
Così presti il fianco alle sue risposte, ogni bisticcio è solo spazio per ulteriore rinfacci
e recriminazione e te lo dico per diretta esperienza.
è palese il potere del Tale su di lei, ma questa è una vicenda ormai sua.
voi siete ormai virtualmente separati in attesa di una udienza di separazione consensuale.

"vattene", tu dici giustamente, ma come vedi per interesse o per altre variabili
lei non se ne va, non è scema. tra breve vedrai apparire in questa faccenda
con una forza dirompente un argomento : *i soldi . *
ti consiglio ancora di NON fare intromettere in questa faccenda i parenti
(suocere varie), ciascuno in queste dinamiche tirerà l'acqua al suo mulino e 
non aspettarti parole di appoggio dalla madre di lei, gira gira cercherà di 
difendere anche indirettamente la figlia, questo creerà verosimilmente reazioni
da parte di tua madre con rischio di un corto circuito familiare di cui francamente
nessuno ha bisogno.
Meno gente entra e meglio è, in questo tipo di vicende.


in bocca al lupo e mantieni sempre la calma, parla il meno possibile :up:


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi spiace che questa tua discussione sia poco seguita, hai molto bisogno di appoggio
> e di comprensione in questa faccenda molto triste.
> la gente preferisce il gossip e l'insulto delle storie false.
> Pazienza.
> ...


Si si hai ragione,  già sta menzionando i soldi, ha detto che se gli davo 1000-1100 euro al mese se ne andava,  oppure lo stipendio al bar,  mo vediamo,  come sistemare la cosa dopo l'udienza.  Per i parenti purtroppo mia suocera deve venire per forza, già programmato, viene dall'estero per su questioni personali. E mia madre viene a trovarla e passare Pasqua con i nipoti. Cercherò di non far scoppiare la bomba e di non far litigare nessuno e l'ultima cosa che voglio, fino all'udienza. E cercherò di non intromettermi nelle sue faccende,  grazie del consiglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si si hai ragione, già sta menzionando i soldi, ha detto che se gli davo 1000-1100 euro al mese se ne andava, oppure lo stipendio al bar, mo vediamo, come sistemare la cosa dopo l'udienza. Per i parenti purtroppo mia suocera deve venire per forza, già programmato, viene dall'estero per su questioni personali. E mia madre viene a trovarla e passare Pasqua con i nipoti. Cercherò di non far scoppiare la bomba e di non far litigare nessuno e l'ultima cosa che voglio, fino all'udienza. E cercherò di non intromettermi nelle sue faccende, grazie del consiglio.


cerca di passare qualche giorno serenamente con i tuoi figli, tua madre e tua suocera. 
Io però ti devo chiedere una cosa: in tutti questi anni, tua moglie non ti aveva mai dato adito a pensare che non fosse una persona equilibrata?
Perchè... a parte i giudizi morali... mi pare stia tagliandosi i ponti con tutto, andando incontro ad uno sfacelo economico e comunque mettendosi in una situazione che difficilmente potrà recuperare.
Cioè, oltre al fatto in sè... lo sta gestendo pure molto, molto male.
Non mi sembra possibile che fino a poco tempo fa potesse essere una persona equilibrata e di buon senso.


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cerca di passare qualche giorno serenamente con i tuoi figli, tua madre e tua suocera.
> Io però ti devo chiedere una cosa: in tutti questi anni, tua moglie non ti aveva mai dato adito a pensare che non fosse una persona equilibrata?
> Perchè... a parte i giudizi morali... mi pare stia tagliandosi i ponti con tutto, andando incontro ad uno sfacelo economico e comunque mettendosi in una situazione che difficilmente potrà recuperare.
> Cioè, oltre al fatto in sè... lo sta gestendo pure molto, molto male.
> Non mi sembra possibile che fino a poco tempo fa potesse essere una persona equilibrata e di buon senso.


Allora lei è stata sempre una persona che ha voluto comandare tutti. Vuole avere il controllo su tutto,  e non lo ammette lo dice anche la madre, ed in questa situazione la voleva gestire a modo suo, ma non esiste,  non può avere 2 piedi in una scarpa, stare a casa separati e continuare a lavorare come prima al bar e gestire il tutto,  che ne pensi?  Io non posso e non c'è la faccio a tenerla a casa dopo tutto il male che mi ha fatto e che mi ha dipinto come un mostro davanti agli occhi di lui. Ha tagliato con tutti i miei familiari e anche con sua sorella,  gli rimane, dico rimane, come appoggio per un eventuale sistemazione alloggiativa all'estero la mamma , ma poi lei me l'ha detto che testa che ha la figlia. Il problema che io adesso non mi sto più zitto e m'incazzo subito e anche lei parte di brutto,  ma sto cercando di evitare,  nei limiti del possibile. Vorrei fargliela pagare e ho notato che arrabiandomi le cose peggiorano, ma sto ancora soffrendo,  per tutto il male che mi ha fatto,  cerco ogni giorno di avere più sangue freddo. Ma poi che cosa dovrebbe recuperare? Io non la vorrei al bar,  ma dato che non posso lavorarci io e non voglio che mio figlio interrompa l'università,  sarà un casino sul da farsi e trovare un sostituto.  Mio figlio vorrebbe lavorarci lui,  ma io non posso permetterglielo. Ripeto,  mi ha detto che mi firma tutto per essere lasciata in pace e non essere pressata e rotta le scatole.


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

Com'era lei come moglie?


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Com'era lei come moglie?


Ottima lavoratrice, presa molto ma molto dal lavoro, discreta mamma.  Ha voluto sempre comandare lei è fare a modo suo,  e per questo che si litigata, che a volte non volevo subire.


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Ma che cazzo hai combinato SIGNORA mia, non potevi solo chiedere la separazione?  Non staremo a questo punto. Le cose forse sarebbero andate diversamente e ci saremmo parlati. Invece lei mi dice che il tradimento non c'entra,  già non mi amava.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo hai combinato SIGNORA mia, non potevi solo chiedere la separazione? Non staremo a questo punto. Le cose forse sarebbero andate diversamente e ci saremmo parlati. Invece lei mi dice che il tradimento non c'entra, già non mi amava.


non te ne risparmia una, eh? Coraggio...


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non te ne risparmia una, eh? Coraggio...


Per niente.  Come che il tradimento non c'entra,  ma che cavolo dice e se io non l'avessi  scoperto per niente, come cavo andava a finire? Può darsi mi trovavo sotto a un ponte. 

Appena ha la separazione,  da un messaggio che ho letto,  lei gli ha detto che gridava il suo grande amore a tutti e tutti dovevano sapere del suo amore. Boooooo,  non ho parole. Vedremo.


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Merdaaaaaa,  come cazzo sta incazzata e nera, appena ha saputo che mia madre veniva stasera,  mi ha subito dato dello stronza e stronza a lei, e non si può parlare, sta nervosa a mille,  sicuramente anche perché deve venire la mamma domani, speriamo che non gli rigiri la frittata a modo suo,  ma poi mica ha ragione, mi ha tradito.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> come cazzo sta. incazzata e nera, appena ha saputo che mia madre veniva stasera,  mi ha subito dato dello stronzO e stronza a lei, e non si può parlare, sta nervosa a mille,  sicuramente anche perché deve venire la mamma domani, speriamo che non gli rigiri la frittata a modo suo,  ma poi mica ha ragione, mi ha tradito.


Le situazioni di nervosismo possono durare anche mesi o addirittura anni, quando si entra in una sorta
di delirio di ripicche e recriminazioni. è ora possibile litigare su tutto, anche sul colore delle scarpe.
Ma come ti avevo detto, se tu continui a parlare con lei e a far intromettere altre persone nella vicenda,
getti benzina sul fuoco. il suo scopo ora è di far casino e di renderti la vita impossibile, questo è conforme
al suo carattere da prepotente e arrogante. La persona abituata a comandare non si piega mai.

credo che un dialogo al momento sia impossibile.
stai tranquillo che lei non sta più pensando a te, sta pensando bene a come venirne fuori col
maggiore bottino possibile. le sue mire sono sull'attività del figlio. 
quindi dovreste arrivare all'udienza di separazione (tra venti giorni o poco meno) con un accordo
già scritto, non si può stabilire dopo (se l'avvocato è serio). perchè dopo sarà tutto diverso
e uno dei due sarà fuori casa.
Preparati al peggio e ricordati che hai visto solo il 30% della città bruciare, la tua casa
e la tua vita saranno "bruciate" in un baleno, quindi ne devi uscire indenne.
Uscirne indenne significa che devi essere più forte di un pugile campione mondiale e soprattutto
devi avere le spalle larghe per sopportare un carico immenso.
Ti sta già facendo vedere di cosa è capace: pensa a te e al tuo futuro.
lascia davvero perdere. ma veramente.
in bocca al lupo e non parlare più, ormai ci sguazza sul tuo dolore.


*

Si si hai ragione, già sta menzionando i soldi, ha detto che se gli davo 1000-1100 euro al mese se ne andava, oppure lo stipendio al bar, mo vediamo, come sistemare la cosa dopo l'udienza. Per i parenti purtroppo mia suocera deve venire per forza, già programmato, viene dall'estero per sue questioni personali. E mia madre viene a trovarla e passare Pasqua con i nipoti. Cercherò di non far scoppiare la bomba e di non far litigare nessuno e l'ultima cosa che voglio, fino all'udienza. E cercherò di non intromettermi nelle sue faccende, grazie del consiglio.*


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Le situazioni di nervosismo possono durare anche mesi o addirittura anni, quando si entra in una sorta
> di delirio di ripicche e recriminazioni. è ora possibile litigare su tutto, anche sul colore delle scarpe.
> Ma come ti avevo detto, se tu continui a parlare con lei e a far intromettere altre persone nella vicenda,
> getti benzina sul fuoco. il suo scopo ora è di far casino e di renderti la vita impossibile, questo è conforme
> ...


Allora, gia ho detto a mia madre che non si deve intromettere e deve pensare solo ai nipoti e a stare tranquilla, come dici tu, non voglio che alimenti ancora di più il bel fuoco che si è creato. Sto cercando di comunicare il meno possibile, ma per alcune cose che riguardano il bar e i conti ci devo per forza parlare. Infatti lei oggi sta nera che più nera non si può.
Per quanto riguarda l'attività di mio figlio, non si può mettere nella separazione, perchè il bar e interamente intestato a lui, ed è lui che ha la piena decisione su tutto. Per la casa sono io che rimango con i figli e continuo a pagare l'affitto e il muto del bar sulla mia busta paga, invece lei va via da casa, cosi abbiamo deciso nella consensuale.
Cavolo mi stai facendo davvero preoccupare, merda, speriamo che non sia cosi, ma che cavolo vuole ancora dalla mia vita dopo che me l'ha rovinata lei, e non io, mica sono stato io a tradirla.
*Cosa dovrei lasciar perdere?*
Ci parlo solo lo stretto necessario.


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

Stai sereno, ha poco da chiedere visto come sei messo. Ti rovinerebbe se tu fossi benestante, a volte è una fortuna NON avere niente. Almeno la soddisfazione di non darle niente ti resta.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Stai sereno, ha poco da chiedere visto come sei messo. Ti rovinerebbe se tu fossi benestante, a volte è una fortuna NON avere niente. Almeno la soddisfazione di non darle niente ti resta.


Occhio a quello che fai tu, che tu qualcosina la tieni.


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

Lo so, ma non rischio niente, non per i soldi, ne per gli immobili, tutto blindato.


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio a quello che fai tu, che tu qualcosina la tieni.


Che cosa ho? Solo debiti.


----------



## Innominata (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Che cosa ho? Solo debiti.


 Tante volte mi viene in mente (pensiero parassita), cosa faremmo se avessimo tutti a disposizione un conto in banca protettivo e rassicurante? Le nostre riflessioni sarebbero al netto forse?


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Stai sereno, ha poco da chiedere visto come sei messo. Ti rovinerebbe se tu fossi benestante, a volte è una fortuna NON avere niente. Almeno la soddisfazione di non darle niente ti resta.


Si si, solo il Bar con i debiti abbiamo.  Più di quello, ma non lo mollo certamente a lei è dei miei figli a me non me ne frega più niente, è stato un'investimento per un futuro. Cavolo, fra 4-5 se si pagavano i debiti, lo sai come stavamo. 
Gia lo so che vuole, vuole tutte i 2 piedi in una scarpa, gestire ancora il bar, vivere a casa e fare i cavli suoi con l'amichetto ed io dovrei stare zitto e sereno, come dice lei, *tanto molte coppie vivono separati in casa*. Ma non nella mia situazione.


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

Fai bene, anche perchè per vivere separati in casa bisogna essere persone civili, e lei non si sta comportando  civilmente.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Fai bene, anche perchè per vivere separati in casa bisogna essere persone civili, e lei non si sta comportando  civilmente.


Ma secondo me civili o non civili...
Bisogna essere molto egoisti entrambi
E ben determinati a trarre sempre l'utile dal poco dilettevole.


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

A volte le circostanze non pongono alternative.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Allora, gia ho detto a mia madre che non si deve intromettere e deve pensare solo ai nipoti e a stare tranquilla, come dici tu, non voglio che alimenti ancora di più il bel fuoco che si è creato. Sto cercando di comunicare il meno possibile, ma per alcune cose che riguardano il bar e i conti ci devo per forza parlare. Infatti lei oggi sta nera che più nera non si può.
> Per quanto riguarda l'attività di mio figlio, non si può mettere nella separazione, perchè il bar e interamente intestato a lui, ed è lui che ha la piena decisione su tutto. Per la casa sono io che rimango con i figli e continuo a pagare l'affitto e il muto del bar sulla mia busta paga, invece lei va via da casa, cosi abbiamo deciso nella consensuale.
> Cavolo mi stai facendo davvero preoccupare, merda, speriamo che non sia cosi, ma che cavolo vuole ancora dalla mia vita dopo che me l'ha rovinata lei, e non io, mica sono stato io a tradirla.
> *Cosa dovrei lasciar perdere?*
> Ci parlo solo lo stretto necessario.


hai detto che ci hai bisticciato di mattina e di pomeriggio...
dovresti lasciar perdere lei, nel senso di evitare di parlarci, tutto qui.
NOn ti voglio preoccupare, ti sto solo dicendo che corri il rischio che ti ribaltino tutto contro
a seconda di come ti comporti.


----------



## papino (27 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> A volte le circostanze non pongono alternative.


Si,  ma sarebbe un'inferno,  dovremmo essere completamente 2 estranei e freddi come il ghiaccio ,  e poi in che ambiente vivrebbe mio figlio?  A vedere noi 2 che ci ignoriamo.  Meglio separati fuori casa.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lo so, ma non rischio niente, non per i soldi, ne per gli immobili, tutto blindato.


eh...si possono disporre accertamenti patrimoniali tramite la finanza...
così ad occhio non mi fiderei di una persona che ha dimostrato parecchie volte
di dire bugie. Però devi decidere tu.

Circa la coabitazione, vale come riconciliazione nel senso che pone nel nulla la separazione
già disposta, è sufficiente che lui l'eccepisca in giudizio.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si,  ma sarebbe un'inferno,  dovremmo essere completamente 2 estranei,  e poi in che ambiente vivrebbe mio figlio?  A vedere noi 2 che ci ignoriamo.  Meglio separati fuori casa.


1000 volte meglio.


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

Credimi, quello non è un problema. Sulla separazione non mi preoccupo, non farebbe niente contro di me.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Credimi, quello non è un problema. Sulla separazione non mi preoccupo, non farebbe niente contro di me.


ma come fai a dirlo oggi. :unhappy:
in 3 anni le cose possono cambiare.
Fai come credi, non mi intrometto. Anzi scusami.


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si,  ma sarebbe un'inferno,  dovremmo essere completamente 2 estranei e freddi come il ghiaccio ,  e poi in che ambiente vivrebbe mio figlio?  A vedere noi 2 che ci ignoriamo.  Meglio separati fuori casa.



Non mi riferivo a te, tu non puoi tollerarla oltre, si sta comportando troppo male, non ha sensibilità verso te e soprattutto verso i figli.


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ma come fai a dirlo oggi. :unhappy:
> in 3 anni le cose possono cambiare.
> Fai come credi, non mi intrometto. Anzi scusami.



Perchè ha mille difetti, ma se ne frega dei soldi, delle case, e poi ci sono le figlie, no, non vanterebbe pretese.

Non ti devi scusare di niente, siamo qui per discutere.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè ha mille difetti, ma se ne frega dei soldi, delle case, e poi ci sono le figlie, no, non vanterebbe pretese.
> 
> Non ti devi scusare di niente, siamo qui per discutere.



sì, ma non è un argomento di discussione...è la legge .
tutto qui...può cambiare avvocato e mettere tutto nel nulla anche
tra 2 anni e 10 mesi. basta eccepirlo "siamo tornati sotto lo stesso tetto".
tu così non puoi separarti, non puoi ottenere lo stato libero, lo
avrai sempre a tuo carico. O forse mi sfugge qualche passaggio.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè ha mille difetti, ma se ne frega dei soldi, delle case, e poi ci sono le figlie, no, *non vanterebbe pretese*.
> 
> Non ti devi scusare di niente, siamo qui per discutere.



Ti credo. Mi sembri molto saggia, di esperienza e lucida.

Mi viene da sorridere però perchè io invece lo dicevo a tutti quelli che mi avvertivano: "nooooo lui è profondamente onesto, mai cercherebbe di rubarmi le cose mie, maaaaaai!!!"
E invece :smile:


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti credo. Mi sembri molto saggia, di esperienza e lucida.
> 
> Mi viene da sorridere però perchè io invece lo dicevo a tutti quelli che mi avvertivano: "nooooo lui è profondamente onesto, mai cercherebbe di rubarmi le cose mie, maaaaaai!!!"
> E invece :smile:



Ancora oggi, messo com'è, si fa fregare senza preoccuparsi minimamente, da amici, non si preoccupa ne si occupa mai di soldi e cose materiali. Avrebbe potuto navigare nell'oro, invece possiede solo strumenti musicali, gli unici oggetti sacri, per lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Che cosa ho? Solo debiti.


Ma non tu.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti credo. Mi sembri molto saggia, di esperienza e lucida.
> 
> Mi viene da sorridere però perchè io invece lo dicevo a tutti quelli che mi avvertivano: "nooooo lui è profondamente onesto, mai cercherebbe di rubarmi le cose mie, maaaaaai!!!"
> E invece :smile:


come ti capisco. Ci avrei messo la firma.


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> , si fa fregare


...ma può fregare te anche se fessacchiotto...ne abbiamo parlato.
meglio stare con gli occhi bene aperti.
la gente a volte cambia.


----------



## papino (28 Marzo 2013)

E' iniziata proprio di merda sta giornata, lei appena sveglia manco saluta e sta incazzata nera. Dopo un po che mi vede mi manda affanculo e dice che mia madre gli sta sul cazzo perchè hanno litigato l'ultima volta e mia madre in un momento di rabbia le ha dato della stronza, e adesso manco si guaradano in faccia e mi rinfaccia del fatto che stà a casa nostra dopo quella sfuriata, ed io le rispondo che non sta ne per me ne per lei, ma per vedere i nipoti e aspettare mia suocera che viene dall'estero dato che sono amiche. Poi ho detto a mia madre di non mettersi in mezzo e di non rispondere a mia moglie eventualmente dovesse dirgli qualche cosa. Adesso non gli parlo e non la considero più se no qui so cazziiiiiii. Aria di tempesta, anzi di URAGANO.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> E' iniziata proprio di merda sta giornata, lei appena sveglia manco saluta e sta incazzata nera. Dopo un po che mi vede mi manda affanculo e dice che mia madre gli sta sul cazzo perchè hanno litigato l'ultima volta e mia madre in un momento di rabbia le ha dato della stronza, e adesso manco si guaradano in faccia e mi rinfaccia del fatto che stà a casa nostra dopo quella sfuriata, ed io le rispondo che non sta ne per me ne per lei, ma per vedere i nipoti e aspettare mia suocera che viene dall'estero dato che sono amiche. Poi ho detto a mia madre di non mettersi in mezzo e di non rispondere a mia moglie eventualmente dovesse dirgli qualche cosa. Adesso non gli parlo e non la considero più se no qui so cazziiiiiii. Aria di tempesta, anzi di URAGANO.


Ma tua moglie è straniera?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti credo. Mi sembri molto saggia, di esperienza e lucida.
> 
> Mi viene da sorridere però perchè io invece lo dicevo a tutti quelli che mi avvertivano: "nooooo lui è profondamente onesto, mai cercherebbe di rubarmi le cose mie, maaaaaai!!!"
> E invece :smile:


Si ma, mia cara.
Tu lo hai tradito, e questo per lui è stato un affronto che non sarà mai capace di perdonare.

E quindi come un bambino si giustifica dicendo...
Eh ma tu mi hai tradito, quindi tutto il male che ora riuscirò a farti accettalo come titolo di risarcimento
al danno morale da me subito...

Bisognava avere il coraggio di lasciarlo senza tradirlo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma, mia cara.
> Tu lo hai tradito, e questo per lui è stato un affronto che non sarà mai capace di perdonare.
> 
> E quindi come un bambino si giustifica dicendo...
> ...


e poi mettersi con Daniele


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2013)

forza Papino. 
:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e poi mettersi con Daniele


Beh Daniele come dire...
Si mi sa che per lei leggere Daniele è stato strumentale a capire la rabbia di suo marito...

Ma quello che preoccupa è che non ci sia nessuna messa in discussione per dirsi...

Ma ok...ma io proprio sono perfetto?
Io proprio non ho nulla da rimproverarmi?

E non a caso scusami se lo cito, nel Vangelo si dice che Cristo parlava ad alcuni che si ritenevano i giusti.

Siamo pieni di gente che si ritiene giusta, perfetta, obiettiva, corretta....ecc..ecc..ecc...

La superbia umana è terrificante
Disperde le persone nei pensieri del loro cuore.


----------



## papino (28 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Sì


----------



## papino (28 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie è straniera?


Si


----------



## milli (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao! 
Scusami forse lo hai già scritto, ma io sono un'utente che va e viene e magari mi è scappato. La separazione sarà consensuale?


----------



## papino (28 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



milli ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Scusami forse lo hai già scritto, ma io sono un'utente che va e viene e magari mi è scappato. La separazione sarà consensuale?


Si,  consensuale.  I figli a me,  io rimango  a casa  in affitto e continuo a pagare il muto del bar.


----------



## Annalì (28 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> E' iniziata proprio di merda sta giornata, lei appena sveglia manco saluta e sta incazzata nera. Dopo un po che mi vede mi manda affanculo e dice che mia madre gli sta sul cazzo perchè hanno litigato l'ultima volta e mia madre in un momento di rabbia le ha dato della stronza, e adesso manco si guaradano in faccia e mi rinfaccia del fatto che stà a casa nostra dopo quella sfuriata, ed io le rispondo che non sta ne per me ne per lei, ma per vedere i nipoti e aspettare mia suocera che viene dall'estero dato che sono amiche. Poi ho detto a mia madre di non mettersi in mezzo e di non rispondere a mia moglie eventualmente dovesse dirgli qualche cosa. Adesso non gli parlo e non la considero più se no qui so cazziiiiiii. Aria di tempesta, anzi di URAGANO.


ciao Papino (che nick strano!!)
ho letto un pò la tua terrificante storia...
ma un amico da cui andare per una sera o due, in modo da star tranquillo per un pò???
anche solo a cena e poi torni sul tardi, così che si scornino tra loro...


----------



## papino (28 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Annalì ha detto:


> ciao Papino (che nick strano!!)
> ho letto un pò la tua terrificante storia...
> ma un amico da cui andare per una sera o due, in modo da star tranquillo per un pò???
> anche solo a cena e poi torni sul tardi, così che si scornino tra loro...


Perchè che nick strano?  
Si se esco e torno poi sul tardi mi sa che non cambia niente. Speriamo che si scornino, chissà quante cazzate gli starà raccontando dato che è venuta mia madre e stasera la sua,  vorrà fare la vittima come se non avesse fatto niente. Ma se ha scelto questa strada doveva pensare alle conseguenze che andava incontro. Mi sa che si è  buttata a kamikaze senza pensarci,  tanto a lei piace vivere alla giornata e inutile preoccuparsi per domani,  non si sa cosa accadrà, mi ripete sempre.


----------



## papino (28 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Ansiaaa a mille,  mo sto per tornare a casa con mia suocera,  vediamo che cazzo succederà.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ansiaaa a mille, mo sto per tornare a casa con mia suocera, vediamo che cazzo succederà.


:abbraccio:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ansiaaa a mille,  mo sto per tornare a casa con mia suocera,  vediamo che cazzo succederà.



m aperchè mettete in mezzo parenti?


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2013)

aveva detto prima che sono in visita....
però dovrebbero stare assolutamente fuori dalla grave vicenda
(anche questo è stato già scritto)


----------



## papino (28 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Niente,  non si sono messi in mezzo,  mia madre non parla e non si mette in mezzo,  mia suocera dato che non vede la figlia da mesi gli vuole chiedere che cavolo sta facendo,  io la decisione l'ho già presa,  non può stare a casa e se ne deve andare, appena dopo l'udienza.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si


Russa? Dell'est?


----------



## papino (29 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Russa? Dell'est?


SudAmericana


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> SudAmericana


Ahi ahi.


----------



## devastata (29 Marzo 2013)

Hanno una mentalità diversa, difficile conviverci indipendentemente dal tradimento.

Ho un conoscente sposato con una cubana, per lei la casa non esiste, il figlio è un optional, delega tutto al marito ed al suocero, servita e riverita e si fa i c.... suoi. Durerà fino a quando sarà vivo il suocero che fa tutto e li mantiene pure.


----------



## papino (29 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahi ahi.


In poche parole, sono CAZZI miei...


----------



## papino (29 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Hanno una mentalità diversa, difficile conviverci indipendentemente dal tradimento.
> 
> Ho un conoscente sposato con una cubana, per lei la casa non esiste, il figlio è un optional, delega tutto al marito ed al suocero, servita e riverita e si fa i c.... suoi. Durerà fino a quando sarà vivo il suocero che fa tutto e li mantiene pure.


Si la mentalità e molto ma molto diversa, vivono alla giornata.


----------



## papino (30 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Cazzo,  oggi mi ha fregato,  ha preso la macchina dopo che stamattina sono tornato dal lavoro,  stavo in bagno mi ha detto che doveva fare la spesa per il bar.  Dopo aver fatto la doccia,  torno al bar chiedo di lei,  mi dice la dipendente che ha portato la spese e se ne andata è torna verso 13.00. La mamma gli ha portato delle magliette e lei sicuramente le ha portate  a lui e poi trombatina naturalmente. Cazzooooo mi serviva la macchina per andare da un amico, vado con l'autobus manco la chiamo se no glie ne dico quattro a sta troia,  devo stare calmo, calmo,  calmo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo,  oggi mi ha fregato,  ha preso la macchina dopo che stamattina sono tornato dal lavoro,  stavo in bagno mi ha detto che doveva fare la spesa per il bar.  Dopo aver fatto la doccia,  torno al bar chiedo di lei,  mi dice la dipendente che ha portato la spese e se ne andata è torna verso 13.00. La mamma gli ha portato delle magliette e lei sicuramente le ha portate  a lui e poi trombatina naturalmente. Cazzooooo mi serviva la macchina per andare da un amico, vado con l'autobus manco la chiamo se no glie ne dico quattro a sta troia,  devo stare calmo, calmo,  calmo.


Capisco che non sia una bella situazione. Devi però convincerti che lei ha questa storia con quel tipo ed è per questo che vi state separando, quindi è naturale che lei lo veda. Dovreste prendere accordi chiari sull'uso dell'auto, del telefono e sui tempi in cui le deve ancora stare nel bar. Ma ci deve ancora stare? Tu ti immagini separato e di dover avere ancora lei lì? Come potrebbe migliorare la situazione? Se invece è chiaro che lei non lavorerà più lì, fin da ora fai in modo che non ci stia.


----------



## papino (30 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che non sia una bella situazione. Devi però convincerti che lei ha questa storia con quel tipo ed è per questo che vi state separando, quindi è naturale che lei lo veda. Dovreste prendere accordi chiari sull'uso dell'auto, del telefono e sui tempi in cui le deve ancora stare nel bar. Ma ci deve ancora stare? Tu ti immagini separato e di dover avere ancora lei lì? Come potrebbe migliorare la situazione? Se invece è chiaro che lei non lavorerà più lì, fin da ora fai in modo che non ci stia.


Si hai ragione, certo che lo deve vedere,  ma mi ha rotto non ha rispetto,  Sa che mi da fastidio che chiami mentre sto vicino a lei e lo fa apposta,  anche davanti alla gente e me.  Per esempio chiama affianco a me e dice certe cose che ti feriscono tipo: amore sei pronto, sei pronto per una giornata folle. Lo fa apposta,  io la guardo e me ne vado incazzato però non gli dico niente,  purtroppo al bar ci devo stare. 
Si pure da separato, non posso averla  al bar, cazzo,  figurati quando saprà di questa situazione,  io tradito e lei bella tranquilla  ancora al bar a farsi i cazzi suoi. Ho parlato a mio figlio e sicuramente subentra lui temporaneamente,  e la mamma se ne deve andare,  e ancora tutto da definire dopo la separazione, mi ha detto l'avvocato di aspettare il tutto dopo l'udienza, da definire anche il suo lato economico. Non posso più tenerla al bar,  la gente mi ferma per strada e si lamenta e non viene più come prima, perché la vedono sempre al cellulare o su fb, e mi dicono che lei non degna di considerazione e uno sguardo a nessuno,  fa lavorare la dipendente e lei alla cassa a chattare,  e non guardare in faccia a nessuno. Mi sta sputtanato anche il bar. Devo aspettare l'udienza e dopo sono cazzi suoi. Basta.


----------



## Annalì (30 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, certo che lo deve vedere,  ma mi ha rotto non ha rispetto,  Sa che mi da fastidio che chiami mentre sto vicino a lei e lo fa apposta,  anche davanti alla gente e me.  Per esempio chiama affianco a me e dice certe cose che ti feriscono tipo: amore sei pronto, sei pronto per una giornata folle. Lo fa apposta,  io la guardo e me ne vado incazzato però non gli dico niente,  purtroppo al bar ci devo stare.
> Si pure da separato, non posso averla  al bar, cazzo,  figurati quando saprà di questa situazione,  io tradito e lei bella tranquilla  ancora al bar a farsi i cazzi suoi. Ho parlato a mio figlio e sicuramente subentra lui temporaneamente,  e la mamma se ne deve andare,  e ancora tutto da definire dopo la separazione, mi ha detto l'avvocato di aspettare il tutto dopo l'udienza, da definire anche il suo lato economico. Non posso più tenerla al bar,  la gente mi ferma per strada e si lamenta e non viene più come prima, perché la vedono sempre al cellulare o su fb, e mi dicono che lei non degna di considerazione e uno sguardo a nessuno,  fa lavorare la dipendente e lei alla cassa a chattare,  e non guardare in faccia a nessuno, neanche  mentre sta alla cassa. Devo aspettare l'udienza e dopo sono cazzi suoi. Basta.


più ti leggo e più sono convinta che lavoro e vita sentimentale devono essere assolutamente separate!! ho i brividi a leggere la tua situazione
scusa ma il ragazzo che dice, anche lui vede e sopporta tutto questo?...


----------



## papino (30 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Annalì ha detto:


> più ti leggo e più sono convinta che lavoro e vita sentimentale devono essere assolutamente separate!! ho i brividi a leggere la tua situazione
> scusa ma il ragazzo che dice, anche lui vede e sopporta tutto questo?...


Si, gli ho detto che dobbiamo aspettare l'udienza, non è più possibile sopportare tutto questo,  se ne deve andare proprio dal paese,  questo è  un paese che ognuno sa i cazzi degli altri, non vorrei vedere arrivare il giorno che tutti sappiano di questa  situazione di merdaaaaaa,  non posso farmi calpestare,  infangare il mio nome, ed essere preso per culo anche dalla gente se lei dovesse rimanere al bar. Ti immagini?


----------



## Annalì (30 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si, gli ho detto che dobbiamo aspettare l'udienza, non è più possibile sopportare tutto questo,  se ne deve andare proprio dal paese,  questo è  un paese che ognuno sa i cazzi degli altri, non vorrei vedere arrivare il giorno che tutti sappiano di questa  situazione di merdaaaaaa,  non posso farmi calpestare,  infangare il mio nome, ed essere preso per culo anche dalla gente se lei dovesse rimanere al bar. Ti immagini?


più che immaginare te, che sei un uomo fatto (ora un pò disfatto tuo malgrado), immagino tuo figlio che è giovane a dover vivere una storiaccia come questa


----------



## papino (30 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Annalì ha detto:


> più che immaginare te, che sei un uomo fatto (ora un pò disfatto tuo malgrado), immagino tuo figlio che è giovane a dover vivere una storiaccia come questa


Mio figlio ha dimostrato già di essere un uomo,  con le sue decisioni, sembra freddo e ed oggettivo,  ma io lo so che con il suo silenzio,  lui soffre dentro di sé per tutto quello che sta facendo la madre. Sin dall'inizio della sua nascita che non l'ha voluto e l'ha lasciato alla nonna,  e adesso quest'altra botta,  grazie al cavolo,  mi dice di non riprendere la madre e vuole subentrare lui al bar,  ma la SIGNORA, non se ne frega un cazzo alle conseguenze, pensa solo ai cazzi suoi e nega sempre ad ogni evidenza. Che merdaaaaaa.


----------



## papino (31 Marzo 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Che Pasqua di merdaaaaaa, la prima da separato,  lei al bar al lavoro,  mio figlio piccolo stava triste e un po nervoso,  mi sa che ha già capito che qualcosa non va. Dopo pranzo ci siamo fatti delle partite a carte con le nonne per farlo rallegrare un po',  come mi piange il cuore. Buona Pasqua a tutti.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Marzo 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Che Pasqua di merdaaaaaa, la prima da separato,  lei al bar al lavoro,  mio figlio piccolo stava triste e un po nervoso,  mi sa che ha già capito che qualcosa non va. Dopo pranzo ci siamo fatti delle partite a carte con le nonne per farlo rallegrare un po',  come mi piange il cuore. Buona Pasqua a tutti.


purtroppo è andata così...
ci saranno tempi migliori
auguri


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Che Pasqua di merdaaaaaa, la prima da separato,  lei al bar al lavoro,  *mio figlio piccolo stava triste e un po nervoso,  mi sa che ha già capito che qualcosa non va*. Dopo pranzo ci siamo fatti delle partite a carte con le nonne per farlo rallegrare un po',  come mi piange il cuore. Buona Pasqua a tutti.


Mi dispiace davvero tanto per il piccolo.
Coraggio.


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

E scoppiata la bomba, la mamma ha parlato con la figlia, e lei ha saputo che il figlio sa tutto e altre cose che ho detto a mia suocera, la stronza,  ha ritratto tutto e ha detto che non se ne va più via di casa e all'udienza deve dire altre cose al giudice, tipo che io la martello e la perseguito e da stalking, poi che io sono non sono in grado di accudire i miei figli e non sono mentalmente stabile, perché l'ho minacciata. Ma può sparare tutte stesso cazzate e altre anche dopo che abbiamo fatto accordi per la consensuale su carta con l'avvocato , può cambiare il tutto  davanti al giudice di quello che abbiamo scritto.?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> E scoppiata la bomba, la mamma ha parlato con la figlia, e lei ha saputo che il figlio sa tutto e altre cose che ho detto a mia suocera, la stronza,  ha ritratto tutto e ha detto che non se ne va più via di casa e all'udienza deve dire altre cose al giudice, tipo che io la martello e la perseguito e da stalking, poi che io sono non sono in grado di accudire i miei figli e non sono mentalmente stabile, perché l'ho minacciata. Ma può sparare tutte stesso cazzate e altre anche dopo che abbiamo fatto accordi per la consensuale su carta con l'avvocato , può cambiare il tutto  davanti al giudice di quello che abbiamo scritto.?


L'ha detto alla mamma per salvare la faccia. Tu non farti trascinare in queste discussioni.


----------



## Spider (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> E scoppiata la bomba, la mamma ha parlato con la figlia, e lei ha saputo che il figlio sa tutto e altre cose che ho detto a mia suocera, la stronza,  ha ritratto tutto e ha detto che non se ne va più via di casa e all'udienza deve dire altre cose al giudice, tipo che io la martello e la perseguito e da stalking, poi che io sono non sono in grado di accudire i miei figli e non sono mentalmente stabile, perché l'ho minacciata. Ma può sparare tutte stesso cazzate e altre anche dopo che abbiamo fatto accordi per la consensuale su carta con l'avvocato , può cambiare il tutto  davanti al giudice di quello che abbiamo scritto.?


papino, mi riassumi in pillole la tua storia?
tanchyu!


----------



## lunaiena (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> E scoppiata la bomba, la mamma ha parlato con la figlia, e lei ha saputo che il figlio sa tutto e altre cose che ho detto a mia suocera, la stronza,  ha ritratto tutto e ha detto che non se ne va più via di casa e all'udienza deve dire altre cose al giudice, tipo che io la martello e la perseguito e da stalking, poi che io sono non sono in grado di accudire i miei figli e non sono mentalmente stabile, perché l'ho minacciata. Ma può sparare tutte stesso cazzate e altre anche dopo che abbiamo fatto accordi per la consensuale su carta con l'avvocato , può cambiare il tutto  davanti al giudice di quello che abbiamo scritto.?



fregatene di quello che dice e non parlare più 
con lei se il parlare si trasforma sempre in siscussione


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Spider ha detto:


> papino, mi riassumi in pillole la tua storia?
> tanchyu!


Mi ha tradito con un'altro,  l'ho beccata e adesso vuole la separazione perché non mi ha mai amato e arrivata al limite.


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



lunapiena ha detto:


> fregatene di quello che dice e non parlare più
> con lei se il parlare si trasforma sempre in siscussione


Ma può ritrattare tutto davanti al giudice?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma può ritrattare tutto davanti al giudice?



non saprei cosa dirti...
ma può essere che ci provi...
Poi che sia valevole bhó 
non me ne intendo di leggi


----------



## Spider (1 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non saprei cosa dirti...
> ma può essere che ci provi...
> Poi che sia valevole bhó
> non me ne intendo di leggi


certo che può. 
può fare tutto, anche ritrattare e dire 
che è stata costretta, che era confusa 
che ritratta appunto quel che affermò,
 perchè ora è più lucida.
asserisce una nuova deposizione agli atti.


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Spider ha detto:


> certo che può.
> può fare tutto, anche ritrattare e dire
> che è stata costretta, che era confusa
> che ritratta appunto quel che affermò,
> ...


Allora so cazzi,  che faccio?  Chiamo l'avvocato? Era troppo bello per essere vero. Cazzooooo non solo mi ha tradito ma me la devo prendere nel culo di butto.  Ma per affermare tutte quelle cose,  non ci vogliono prove? Mica può andare li e sparare a mille cazzate,  la parola mia contro la sua.  Anche perché io ho le prove del suo tradimento,  SMS,  messaggi su fb,  foto  lui e lui insieme.


----------



## Spider (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Allora so cazzi,  che faccio?  Chiamo l'avvocato? Era troppo bello per essere vero. Cazzooooo non solo mi ha tradito ma me la devo prendere nel culo di butto.  Ma per affermare tutte quelle cose,  non ci vogliono prove? Mica può andare li e sparare a mille cazzate,  la parola mia contro la sua.  Anche perché io ho le prove del suo tradimento,  SMS,  messaggi su fb,  foto  lui e lui insieme.


appunto lal tua di parola contro la sua...
magari spera in un intrepretazione del giudice, in fondo sono persone... 

stai attento a come usi il tutto, voglio dire Fb e altro
perchè potrebbe accusarti di violazione della sua privacy.
e tutto diventa contro di te.
ormai il tradimento in sè non è visto come il peggiore dei mali, dai guidici.
molto peggio se gli hai dato uno schiaffo o se l'hai pesantemente insultata. (sempre per la dignità).
se minaccia di ritrattare, contatta il tuo avvocato e spiega cosa sta accadendo e come ti devi 
comportare.


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Spider ha detto:


> appunto lal tua di parola contro la sua...
> magari spera in un intrepretazione del giudice, in fondo sono persone...
> 
> stai attento a come usi il tutto, voglio dire Fb e altro
> ...


Io non l'ho mai picchiata,  si ci siamo insultati,  ma sia io che lei,  le ho dato della troia e lei dello stronza della merdaaaaaa del fallito e altre merdate. Poi io ho alcuni messaggi dell'amante verso di me,  di quando si stavano lasciando che diceva che lei è una troia e altro.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Io non l'ho mai picchiata,  si ci siamo insultati,  ma sia io che lei,  le ho dato della troia e lei dello stronza della merdaaaaaa del fallito e altre merdate. Poi io ho alcuni messaggi dell'amante verso di me,  di quando si stavano lasciando che diceva che lei è una troia e altro.


Non so cosa tu abbia in testa su come funziona la separazione: non è un processo. Il giudice non giudica nessuno. Il giudice verifica che l'accordo tra le parti non pregiudichi una delle parti gravemente o l'interesse dei minori. Se arrivate con una consensuale in 5 minuti è finito. Se non c'è accordo consensuale non arrivate neppure a presentarvi dal giudice perché non c'è alcun accordo da ratificare. Se andate in giudiziale significa che non trovate un accordo e il giudice deve valutare le diverse posizioni tra le parti per arrivare a un accordo. Per fare questo ci vuole molto tempo: anni. L'addebito, eventuale, comporta che non verrà dato assegno di mantenimento al coniuge che ne avrebbe diritto in quanto debole, cioè con un reddito estremamente basso. La giudiziale non serve a nessuno, a parte gli avvocati può venire a costare moltissimo (molto di più delle eventuali richieste "illogiche" della controparte), e non conviene certo a chi non ha grandi patrimoni.  Tu non discutere di nulla con lei. L'accordo c'è e se lei lo rifiuta se ne deve comunque andare di casa perché è lei che vuole andarsene. Non va via per farti un piacere ma perché vuol stare con un altro, no?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Allora so cazzi,  che faccio?  Chiamo l'avvocato? Era troppo bello per essere vero. Cazzooooo non solo mi ha tradito ma me la devo prendere nel culo di butto.  Ma per affermare tutte quelle cose,  non ci vogliono prove? Mica può andare li e sparare a mille cazzate,  la parola mia contro la sua.  Anche perché io ho le prove del suo tradimento,  SMS,  messaggi su fb,  foto  lui e lui insieme.


Leggendoti, sembrate sempre di più 3 bimbiminkia che giocano alla guerra dei Roses.


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Leggendoti, sembrate sempre di più 3 bimbiminkia che giocano alla guerra dei Roses.


Magari giocare, se fosse un gioco di strategia ci giocherei tutti i giorni. Ma il Cazzooooo che c'è sto bar di merdaaaaaa di mezzo e lei ha detto che non lo mollare mai e nemmeno io. Mi sa che devo andare di sfruttamento massimo e vaffanculo a tutto,  ci vuole lavorare e che ci schiattasse e io mi prendo quello che mi serve per i figli e per tutte le spese,  con si faceva fino ad ora ma peggio.  Che andasse affanculo .


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma può ritrattare tutto davanti al giudice?



Non so dove abitate voi, a Lecco c'erano in fila almeno dieci coppie, una catena di montaggio, nessuno spazio per discutere, tutto già scritto nei moduli, il Giudice si limita a leggere e fa firmare, 3 minuti e avanti un altro.

Se vi metterete a discutere, salterà la consensuale e saranno dolori e soldi a palate in avvocati.


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Non so dove abitate voi, a Lecco c'erano in fila almeno dieci coppie, una catena di montaggio, nessuno spazio per discutere, tutto già scritto nei moduli, il Giudice si limita a leggere e fa firmare, 3 minuti e avanti un altro.
> 
> Se vi metterete a discutere, salterà la consensuale e saranno dolori e soldi a palate in avvocati.


Cazzi suoi se vuole discutere,  tanto li caccia pure lei i soldi per l'avvocato, sempre dal bar, e così facendo rovina sempre di più la situazione non rosea dei conti. Si crede che va li e che può parlare e chiedere tutto al giudice e dire quello che vuole su di me.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzi suoi se vuole discutere,  tanto li caccia pure lei i soldi per l'avvocato, sempre dal bar, e così facendo rovina sempre di più la situazione non rosea dei conti. Si crede che va li e che può parlare e chiedere tutto al giudice e dire quello che vuole su di me.


Hai letto quello che ti è stato scritto? Il giudice non decide nulla nella consensuale. La giudiziale va avanti anni!!!


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Allora so cazzi,  che faccio?  Chiamo l'avvocato? Era troppo bello per essere vero. Cazzooooo non solo mi ha tradito ma me la devo prendere nel culo di butto.  Ma per affermare tutte quelle cose,  non ci vogliono prove? Mica può andare li e sparare a mille cazzate,  la parola mia contro la sua.  Anche perché io ho le prove del suo tradimento,  SMS,  messaggi su fb,  foto  lui e lui insieme.



Forse sarebbe proprio il caso che il 'vostro' avvocato le chiarisse prima cos'è la separazione consensuale, che tutto va deciso prima di entrare, che il Giudice non discute niente, lo dice la parola stessa, deve esserci CONSENSO tra voi due per separarvi civilmente e consensualmente.

Inoltre avete ben poco da dividere, quindi non capisco cosa lei possa pretendere.


----------



## Gian (1 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so cosa tu abbia in testa su come funziona la separazione: non è un processo. Il giudice non giudica nessuno. Il giudice verifica che l'accordo tra le parti non pregiudichi una delle parti gravemente o l'interesse dei minori. Se arrivate con una consensuale in 5 minuti è finito.
> Se non c'è accordo consensuale non arrivate neppure a presentarvi dal giudice perché non c'è alcun accordo da ratificare.
> Se andate in giudiziale significa che non trovate un accordo e il giudice deve valutare le diverse posizioni tra le parti per arrivare a un accordo. Per fare questo ci vuole molto tempo: anni. L'addebito, eventuale, comporta che non verrà dato assegno di mantenimento al coniuge che ne avrebbe diritto in quanto debole, cioè con un reddito estremamente basso. La giudiziale non serve a nessuno, a parte gli avvocati può venire a costare moltissimo (molto di più delle eventuali richieste "illogiche" della controparte), e non conviene certo a chi non ha grandi patrimoni.  *Tu non discutere di nulla con lei. L'accordo c'è e se lei lo rifiuta se ne deve comunque andare di casa perché è lei che vuole andarsene*. Non va via per farti un piacere ma perché vuol stare con un altro, no?


quoto e aggiungo una cosa...Papino aveva detto che erano andati dal suo avvocato per sottoscrivere una bozza
di accordo consensuale, lo stesso avvocato per 2 controparti, credo che si possa fare.
Ma se ha già raggiunto un accordo per la consensuale, come fa la moglie a rimangiarselo ? E soprattutto
come ha fatto l'avvocato a non farle mettere nulla per iscritto, considerata la sua instabilità personale ?

per quanto riguarda facebook ecc., penso che siano utilizzabili se non ha forzato alcuna password
se ad esempio ha usato come fonte la bacheca pubblica. sugli sms non credo che valga lo stesso discorso ...

OK per gli sms inviati dall'amante a Papino. :up:


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Allora so cazzi,  che faccio?  Chiamo l'avvocato? Era troppo bello per essere vero. Cazzooooo non solo mi ha tradito ma me la devo prendere nel culo di butto.  Ma per affermare tutte quelle cose,  non ci vogliono prove? Mica può andare li e sparare a mille cazzate,  la parola mia contro la sua.  Anche perché io ho le prove del suo tradimento,  SMS,  messaggi su fb,  foto  lui e lui insieme.


Ti consiglio di chiamare comunque l'avvocato e informarlo della cosa. Poi chiama tua suocera e dille di farsi i cazzacci suoi e di non indispettire la figlia, falle fare una retromarcia in grande stile.

Punto primo, avete un figlio minorenne se ricordo bene, quindi si può mettertelo benissimo a quel posto.

E' vero che in caso di consensuale il giudice non fa molto, ma voi avete appunto anche un figlio minorenne, quindi sarà quello stesso giudice che si pronuncerà in merito. Se lei inizia a sparare minchiate di abusi e maltrattamenti, non te la caverai tanto facilmente.
Però hai dalla tua parte un figlio maggiorenne che può testimoniare a tuo favore, e quindi screditare tua moglie.

In genere per una consensuale, il giudice fa proprio quello che ti hanno descritto. Roba di pochi minuti.
Se comunque non si conclude nulla per lei ritratta davanti al giudice (e può farlo), dovete stilare un nuovo accordo consensuale oppure andare in giudiziale, che è una vera e propria causa civile.
Non la puoi costringere tu ad andare via, ma il tuo avvocato può chiedere al giudice (credo sia così) che lei sia allontanata da casa per motivi di quiete mentale, in quanto la sua presenza crea disagi per la famiglia.

Io ti consiglio di mangiarti il fegato e di non indispettirla...altrimenti finisci a 4 zampe nel giro di 2 minuti. *Lei, in quanto mamma e donna può farti il culo a tarallo in tribunale, ottenere affido, casa, assegno di mantenimento e, come se non bastasse, potrebbe tranquillamente portare a vivere con lei la nuova fiamma...e tu non potresti farci assolutamente nulla.

*
Ricordati del grassetto (soprattutto il sottolineato) quando ti stanno per partire le cervella, così magari ti calmi.


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

Papino, non spaventarti, fortunatamente siete in affitto, quindi rischi poco o niente, non hai soldi, anzi, aiuti il figlio a pagare il bar, lei trae le sue risorse da bar del figlio, vedrai che l'avvocato la farà ragionare, ha poco da pretendere.


----------



## Gian (1 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio di mangiarti il fegato e di non indispettirla...altrimenti finisci a 4 zampe nel giro di 2 minuti. *Lei, in quanto mamma e donna può farti il culo a tarallo in tribunale, ottenere affido, casa, assegno di mantenimento e, come se non bastasse, potrebbe tranquillamente portare a vivere con lei la nuova fiamma...e tu non potresti farci assolutamente nulla.
> *


non posso che quotare l'amica Eliade (che saluto),
è assolutamente così e se non erro giorni fa avevamo avvisato
Papino di stare attento a possibili condotte ritorsive della ex.
Niente niente che ti becchi una denuncia per stalking e la ficcano
dritta dritta nel fascicolo. 



poi se non fai attenzione ti ficcano anche un'altra cosa in un certo punto, ma questo
è stato già detto


----------



## Gian (1 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Papino, non spaventarti, fortunatamente siete in affitto, quindi rischi poco o niente, non hai soldi, anzi, aiuti il figlio a pagare il bar, lei trae le sue risorse da bar del figlio, vedrai che l'avvocato la farà ragionare, ha poco da pretendere.



come non ha soldi ?
LAVORA, anche se ha un piccolo reddito...basta quello,
lei al contrario non ha nulla o quasi.

chi ne ha ne mette, questo è il concetto (purtroppo).


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha uno stipendio, non elevato, deve pagare il prestito per il bar del figlio e si impegna a tenersi il figlio più piccolo, non può darle niente, anzi, dovrebbe essere lui a chiedere a lei di contribuire al mantenimento del figlio.

Altrimenti come potrebbe pagare un affittto, il prestito e vivere mantenendo i figli?


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> non posso che quotare l'amica Eliade (che saluto),
> è assolutamente così e se non erro giorni fa avevamo avvisato
> Papino di stare attento a possibili condotte ritorsive della ex.
> Niente niente che ti becchi una denuncia per stalking e la ficcano
> ...


Cazzo sto proprio nella merdaaaaaa, meglio scomparire dalla faccia della terra.  Mi ha detto che se lui viene al bar non posso fare niente e che per adesso non li servono uomini per lavorate li.  Cazzooooo questa sta preparando tutto per portarlo li al bar, con i soldi della famiglia quel figlio  di puttanata la sta manipolando per bene,  non ha un centesimo quella merdaaaaaa e vorrebbe campare sulle mie spalle.  Ma 17 anni insieme non contano proprio un cazzo che merdaaaaaa di donna senza pietà,  mi vuole togliere tutto,  figli,  stipendio e bar.  Non c'è la faccio più  vorrei scomparire ed andarmene da questo mondo di merdaaaaaa,  ma che cazzo altro vuole oltre la mia vita. Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Non mi rimane più niente.


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo sto proprio nella merdaaaaaa, meglio scomparire dalla faccia della terra.  Mi ha detto che se lui viene al bar non posso fare niente e che per adesso non li servono uomini per lavorate li.  Cazzooooo questa sta preparando tutto per portarlo li al bar, con i soldi della famiglia quel figlio  di puttanata la sta manipolando per bene,  non ha un centesimo quella merdaaaaaa e vorrebbe campare sulle mie spalle.  Ma 17 anni insieme non contano proprio un cazzo che merdaaaaaa di donna senza pietà,  mi vuole togliere tutto,  figli,  stipendio e bar.  Non c'è la faccio più  vorrei scomparire ed andarmene da questo mondo di merdaaaaaa,  ma che cazzo altro vuole oltre la mia vita. Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Non mi rimane più niente.



Il bar è intestato a tuo figlio? SI.

Coinvolgilo, deve essere tuo figlio a decidere chi ci può lavorare, anche perchè tutti devono essere regolarizzati, non si può insediare tanto per.

Possibile che tu sia cosi debole da non riuscire a prendere decisioni serie?

Se stai cosi male vattene tu, cercati un altra casa in affitto, non andare più al bar, NON puoi ammallari oltre, hai già dato troppo.


----------



## Gian (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo sto proprio nella merdaaaaaa, meglio scomparire dalla faccia della terra.  Mi ha detto che se *lui* viene al bar non posso fare niente e che per adesso non li servono uomini per lavorate li.  Cazzooooo questa sta preparando tutto per portarlo li al bar, con i soldi della famiglia quel figlio  di puttana la sta manipolando per bene,  non ha un centesimo quella merdaaaaaa e vorrebbe campare sulle mie spalle.
> Ma 17 anni insieme non contano proprio un cazzo che merdaaaaaa di donna senza pietà,  mi vuole togliere tutto,  figli,  stipendio e bar.
> Non c'è la faccio più  vorrei scomparire ed andarmene da questo mondo di merdaaaaaa,  ma che cazzo altro vuole oltre la mia vita. Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Non mi rimane più niente.



non lo so....rispondetegli voi ... :unhappy:
Papino non ci siamo.
Sono la persona meno titolata a risponderti, però ti dico che
insistere su questa faccenda dell'amante ti fa solo male.
Ti sta scrivendo esattamente una persona che dopo la tempesta ci ha perso tutto:
affetti, speranze, sogni bellissimi, figli e casa.
E' come se avessero messo una bomba dentro la mia famiglia.
Però ora devi riflettere: funzionava il tuo matrimonio?
devi fare un piccolo sforzo, eliminare mentalmente il merdoso
(mi associo pure io agli improperi, anche se non serve assolutamente a nulla).
Hai visto lo spessore mentale della tua ex moglie, iniziamo a chiamare
le cose con il loro esatto nome, e vedi che è una persona profondamente
deludente. Possono essere 5, 17 o 20 anni, non cambia nulla.
E' senza pietà, lo hai detto tu.
E' come se queste vicende scoperchiassero un pentolone di letame
o di roba puzzolente ancora peggiore. 
tu da questo fango ne devi uscire in piedi. devi ripartire di slancio.
Non esiste una diversa possibilità, però finiscila di pensare in modo
fisso a quel personaggio, ti fa male. A te.  
NOn sei tu che deve scomparire....altri devono sparire..
tu ne vieni fuori sano e salvo...ne verrai fuori in piedi !
in bocca al lupo.


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non lo so....rispondetegli voi ... :unhappy:
> Papino non ci siamo.
> Sono la persona meno titolata a risponderti, però ti dico che
> insistere su questa faccenda dell'amante ti fa solo male.
> ...


Condivido e NON so aggiungere altro, mancano 13 giorni, DEVE resistere, non reagire alle provocazioni, volute, cambiare aria se può, fino al 14.


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Condivido e NON so aggiungere altro, mancano 13 giorni, DEVE resistere, non reagire alle provocazioni, volute, cambiare aria se può, fino al 14.


Io ormai non reagisco la lascio fare,  ma mia suocera e lei stanno plasmando mio figlio, L'intenzione di lei e far venire il tipo al bar, mi ha detto che quello è il suo lavoro il bar e del figlio e a me mi può denunciare e cacciare dal bar perché può dire che la maltrattarla. Merdaaaaaa di donna.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Io ormai non reagisco la lascio fare,  ma mia suocera e lei stanno plasmando mio figlio, L'intenzione di lei e far venire il tipo al bar, mi ha detto che quello è il suo lavoro il bar e del figlio e a me mi può denunciare e cacciare dal bar perché può dire che la maltrattarla. Merdaaaaaa di donna.


Forza e coraggio Papì.


----------



## devastata (1 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Io ormai non reagisco la lascio fare,  ma mia suocera e lei stanno plasmando mio figlio, L'intenzione di lei e far venire il tipo al bar, mi ha detto che quello è il suo lavoro il bar e del figlio e a me mi può denunciare e cacciare dal bar perché può dire che la maltrattarla. Merdaaaaaa di donna.



TU DEVI SMETTERE DI PARLARE CON LEI.

Devi parlare con tuo figlio, fargli capire che se quello si installa al bar, può creargli guai di ogni genere, soprattutto se non lo assume in regola.

Se studia all'università si spera sia in grado di capire i rischi che corre, il titolare è lui e deve risponderne sotto tutti gli aspetti.

Inoltre ricorda a tuo figlio che tu stai pagando il SUO prestito.

Madonna Santa reagisci Papino.


----------



## papino (1 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> TU DEVI SMETTERE DI PARLARE CON LEI.
> 
> Devi parlare con tuo figlio, fargli capire che se quello si installa al bar, può creargli guai di ogni genere, soprattutto se non lo assume in regola.
> 
> ...


Domani gli parlo,  speriamo IDDIO che ci sia almeno una giustizia divina.  Per il prestito dice lei che io non lo sto pagando ma si paga con il bar ed è la stessa cosa come se pagassi tutto per la famiglia,  affitto, bollette, ecc. Ecc.


----------



## devastata (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Domani gli parlo,  speriamo IDDIO che ci sia almeno una giustizia divina.  Per il prestito dice lei che io non lo sto pagando ma si paga con il bar ed è la stessa cosa come se pagassi tutto per la famiglia,  affitto, bollette, ecc. Ecc.



bravo, parla con tuo figlio e soprattutto mettilo in guardia sui rischi che corre se uno cosi si installa al bar, rischia di dovergli pagare contributi e stipendio o denunce un domani e rimborsi a cinque zeri.


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Mi sono rotto il cazzo,  ormai non c'è più speranza,  mi hanno affossato tutti. Cazzo come se avessi tradito io. Ma che merdaaaaaa é questo mondo. Non so se potrò continuare cosiiiiiiiiii. Ha vinto la troia.  Che leggi di merdaaaaaa in Italia ed io purtroppo lavoro per lo stato. Hanno più ragione gli omicidi,  i stupratori,  i mafiosi, che commettono delitti senza pagare nulla,  che io che sono stato tradito e me la devo prendere nel culo. Non ho nulla da perdere.............


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2013)

Papino, fermati, lei sta cercando di stremarti per portarti a fare una cazzata. Parla con tuo figlio, parla bene con lui e cerca di avere una exit strategy, non ti infossare sull'amante o su lei troia, cerca di capire non questo, ma che lei sta macchinando con il suo compare di farti fuori in termini economici ed in parte vivere sulle tue spalle, che lei ci scopi o non ci scopi non conta più nulla, ti ha usato, caro, ti ha usato da 17 anni.
Tuo figlio che dice? La inzia a dare ragione? Sai, da come scrivi vedo una confusione mentale di primo livello, voglio chiederti se è dovuto alla situazione o è la tua natura, perchè se è la tua natura....hai un problema in più.


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Mi sono rotto il cazzo,  ormai non c'è più speranza,  mi hanno affossato tutti. Cazzo come se avessi tradito io. Ma che merdaaaaaa é questo mondo. Non so se potrò continuare cosiiiiiiiiii. Ha vinto la troia.  Che leggi di merdaaaaaa in Italia ed io purtroppo lavoro per lo stato. Hanno più ragione gli omicidi,  i stupratori,  i mafiosi, che commettono delitti senza pagare nulla,  che io che sono stato tradito e me la devo prendere nel culo. Non ho nulla da perdere.............



mi sembra di capire che il bar è diventato un punto importante, che ti preoccupa, ora pure il tipo si vuole "inserire"
forse dovresti valutare l'ipotesi di cederlo, con il benestare di tuo figlio ovviamente, così elimineresti una fonte di forte contrasto e gran parte dei debiti, mantenendo il tuo lavoro
fossi in te, proverei a vedere se è fattibile


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra di capire che il bar è diventato un punto importante, che ti preoccupa, ora pure il tipo si vuole "inserire"
> forse dovresti valutare l'ipotesi di cederlo, con il benestare di tuo figlio ovviamente, così elimineresti una fonte di forte contrasto e gran parte dei debiti, mantenendo il tuo lavoro
> fossi in te, proverei a vedere se è fattibile


Purtroppo la vedo come unica scelta percorribile se la signora non vuole cambiare idea.


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2013)

In più eliminando il bar, elimineresti i problemi sia tuoi che di tuo figlio. Lo so che è un peccato dopo tanto lavoro, ma rischi di doverti tenere dentro la tua ormai ex moglie con il suo futuro parassita e chiederti quanto soldi arrivano alle loro tasche e quanti a tuo figlio...visto che è il suo culetto ed il tuo che sono esposti al sole.
Toglile quest'arma, toglile tutto quello che può usare in futuro, perchè questa è la tipica ex moglie da guerra, tu servirai sempre e solamente per essere sfruttato.
Parla ben con tuo figlio, chiedi consiglio a lui, visto che è anche il suo giovane culo in rischio, per me dovete ragionare insieme e togli parole come troia o non parlare dell'amante, voi dovete salvarvi il culo, solo questo.


----------



## Gian (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> che io che sono stato tradito e me la devo prendere nel culo. Non ho nulla da perdere


non è che non sei tutelato...per avere giustizia devi fare una causa.
la causa costa e dura un pochino, molto più di una consensuale.
*ma non te ne frega un accidente di farla, questo lo hanno detto le varie amiche, prima.*
devi dimostrare il tradimento e non dovrebbe esserti difficile, ma per quale scopo?
Per imputarle una separazione con addebito, come ti hanno spiegato, che ti servirebbe per non darle
nulla come mantenimento (,a lo puoi fare tranquillamente anche in sede di accordo)
e per toglierle ogni diritto ereditario (mi pare che non ci sia un grosso patrimonio da
spartire).

l'essenziale è che lei non prenda un solo euro da te, e ci sono i margini per ottenerlo,
sul resto devi metterci una colossale pietra sopra *per il tuo bene*.


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non è che non sei tutelato...per avere giustizia devi fare una causa.
> la causa costa e dura un pochino, molto più di una consensuale.
> *ma non te ne frega un accidente di farla, questo lo hanno detto le varie amiche, prima.*
> devi dimostrare il tradimento e non dovrebbe esserti difficile, ma per quale scopo?
> ...


Papino, come scritto, adesso per te l'importante è non cacciare fuori un euro per quella donna, che si è mostrata per quello che realmente è, una donna che pretende e solo pretende, rigirando la frittata a suo piacimento.


----------



## Gian (2 Aprile 2013)

giusto...non deve prenderci nulla....
il bar al ragazzo, se lo merita.

La signora se la zappi, vada a lavare le scale,
c'è tanto bisogno di manodopera in Italia.

Tu devi tutelarti, non versarle più un solo euro
vedrai che toccata nel borsellino tornerà a più miti consigli.

quanto all'amante, che si fottano ma nel vero senso della parola,,
queste sono le misere consolazioni di gente spregevole.


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> Papino, fermati, lei sta cercando di stremarti per portarti a fare una cazzata. Parla con tuo figlio, parla bene con lui e cerca di avere una exit strategy, non ti infossare sull'amante o su lei troia, cerca di capire non questo, ma che lei sta macchinando con il suo compare di farti fuori in termini economici ed in parte vivere sulle tue spalle, che lei ci scopi o non ci scopi non conta più nulla, ti ha usato, caro, ti ha usato da 17 anni.
> Tuo figlio che dice? La inzia a dare ragione? Sai, da come scrivi vedo una confusione mentale di primo livello, voglio chiederti se è dovuto alla situazione o è la tua natura, perchè se è la tua natura....hai un problema in più.


Non sono confuso mentalmente, il problema è che la situazione è le cose cose qui si evolvono ora per ora.


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2013)

In aggiunta cosa farà la tua mugliera appena il 30 enne preferirà una 25 enne fresca fresca rispetto a tua moglie? Cioè, potrà essere bella quanto vuoi, ma per avere una relazione stabile la vedo alquanto dura, sai?


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Non sono confuso mentalmente, il problema è che la situazione è le cose cose qui si evolvono ora per ora.


Tu devi fermarle, tu devi essere un punto fermo, tu devi essere chiaro con lei, la situazione è questa e la coperta è corta, lei ti ha tradito e va bene se non vuole più stare con te, ma che non vedi adeguato al suo desiderio di coronare il suo sogno il dover rovinare la vita a te. E' adulta? Si che si prenda la responsabilità dei suoi salti nel buio e che non riovini la vita a te e ai tuoi figli.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Non sono confuso mentalmente, il problema è che la situazione è le cose cose qui si evolvono ora per ora.


Non sta cambiando proprio niente. Lei dialoga con sua madre? Fatti loro. Lei litiga o fa pucci pucci con il trentenne? Fatti loro. Immagina che sia già fuori casa e comportati di conseguenza. Lei è chiaramente fuori i testa e quel che dice in questa situazione non ha alcun peso. Considera i punti fermi: lei vuole andar via di casa? Sì? Allora tu l'agevoli in questo e ti fai carico dei figli, come avete accordato, e lei sarà contenta e altro non avrà a pretendere. Del resto cosa altro potrebbe pretendere visto che non hai nulla?! I debiti del bar?! Stai tranquillo e non perdere la testa. Il resto sono deliri che non ti riguardano.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> [...] sul resto devi metterci una colossale pietra sopra *per il tuo bene*.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sta cambiando proprio niente. Lei dialoga con sua madre? Fatti loro. Lei litiga o fa pucci pucci con il trentenne? Fatti loro. Immagina che sia già fuori casa e comportati di conseguenza. Lei è chiaramente fuori i testa e quel che dice in questa situazione non ha alcun peso. Considera i punti fermi: lei vuole andar via di casa? Sì? Allora tu l'agevoli in questo e ti fai carico dei figli, come avete accordato, e lei sarà contenta e altro non avrà a pretendere. Del resto cosa altro potrebbe pretendere visto che non hai nulla?! I debiti del bar?! Stai tranquillo e non perdere la testa. Il resto sono deliri che non ti riguardano.


quoto, se posso approvo


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> Tu devi fermarle, tu devi essere un punto fermo, tu devi essere chiaro con lei, la situazione è questa e la coperta è corta, lei ti ha tradito e va bene se non vuole più stare con te, ma che non vedi adeguato al suo desiderio di coronare il suo sogno il dover rovinare la vita a te. E' adulta? Si che si prenda la responsabilità dei suoi salti nel buio e che non riovini la vita a te e ai tuoi figli.


Cazzo ieri sera mi ha detto che per adesso non se ne vuole andare da casa,  cazzo, mi ha detto anche quello che uno semina raccoglie. Tira sempre l'acqua al proprio mulino, la rigira come vuole.


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> In più eliminando il bar, elimineresti i problemi sia tuoi che di tuo figlio. Lo so che è un peccato dopo tanto lavoro, ma rischi di doverti tenere dentro la tua ormai ex moglie con il suo futuro parassita e chiederti quanto soldi arrivano alle loro tasche e quanti a tuo figlio...visto che è il suo culetto ed il tuo che sono esposti al sole.
> Toglile quest'arma, toglile tutto quello che può usare in futuro, perchè questa è la tipica ex moglie da guerra, tu servirai sempre e solamente per essere sfruttato.
> Parla ben con tuo figlio, chiedi consiglio a lui, visto che è anche il suo giovane culo in rischio, per me dovete ragionare insieme e togli parole come troia o non parlare dell'amante, voi dovete salvarvi il culo, solo questo.


Purtroppo lei si oppone fortemente e ha detto che non venderà mai il bar,  ed è dei nostri figli. Ci lavorerà sempre li. E lo ha   detto anche a mio figlio grande che quello è un investimento per loro. Io ci devo ancora parlare con lui.  Non permetterò mai di farlo avvicinare al bar lo deve anche capire mio figlio,  perché se viene solo a prendere un caffè e fatta,  si insidierà li.


----------



## JON (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo ieri sera mi ha detto che per adesso non se ne vuole andare da casa, cazzo, *mi ha detto anche quello che uno semina raccoglie*. Tira sempre l'acqua al proprio mulino, la rigira come vuole.


E infatti, hai sposato una matta, cosa potevi pensare di raccogliere?


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> In aggiunta cosa farà la tua mugliera appena il 30 enne preferirà una 25 enne fresca fresca rispetto a tua moglie? Cioè, potrà essere bella quanto vuoi, ma per avere una relazione stabile la vedo alquanto dura, sai?


Si si hai ragione. Me l'ha detto stamattina mia suocera, che non può durare,  lui punta solo al bar e che una persona che da della zoccola e troia all'inizio del rapporto anche se ha litigato con te non è da accettare, le ho fatto leggere i messaggi che lui mi ha mandato, quando per 2 volte hanno litigato. E ha detto che deve parlare con il nipote sul fatto che non  faccia mettere il tipo al bar eventualmente la SIGNORA sbarelli.


----------



## devastata (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Non sono confuso mentalmente, il problema è che la situazione è le cose cose qui si evolvono ora per ora.



Si evolvono perchè tu lo permetti, invece dovresti mettere dei punti fermi, il bar è del figlio e l'amico di tua moglie NON ci deve entrare, PUNTO.

Lei se ne deve andare da casa, ma, visto che fortunatamente la casa è in affitto, nulla di vieta di cercartene un altra, oggi affittano ovunque.

Tu stai pagando il prestito per il bar, spero tuo figlio te lo riconosca, e fallo presente anche al Giudice

Tu vuoi tenerti il figlio più piccolo, qquindi deve essere LEI a darti dei soldi per il mantenimento del figlio.

Il resto è fufa. Dai è passato un altro giorno, -12.


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Si evolvono perchè tu lo permetti, invece dovresti mettere dei punti fermi, il bar è del figlio e l'amico di tua moglie NON ci deve entrare, PUNTO.
> 
> Lei se ne deve andare da casa, ma, visto che fortunatamente la casa è in affitto, nulla di vieta di cercartene un altra, oggi affittano ovunque.
> 
> ...


Cazzo - 12 hai ragione, Ansiaaa a mille. Speriamo che la SIGNORA non dica una parola all'udienza se no so cazzi e si va di giudiziale e dopo so cazzi amari per tutti a voglia di cacciare soldi per avvocati.


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Purtroppo lei si oppone fortemente e ha detto che non venderà mai il bar,  ed è dei nostri figli. Ci lavorerà sempre li. E lo ha   detto anche a mio figlio grande che quello è un investimento per loro. Io ci devo ancora parlare con lui.  Non permetterò mai di farlo avvicinare al bar lo deve anche capire mio figlio,  perché se viene solo a prendere un caffè e fatta,  si insidierà li.



il fatto che lei si opponga non è insormontabile, dato che il bar è intestato a tuo figlio, giusto?

secondo me dovresti metterti lì con tuo figlio, carta e penna, e fare il conto dei debiti residui, degli incassi e provare a sondare il mercato per la cessione, se conviene

ho imparato che i guai bisogna cercare di allontanarli il più in fretta possibile, quando avete preso il bar lo avete visto come un investimento per la vostra famiglia, ora le cose sono cambiate ed è opportuno rivedere tutta la situazione!
fa' quello che ti conviene, per il futuro!


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



free ha detto:


> il fatto che lei si opponga non è insormontabile, dato che il bar è intestato a tuo figlio, giusto?
> 
> secondo me dovresti metterti lì con tuo figlio, carta e penna, e fare il conto dei debiti residui, degli incassi e provare a sondare il mercato per la cessione, se conviene
> 
> ...


Ok, ci devo parlare.


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ok, ci devo parlare.


Parlaci bene e fate i vostri conti e contate anche dquanto vi costerà l'amichetto di 30 anni che parassita li dentro.
Tua moglie si sta comportando con il "Vostro" come se fosse il "suo", forse è meglio che capisca di chi è il bar, cioè di tuo figlio.
Ma che palle queste moglie fedifraghe che tutto vogliono.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Parlaci bene e fate i vostri conti e contate anche dquanto vi costerà l'amichetto di 30 anni che parassita li dentro.
> Tua moglie si sta comportando con il "Vostro" come se fosse il "suo", forse è meglio che capisca di chi è il bar, cioè di tuo figlio.
> Ma che palle queste moglie fedifraghe che tutto vogliono.


ciao Dan..il problema e'che lui e'troppo buono.Io la sbatto in mezzo alla strada,cambio serratura,e che mi faccia causa..poi alba le proibisco l'accesso.Se davvero e'intestato al figlio....lei non  ha alcun titolo per stare dietro al banco.
Vedi come abbassa la cresta....


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Dan..il problema e'che lui e'troppo buono.Io la sbatto in mezzo alla strada,cambio serratura,e che mi faccia causa..poi alba le proibisco l'accesso.Se davvero e'intestato al figlio....lei non  ha alcun titolo per stare dietro al banco.
> Vedi come abbassa la cresta....



però il parere del figlio è importante, non solo perchè il bar è suo, ma anche perchè si tratta del suo futuro
un ragazzo universitario è in grado di decidere e gli vanno dette le cose come stanno


----------



## devastata (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo - 12 hai ragione, Ansiaaa a mille. Speriamo che la SIGNORA non dica una parola all'udienza se no so cazzi e si va di giudiziale e dopo so cazzi amari per tutti a voglia di cacciare soldi per avvocati.



Se salta la consensuale sono dolori. Comincia a chiederle i 50% della parcella dell'avvocato che già stai pagando.

Uno dei fratelli di mio marito, per i capricci della ex-moglie, ha cambiato una decina di avvocati e speso una fortuna per ottenere il divorzio, e li non c'erano tradimenti, solo la cattiveria di lei, che è poi stata la causa del divorzio. Addirittura lei fermava i clienti del marito sul marciapiede del negozio e chiedeva gli scontrini fiscali, e tanto altro, e lui, generosissimo, le passava 2.000 euro al mese solo per il figlio, lei guadagnava bene ed aveva casa e soldi in banca.


----------



## Gian (2 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *cambio serratura*,e che mi faccia causa.
> Vedi come abbassa la cresta....



392 c.p.
....


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non posso che quotare l'amica Eliade (che saluto),
> è assolutamente così e se non erro giorni fa avevamo avvisato
> Papino di stare attento a possibili condotte ritorsive della ex.
> Niente niente che ti becchi una denuncia per stalking e la ficcano
> ...


Ciao ospite g! :up:


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



free ha detto:


> però il parere del figlio è importante, non solo perchè il bar è suo, ma anche perchè si tratta del suo futuro
> un ragazzo universitario è in grado di decidere e gli vanno dette le cose come stanno


Infatti lo devo avvisare delle possibili conseguenze se il tipo dovesse venire al bar. Cazzo,  questa si è montata proprio la capoccia si crede di essere la padrona del mondo,  la comanda su tutto. Mi ha detto che per legge il bar è un esercizio pubblico e può venire chiunque anche lui a prendere il caffè e a trovarla, io le ho risposto che la leggesse la può mettere nel culo se lui dovesse venire sono cazzi suoi, e lei ha detto che anche lui mena e secondo lei mi dovrebbe menare se io vado alle mani  ed è più forte di me.


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Infatti lo devo avvisare delle possibili conseguenze se il tipo dovesse venire al bar. Cazzo,  questa si è montata proprio la capoccia si crede di essere la padrona del mondo,  la comanda su tutto. Mi ha detto che per legge il bar è un esercizio pubblico e può venire chiunque anche lui a prendere il caffè e a trovarla, io le ho risposto che la leggesse la può mettere nel culo se lui dovesse venire sono cazzi suoi, e lei ha detto che anche lui mena e secondo lei mi dovrebbe menare se io vado alle mani  ed è più forte di me.



ma vedi che ormai vi parlate solo per farvi dispetto!

devi prendere tuo figlio grande e decidere insieme cosa fare!


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Infatti lo devo avvisare delle possibili conseguenze se il tipo dovesse venire al bar. Cazzo,  questa si è montata proprio la capoccia si crede di essere la padrona del mondo,  la comanda su tutto. Mi ha detto che per legge il bar è un esercizio pubblico e può venire chiunque anche lui a prendere il caffè e a trovarla, io le ho risposto che la leggesse la può mettere nel culo se lui dovesse venire sono cazzi suoi, e lei ha detto che anche lui mena e secondo lei mi dovrebbe menare se io vado alle mani  ed è più forte di me.


Ciao papino,

papino, mantieni la calma!
non lasciarti prendere da queste discussioni ...
inventati qualcosa, per non darle corda, che ne so, inizia a contare ...
non ti fa bene! per niente! 

purtroppo non posso dire niente a riguardo del bar ecc. 

ma informa tuo figlio ...

sienne


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao papino,
> 
> papino, mantieni la calma!
> non lasciarti prendere da queste discussioni ...
> ...


Lui torna fra 10 giorni dall'università e poi gli racconto tutto. Nel frattempo evito, evito, evito..........


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Lui torna fra 10 giorni dall'università e poi gli racconto tutto. Nel frattempo evito, evito, evito..........


Ciao papino 

si, cerca di mantenere la calma il più possibile ... 

dieci giorni, possono esser lunghi in una situazione come la tua. 

ma passano ... passano!!!

hai una situazione, veramente allucinante! 

scusa ... ora, cercare di evitare, che lei possa fare ancora più danni! 

sienne


----------



## papino (2 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao papino
> 
> si, cerca di mantenere la calma il più possibile ...
> 
> ...


Non la sto proprio cagando,  come stamattina che mi voleva mettere a posto camera da letto, dato che avevo sparso tutti i miei vestiti per la camera,  me ne sono andato e quando sono tornato c'era il letto rifatto e i vestiti a posto,  ma che cazzo mi significa,  secondo me vuole far vedere agli altri che lei è la brava donna di casa,  anche in questa situazione. Ma non mi devi proprio calcolare,  prima sbarelli, provochi e poi fai la brava donnina di casa.  Sei come una mela marcia, bella fuori ma dentro piena di merdaaaaaa.


----------



## milli (3 Aprile 2013)

Se ho ben capito, avete un unico avvocato. E questo torna a tuo vantaggio perchè avendo predisposto un ricorso per consensuale non ci starà a fare la parte del cretino davanti al giudice. Perchè voi come clienti passate, ma lui, l'avvocato, con i giudici deve averci a che fare tutti i santi giorni, e tutto vuole un avvocato tranne che passare per coglione. 
Vi sarete incontrati più volte con l'avvocato. E durante questi incontri, lei come è stata?


----------



## papino (3 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



milli ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito, avete un unico avvocato. E questo torna a tuo vantaggio perchè avendo predisposto un ricorso per consensuale non ci starà a fare la parte del cretino davanti al giudice. Perchè voi come clienti passate, ma lui, l'avvocato, con i giudici deve averci a che fare tutti i santi giorni, e tutto vuole un avvocato tranne che passare per coglione.
> Vi sarete incontrati più volte con l'avvocato. E durante questi incontri, lei come è stata?


Molto fredda e tranquilla,  diceva sempre di si all'inizio. Siamo andati 2 volte.


----------



## papino (4 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Cazzo, la SIGNORA ieri ha sbarellato,  mi ha detto che non se ne andrà da casa per adesso e di dire all'avvocato, che lei non firma un cazzo e quello che abbiamo scritto che lei a Giugno se ne dove andare lo deve cancellare,  che merdaaaaaa,  io gli ho detto che se facciamo così poi si va in giudiziale e so cazzi per tutti a botte di avvocati,  mi ha detto che non se ne frega a un cazzo,  o così o così. Sicuramente quella merdaaaaaa del trombamico la sta pressando, ma che schifooooooooooo,  come si fa a distruggere una persona in questo modo anche dopo che hai sbagliato.  Poi incazzata nera mi ha detto che meglio che me ne vado e sparisco da casa e da lei. Ma veramente mi vuole mettere in mezzo a una strada con 400 euro al mese per vivere. :-(


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> mi ha detto che meglio che me ne vado e sparisco da casa e da lei.


potresti anche andare via tu. Non è una cosa splendida ma non vedo molte soluzioni.
nel senso che la devi avvisare e constatata la assoluta impossibilità di una convivenza, puoi
avvisarla per tempo ed allontanarti. Non hai un amico da cui stare provvisoriamente?
I tuoi genitori sono viventi ?
mi rendo conto che non è una situazione entusiastica, ma lo scrivo per il tuo bene,
perchè  ti crea grande disagio e può creare le condizioni per una
escalation con quella pessima donna. Chiaramente ti sta provocando per vedere
se scleri, ti vuol fare scoppiare e condurti a gesti eclatanti, che ti si ritorcerebbero contro.

al posto tuo non avrei resistito dieci minuti in più, ma ciascuno ha la sua situazione e la
vive in modo particolare. Parlane con l'avvocato e chiedigli consigli.
vale il solito consiglio a mantenere la calma .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo, la SIGNORA ieri ha sbarellato,  mi ha detto che non se ne andrà da casa per adesso e di dire all'avvocato, che lei non firma un cazzo e quello che abbiamo scritto che lei a Giugno se ne dove andare lo deve cancellare,  che merdaaaaaa,  io gli ho detto che se facciamo così poi si va in giudiziale e so cazzi per tutti a botte di avvocati,  mi ha detto che non se ne frega a un cazzo,  o così o così. Sicuramente quella merdaaaaaa del trombamico la sta pressando, ma che schifooooooooooo,  come si fa a distruggere una persona in questo modo anche dopo che hai sbagliato.  Poi incazzata nera mi ha detto che meglio che me ne vado e sparisco da casa e da lei. Ma veramente mi vuole mettere in mezzo a una strada con 400 euro al mese per vivere. :-(


Non ho capito. Lei non vuole più separarsi o sì? Vuole andare in giudiziale o vuole una diversa consensuale? Ogni nuovo incontro con lo stesso avvocato ha un costo anche con la consensuale ma se vuole la giudiziale deve prenderne un altro e lei pagare il suo. Non è un processo penale per il quale tu potresti risultare (non so come, le accuse di maltrattamenti debbono essere provate con referti medici, testimonianze, ecc; così come deve essere provato lo stalking e come diavolo potresti fare stalking a chi vive in casa con te?!) "colpevole". E' lei che vuole separarsi? E' lei che ha un'altra storia? E ora lo vuoi anche tu, no? Allora è consensuale. Dovete solo trovare un accordo. Lei vuole rimanere nella casa in affitto? Dove sta il problema? Tu vai in un'altra. Lei vuole l'affidamento dei figli? Sono di un'età che richiede che vengano ascoltati dal giudice (in giudiziale ma anche in consensuale). Il maggiorenne, che è fuori casa già, farà come vuole, non è argomento di discussione. Se i figli vorranno stare con lei sarà una loro scelta che dovrai giustamente accettare. Mi sembra altamente improbabile, visto il comportamento di lei. Lei non ha reddito se non il lavoro nel bar, prestato finora gratuitamente perché rimaneva tutto in famiglia? Non le può essere tolta l'unica fonte di reddito e d'ora in poi dovrà essere messa a regola e pagata come un dipendente (se non vorrà chiedere gli arretrati al figlio, cosa improbabile). Forse se potesse essere dimostrato (mi pare facilmente) che il figlio è l'intestatario ma, evidentemente, non era in grado da solo di pagare il bar, risulterebbe che si tratta di un investimento famigliare di cui le faceva parte e dovrebbe esserle riconosciuto. Quindi anche lei (vergognosa fedifraga) ha dei diritti in quanto moglie e per aver contribuito al reddito famigliare. Tu hai un altro lavoro che ti consente di mantenerti. Per quanto riguarda la questione del figlio grande che hai raccontato essere stato "abbandonato" presso la nonna per 4 anni; dopo la precisazione che tua moglie è sudamericana, assume un altro profilo. Moltissime donne sudamericane emigrano lasciando i figli piccoli alla famiglia d'origine. Se l'emigrazione è l'unica risorsa per il sostentamento proprio e del figlio è una scelta dolorosa che sono costrette a fare. Una volta trovato lavoro e regolarizzate, possono chiedere il ricongiungimento familiare e lei l'ha fatto, prima di conoscere te. Lei ora si è attaccata a un uomo che tu descrivi come inaffidabile e ha un atteggiamento provocatorio nei tuo confronti ma è tua moglie, madre di due figli tuoi e ha dei diritti. Lei sì che finirebbe in mezzo a una strada senza alcun reddito.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2013)

*Forumisti*

Capisco il giusto sostegno a un utente ma non credo che si debba sostenere anche contestando la legge che deve, giustamente, tutelare le persone, oltre il tradimento che (a torto o a ragione) non è un reato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> potresti anche andare via tu. Non è una cosa splendida ma non vedo molte soluzioni.
> nel senso che la devi avvisare e constatata la assoluta impossibilità di una convivenza, puoi
> avvisarla per tempo ed allontanarti. Non hai un amico da cui stare provvisoriamente?
> *I tuoi genitori sono viventi ?*
> ...


La madre è appena venuta per Pasqua.


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco il giusto sostegno a un utente ma non credo che si debba sostenere anche contestando la legge che deve, giustamente, tutelare le persone, oltre il tradimento che (a torto o a ragione) non è un reato.


Secondo me il tradimento in una coppia fatto in questo modo dovrebbe essere invece considerato alquanto. Quella è una madre che ha abbandonato un figlio da piccolo alla madre...è forse capace di fare la madre? No!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me il tradimento in una coppia fatto in questo modo dovrebbe essere invece considerato alquanto. Quella è una madre che ha abbandonato un figlio da piccolo alla madre...è forse capace di fare la madre? No!


Hai letto cosa ho scritto? Lo fanno moltissime emigranti per garantire il mantenimento al figlio e, spesso, anche alla famiglia di origine. Non sono madre indegne ma madri che fanno un sacrificio enorme inevitabile. Se no anche i nostri emmigrati erano uomini che abbandonavano la famiglia per emigrare dal sud al nord o per andare in miniera in Belgio.


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto cosa ho scritto? Lo fanno moltissime emigranti per garantire il mantenimento al figlio e, spesso, anche alla famiglia di origine. Non sono madre indegne ma madri che fanno un sacrificio enorme inevitabile. Se no anche i nostri emmigrati erano uomini che abbandonavano la famiglia per emigrare dal sud al nord o per andare in miniera in Belgio.


quoto.
ma è certissimo...brasiliane, venezuelane ecc.,
lasciano i figli piccolissimi alle nonne magari nelle favelas di Rio o di Caracas. 
fate un giretto googlando e troverete la conferma.

tornando al discorso....avevo scordato che la mamma di Papino e la
mamma sudamericana sono venute qui per pasqua e si sono pure litigate.
Io non dubito che la legge preveda tutele per il coniuge in posizione disagiata
ma l'atteggiamento sleale e non conforme alle regole della sudamericana
va fatto risultare in qualche modo.
se ne parlerà nel corso dell'udienza presidenziale, non penso che possa
passarla liscia, è lei la causa della crisi, non il nostro Papino.

purtroppo la condizione economica del nostro amico lo pone di fronte
a drammatica alternative, allontanamento o attesa di una sua scelta,
però al posto suo mi sarei già allontanato, è una situazione assolutamente
ansiogena.


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un processo penale per il quale tu potresti risultare (non so come, le accuse di maltrattamenti debbono essere provate con referti medici, testimonianze, ecc; così come deve essere provato lo stalking e come diavolo potresti fare stalking a chi vive in casa con te?!) "colpevole". E' lei che vuole separarsi? E' lei che ha un'altra storia? E ora lo vuoi anche tu, no? Allora è consensuale. Dovete solo trovare un accordo. Lei vuole rimanere nella casa in affitto? Dove sta il problema? Tu vai in un'altra. Lei vuole l'affidamento dei figli? Sono di un'età che richiede che vengano ascoltati dal giudice (in giudiziale ma anche in consensuale)


molto interessante... :up:
questo forum spesso è pieno di cazzate davvero debordanti
(e vai con il *rosso*!!! dai divertitevi _squadretta_!)
però si leggono anche stimoli al dibattito.
E' vero che il processo civile è diverso da quello penale, qui non vi sarà
mai una causa perchè finirà in una consensuale non contenziosa.
Però su un piano più generale ha una stramaledettissima somiglianza col processo penale,
prova ne sia che spesso entrano nelle cause atti di investigazione privata
ad es. i famosi detective che si vedono nella pubblicità in alto dx 
non me ne intendo molto ma mi è stato confermato da una signora
che lavora nel settore.
spessissimo ci ficcano in mezzo relazioni, foto, video fatti in luoghi
pubblici....

non è così? 


tornando al caso di Papino, la sudamericana può scegliere
di far saltare l'accordo, di rompere le scatole e di non accordarsi
rinviando sine die....e chi glielo impedisce ???


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> molto interessante... :up:
> questo forum spesso è pieno di cazzate davvero debordanti
> (e vai con il *rosso*!!! dai divertitevi _squadretta_!)
> però si leggono anche stimoli al dibattito.
> ...


Scusa se mi faccio i fatti tuoi, ma li hai presi in questo 3d i rossi?


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa se mi faccio i fatti tuoi, ma li hai presi in questo 3d i rossi?



ma si figuri !  niente scuse....
li ho accumulati piano piano da dicembre._ E so' soddisfazioni !_
forse li scarico dalla denuncia dei redditi. :rotfl:

sai, sono sull'orlo del suicidio proprio per questo
ahahahahahahahhahahahahahh


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque sì, tornando seri, ho preso i rossi anche in questo thread.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ma si figuri !  niente scuse....
> li ho accumulati piano piano da dicembre._ E so' soddisfazioni !_
> forse li scarico dalla denuncia dei redditi. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che robe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Evidentemente però... hai un bel peso all'interno del forum, se si accaniscono così. No?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che robe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Evidentemente però... hai un bel peso all'interno del forum, se si accaniscono così. No?:mrgreen:


Il mentecatto birretta ed addominali quissù si guarda dal farlo presente, ma di rossi tanti ne piglia e tanti ne distribuisce, con tutto che dice di non dargli peso.


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo, la SIGNORA ieri ha sbarellato,  mi ha detto che non se ne andrà da casa per adesso e di dire all'avvocato, che lei non firma un cazzo e quello che abbiamo scritto che lei a Giugno se ne dove andare lo deve cancellare,  che merdaaaaaa,  io gli ho detto che se facciamo così poi si va in giudiziale e so cazzi per tutti a botte di avvocati,  mi ha detto che non se ne frega a un cazzo,  o così o così. Sicuramente quella merdaaaaaa del trombamico la sta pressando, ma che schifooooooooooo,  come si fa a distruggere una persona in questo modo anche dopo che hai sbagliato.  Poi incazzata nera mi ha detto che meglio che me ne vado e sparisco da casa e da lei. Ma veramente mi vuole mettere in mezzo a una strada con 400 euro al mese per vivere. :-(


Senti ma perché non segui mai i nostri consigli?
Lo hai detto all'avvocato? Parlane con lui, così nel caso sarà lui stesso a dire a tua mogli di trovarsi un altro avvocato DA PAGARE PROFUMATAMENTE, nonché gli darai il tempo di preparare qualcosa...magari coinvolgendo la decisione di vostro figlio minorenne.


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che robe:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Evidentemente però... hai un bel peso all'interno del forum, se si *accaniscono* così. No?:mrgreen:



mi piace moltissimo la parola ac*cani*scono
perché richiama la parola "cane". :up:


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Senti ma perché non segui mai i nostri consigli?
> Lo hai detto all'avvocato? Parlane con lui, così nel caso sarà lui stesso a dire a tua mogli di trovarsi un altro avvocato DA PAGARE PROFUMATAMENTE, nonché gli darai il tempo di preparare qualcosa...magari coinvolgendo la decisione di vostro figlio minorenne.


QUOTO
ho la vaga sensazione che lui non segua i nostri consigli.
continua a parlare con lei e non deve farlo,
così è solo benzina buttata sul fuoco.
Indubbiamente è una situazione di merda, e altri avrebbero preso
a calci nel sedere la sudamericana folle, questo come è noto 
non si può fare però tutto sta a trovarcisi
in certe questioni. Non lo invidio.


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> QUOTO
> ho la vaga sensazione che lui non segua i nostri consigli.
> continua a parlare con lei e non deve farlo,
> così è solo benzina buttata sul fuoco.
> ...


Quoto, ma non gli costa molto fare una chiamata all'avvocato.
Mi sorgono dubbi quando un utente si comporta così, in verità...


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, ma non gli costa molto fare una chiamata all'avvocato.
> Mi sorgono dubbi quando un utente si comporta così, in verità...


eh poverino...non sta passando un buon periodo
tieni conto che ha precisato che sta dormendo pure poco
quindi la serenità va a farsi friggere.

l'avvocato è assolutamente da interpellare primi di fare certi passi,
anche di domenica se necessario .


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> eh poverino...non sta passando un buon periodo
> tieni conto che ha precisato che sta dormendo pure poco
> quindi la serenità va a farsi friggere.
> 
> ...


Infatti. Quoto!


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Senti ma perché non segui mai i nostri consigli?*
> Lo hai detto all'avvocato? Parlane con lui, così nel caso sarà lui stesso a dire a tua mogli di trovarsi un altro avvocato DA PAGARE PROFUMATAMENTE, nonché gli darai il tempo di preparare qualcosa...magari coinvolgendo la decisione di vostro figlio minorenne.



:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Chetteridi?:carneval:


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chetteridi?:carneval:


 per il contesto!:mrgreen:
mi ha fatto sorridere, non si sa più che fare con quest'uomo!


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chetteridi?:carneval:


non ti preoccupare....a me hanno scritto "mentecatto"
senza colpo ferire e in un recente passato
zoccoletta (riferito a mia moglie)
invornito (che pare voglia dire stupido)
malato di mente
cosa ti sei fatto? Ci sei o ci fai ?
vai e buttati in un fiume, affogati
ecc.ecc.

Ma pare che non sia un problema di chi gestisce questo "forum".
Troppo facile fare gli ultras da tastiera, la vita è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare....a me hanno scritto "mentecatto"
> senza colpo ferire e in un recente passato
> zoccoletta (riferito a mia moglie)
> invornito (che pare voglia dire stupido)
> ...


 Non ti preoccupare ospite g, io e free scherziamo sempre. 



free ha detto:


> per il contesto!:mrgreen:
> mi ha fatto sorridere, non si sa più che fare con quest'uomo!


:rotfl: si...


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare ospite g, io e free scherziamo sempre.


certo, scherzate giustamente tra voi,
ma chi mi sta importunando da mesi, e sono mesi e più persone,
non sta affatto scherzando.

E ricordiamoci sempre che qui dentro è tutto tracciabile
indirizzo IP e tutto.


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> certo, scherzate giustamente tra voi,
> ma chi mi sta importunando da mesi, e sono mesi e più persone,
> non sta affatto scherzando.
> 
> ...


Oh mi spiace. 
Spero che tu possa risolvere presto la cosa, magari con l'aiuto dell'admin.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, ma non gli costa molto fare una chiamata all'avvocato.
> Mi sorgono dubbi quando un utente si comporta così, in verità...


lui ancora non si capacita. Non stiamo parlando 'solo' del tradimento di coppia, ma di un'esplosione nucleare proprio in cui lui si è trovato tradito, irriso, diffamato, disprezzato da una persona che non riconosce più.


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lui ancora non si capacita. Non stiamo parlando 'solo' del tradimento di coppia, ma di un'esplosione nucleare proprio in cui lui si è trovato tradito, irriso, diffamato, disprezzato da una persona che non riconosce più.


Si sbri lo capisco, ma proprio per questo occorre agire tempestivamente. Fra meno di dieci giorni ha l'udienza, ma se lei vuol far saltare tutto, deve dare modo all'avvocato di prepararsi....e metti che l'avvocato voglia seguire la moglie (molto più facile)? Che fa?
Io dico che deve muoversi subito, avrà tempo dopo per capacitarsi, con calma elaborare la fine del matrimonio...ora deve pararsi il culo, perché si, può anche essere sbattuto fuori casa con 400€ al mese!


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io dico che deve muoversi subito, avrà tempo dopo per capacitarsi, con calma elaborare la fine del matrimonio...ora deve pararsi il culo, perché si, può anche essere sbattuto fuori casa con 400€ al mese!


No, sui 400 € al mese no, se lui non li ha semplicemente non li versa, perchè c'è un limite umano a cui non bisogna mai andare, se un giudice condanna alla povertà un uomo, allora mi spiace, sono questi i casi per cui uno poi da di matto e va a fare casini, ma penso che un giudice già lo sappia, che non sempre la legge ha ragione e bisogna considerare anche il lato umano della cosa.


----------



## milli (4 Aprile 2013)

Papino, lei ha già firmato. Se è già stata fissata l'udienza, ciò significa che il vostro avvocato ha depositato il ricorso per separazione consensuale e per adesso è tutto qui è quello che vale. Lei sbraita con te, minaccia di non firmare (cosa?) ma non fa l'unica cosa possibile, chiamare il vostro legale. 
Allo stato dei fatti, dovrebbe mandare tutto all'aria all'udienza. 
Se lei avesse interpellato l'avvocato, questo immediatamente avrebbe convocato pure te, perciò per adesso sono solo chiacchiere.
Devi stare calmo, la sua tattica è chiara,vuol farti reagire e questa è l'unica cosa che devi assolutamente evitare


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

è chiaro che vuole farlo sclerare.

a questo punto voglia sapere una cosa da chi è più esperto
ma può un coniuge far saltare l'accordo già scritto, in sede di udienza ?


----------



## milli (4 Aprile 2013)

Teoricamente si. Fino a quando non vi è l'omologa da parte del Tribunale degli accordi previsti nel ricorso, i coniugi possono ripensarci.
Ma non è frequente. E qualora ciò avvenisse, cioè il ripensamento di uno dei due, non vi è la trasformazione della separazione da consensuale a giudiziale. Mentre il caso contrario è possibile, se uno dei due manda all'aria la consensuale, si deve ricominciare da capo.
Nel caso di papino, con un solo avvocato per entrambi, uno dei due, se non tutti e due, devono trovarsi almeno un altro avvocato, e avviare un nuovo procedimento.
Mancano dieci giorni all'udienza, se ricordo bene, e per quello che sappiamo la tizia non ha avvisato il legale. Che possa mettersi a fare caciara all'udienza, davanti al giudice e soprattutto all'insaputa dell'avvocato, mi sembra improbabile.

Lei farebbe la sua bella figura, facendo imbestialire giudice,cancelliere, (soggetti che non amano le piazzate) e l'avvocato, che ripeto, non vuole mai, mai, fare la figura di quello che non sa gestire i clienti. Davanti al giudice.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> molto interessante... :up:
> questo forum spesso è pieno di cazzate davvero debordanti
> (e vai con il *rosso*!!! dai divertitevi _squadretta_!)
> però si leggono anche stimoli al dibattito.
> ...


Se lo impedisce da sola, se vuole stare con bel giovanotto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, ma non gli costa molto fare una chiamata all'avvocato.
> Mi sorgono dubbi quando un utente si comporta così, in verità...





milli ha detto:


> Teoricamente si. Fino a quando non vi è l'omologa da parte del Tribunale degli accordi previsti nel ricorso, i coniugi possono ripensarci.
> Ma non è frequente. E qualora ciò avvenisse, cioè il ripensamento di uno dei due, non vi è la trasformazione della separazione da consensuale a giudiziale. Mentre il caso contrario è possibile, se uno dei due manda all'aria la consensuale, si deve ricominciare da capo.
> Nel caso di papino, con un solo avvocato per entrambi, uno dei due, se non tutti e due, devono trovarsi almeno un altro avvocato, e avviare un nuovo procedimento.
> Mancano dieci giorni all'udienza, se ricordo bene, e per quello che sappiamo la tizia non ha avvisato il legale. Che possa mettersi a fare caciara all'udienza, davanti al giudice e soprattutto all'insaputa dell'avvocato, mi sembra improbabile.
> ...


E' davvero poco credibile. Non sarà "russo" pure papino?


----------



## papino (5 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



milli ha detto:


> Papino, lei ha già firmato. Se è già stata fissata l'udienza, ciò significa che il vostro avvocato ha depositato il ricorso per separazione consensuale e per adesso è tutto qui è quello che vale. Lei sbraita con te, minaccia di non firmare (cosa?) ma non fa l'unica cosa possibile, chiamare il vostro legale.
> Allo stato dei fatti, dovrebbe mandare tutto all'aria all'udienza.
> Se lei avesse interpellato l'avvocato, questo immediatamente avrebbe convocato pure te, perciò per adesso sono solo chiacchiere.
> Devi stare calmo, la sua tattica è chiara,vuol farti reagire e questa è l'unica cosa che devi assolutamente evitare


Ieri mi ha detto che è andata da un avvocato e mi ha riferito che devo togliere dalla clausola il fatto che lei se ne deve andare a giugno e che a parole lei non si fida di me,  io gli ho risposto che è meglio non fare la guerra se non so cazzi di tutti e servono avvocati e naturalmente barca di soldi e poi si prolunga il tutto, e gli ho ribadito che può per adesso rimanere a casa e quando si sistema un pò per giugno o oltre se ne va.  Mi ha risposto che vorrebbe andare via anche lei per giugno,  o prima o un pò  dopo, ma poi non mi ha confermato il fatto che le cose che abbiamo scritto rimangano così,  stasera ci parlo devo trovare il momento giusto,  nato parola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ieri mi ha detto che è andata da un avvocato e mi ha riferito che devo togliere dalla clausola il fatto che lei se ne deve andare a giugno e che a parole lei non si fida di me, io gli ho risposto che è meglio non fare la guerra se non so cazzi di tutti e servono avvocati e naturalmente barca di soldi e poi si prolunga il tutto, e gli ho ribadito che può per adesso rimanere a casa e quando si sistema un pò per giugno o oltre se ne va. Mi ha risposto che vorrebbe andare via anche lei per giugno, o prima o un pò dopo, ma poi non mi ha confermato il fatto che le cose che abbiamo scritto rimangano così, stasera ci parlo devo trovare il momento giusto, nato parola.


Secondo me sta bluffando. Ma per pararti, chiama subito il tuo(vostro) avvocato e informalo di tutto. Se lei si rivolge ad un altro, credo proprio che lui lo debba sapere.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me sta bluffando. Ma per pararti, chiama subito il tuo(vostro) avvocato e informalo di tutto. Se lei si rivolge ad un altro, credo proprio che lui lo debba sapere.


Quoto, ma sembra troppo difficile fare una telefonata.


----------



## papino (5 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



milli ha detto:


> Papino, lei ha già firmato. Se è già stata fissata l'udienza, ciò significa che il vostro avvocato ha depositato il ricorso per separazione consensuale e per adesso è tutto qui è quello che vale. Lei sbraita con te, minaccia di non firmare (cosa?) ma non fa l'unica cosa possibile, chiamare il vostro legale.
> Allo stato dei fatti, dovrebbe mandare tutto all'aria all'udienza.
> Se lei avesse interpellato l'avvocato, questo immediatamente avrebbe convocato pure te, perciò per adesso sono solo chiacchiere.
> Devi stare calmo, la sua tattica è chiara,vuol farti reagire e questa è l'unica cosa che devi assolutamente evitare


Lei è andata da un altro legale,  ho chiamato il mio è mi ha detto che la devo tranquilliizare e che le devo dire che all'atto dell'udienza faremo la variazione che lei mi ha detto,  sul fatto di andare via a giugno. Ma che cazzo vuole ancora, la mia vitaaaaa.


----------



## milli (5 Aprile 2013)

Hai fatto tutto quello che dovevi per il momento. Adesso devi cercare a tutti i costi di stare tranquillo e di non raccogliere alcuna sua provocazione. Manca poco ormai, forza.


----------



## papino (5 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



milli ha detto:


> Hai fatto tutto quello che dovevi per il momento. Adesso devi cercare a tutti i costi di stare tranquillo e di non raccogliere alcuna sua provocazione. Manca poco ormai, forza.


Si si manca poco e poi?  Si inizia un'altra guerra pesante per il bar. Lei sicuramente ha intenzione di portare il mortodifame al bar,  prossimamente parlerò con mio figlio sui possibili danni che potrà e potremmo subire se quel tipo si piazzi al bar.


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Lei è andata da un altro legale,  ho chiamato il mio è mi ha detto che la devo tranquilliizare e che le devo dire che all'atto dell'udienza faremo la variazione che lei mi ha detto,  sul fatto di andare via a giugno. Ma che cazzo vuole ancora, la mia vitaaaaa.


ecco.... vedi che è non è scema, ha capito che sta finendo la benzina
o che sta per finire (=argent).

se ti può consolare, oggi ho parlato con una signora che fa le pulizie e mi
ha detto di essere divorziata. Ormai è come avere la patente, nulla
di nuovo sotto il sole, ma mi ha spiegato di essere in giudiziale col
marito da *12 anni.*
si fronteggiano da 12 anni per la casa, costruita insieme.
Si stanno scannando.

12 anni. quindi tranquillizzati perchè la tua vita sarà irrimediabilmente diversa.


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ecco.... vedi che è non è scema, ha capito che sta finendo la benzina
> o che sta per finire (=argent).
> 
> se ti può consolare, oggi ho parlato con una signora che fa le pulizie e mi
> ...


Si, è come avere la patente, l'avevo scritto pure io che qualche sabato fa ero fuori con amici, eravamo in otto, tutti separati e qualcuno due volte.  Temo siano fasulle le statistiche, un pò come i sondaggi prima delle votazioni.


----------



## papino (6 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



milli ha detto:


> Hai fatto tutto quello che dovevi per il momento. Adesso devi cercare a tutti i costi di stare tranquillo e di non raccogliere alcuna sua provocazione. Manca poco ormai, forza.


Ora mi sto facendo i cazzi miei,  esco la sera per poi rientrare 1 ora prima della chiusura del bar, così non ci parlo e non la vedo,  esco nei locali e vado a cena fuori con amici. Non mi posso più focalizzare su di lei,  mi ha proprio distrutto la vita, sto iniziando a fregarmene della poveraccio,  non sa cosa gli aspetta con il tippetto di 30. E adesso che arriva l'estate alto divertimento e lei a schiattare al bar fino a notte,  e sicuramente il tipo si che l'aspetta si si si, certo che non esce la notte per aspettarla che chiami si si si,  estate  pollastrelle più giovani si sprecano.


----------



## Gian (6 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Si, è come avere la patente, l'avevo scritto pure io che qualche sabato fa ero fuori con amici, *eravamo in otto, tutti separat*i e qualcuno due volte.  Temo siano fasulle le statistiche, un pò come i sondaggi prima delle votazioni.


Permettimi l'intervento "a gamba tesa":
scusa, ma tu sei separata?
Non abbiamo detto che coabiti ancora con lui?
Se coabiti con tuo marito poni nel nulla anche 100 autorizzazioni a vivere separata...
giuridicamente siete insieme. 

un caro saluto,
buona giornata.


----------



## Gian (6 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ora mi sto facendo i cazzi miei,  esco la sera per poi rientrare 1 ora prima della chiusura del bar,* così non ci parlo e non la vedo*,  esco nei locali e vado a cena fuori con amici. Non mi posso più focalizzare su di lei,  mi ha proprio distrutto la vita, sto iniziando a fregarmene della poveraccio,  non sa cosa gli aspetta con il tipetto di 30. E adesso che arriva l'estate alto divertimento e lei a schiattare al bar fino a notte,  e sicuramente il tipo si che l'aspetta si si si, certo che non esce la notte per aspettarla che chiami si si si,  estate  pollastrelle più giovani si sprecano.


ecco bravo.
non calcolarla, è essenziale.


----------



## papino (6 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Non la sto calcolando e lei che mi vuole parlare, voleva che andassimo insieme a farela spesa per casa come maritino e mogliettina, ma sta proprio fuori, per lei è tutto normale, booooo, sta bella calmina, calmina,  la spesa la vado a fare io da solo. 
Le ho detto la data dell'udienza e del fatto che se non firma sono cazzi per tutti e due e che per la questione di giugno che se ne deve andare da casa per quella data, le ho detto di non preoccuparsi che non la caccio a calci in culo alla scadenza della data le do un pò di tempo se le dovesse servire, per farla stare tranquilla.


----------



## papino (6 Aprile 2013)

Mi sa che quando ha parlato con l'avvocato l'altro giorno, qualcosa le  ha detto che la vedo troppo zitta e sottomessa, anche perchè mi ha detto  che se la cacciavo subito a giugno come abbiamo scritto nella  consensuale, sicuramente le avraà detto che è lei che ha tradito e ha fatto un sacco di sbagli e se andiamo in giudiziale se la prende nel culo, perchè sa che io ho un sacco di prove.


----------



## devastata (6 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Permettimi l'intervento "a gamba tesa":
> scusa, ma tu sei separata?
> Non abbiamo detto che coabiti ancora con lui?
> Se coabiti con tuo marito poni nel nulla anche 100 autorizzazioni a vivere separata...
> ...



Ne abbiamo già parlato, dove va senza soldi?  Vale comunque la separazione.


----------



## papino (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

-7 ci siamo quasi,  la signora dopo la mia domanda su che intenzioni aveva per il giorno dell'udienza,  mi ha confermato molto tranquillamente che avrebbe firmato tutto. Speriamo. 

Sabato sono uscito per rientrare alle 06.00, che spettacolo di serata mi sembrava un miracolo,  la ruota ha cominciato a girare di nuovo.  Mi fiondo nel mio locale preferito 9 anni di pellegrinaggio e li il barman amico mio mi presenta  un pezzo di figa  Brasiliana che stava seduta affianco a me.  Lei qui dalla Spagna per la mamma che sta male. Io già so per esperienze passate come fare per abbordare, sto ben di Dio, non le ho dato peso dato che se la tirava da morire e mentre parlavo guardavo altre ragazze ,  così la tipa  scendeva dal suo piedistallo d'oro,  così facendo lei è  iniziata a starmi più  vicino è a iniziare ad avere un contatto fisico,  e dallo sfioramento della manina si è passati al bacetto, al bacio. Cazzooooo che sventola 1.75,  andando in giro per locali la gente sbavava,  tutta attillata, un corpo perfetto, e mentre ballavamo,  lei in modo altamente sensuale e si avvicina ad altri marpioni per vedere se reagivo gelosamente, io totalmente indifferente la snobbavo per farle capire che non esisteva solo lei al mondo, i marpioni la sfiorava ed io non me la inculcavo e tentavo approccio con altre. E poi dopo uscivo lentamente dal locale da solo e lei come un cagnolino dietro,  le ho detto e fatto capire che io non sbavava e facevo il parco come gli altri e così facendo la tipa mi si è attaccata di brutto e quando tentava di baciarmi ogni tanto la scansavo per poi baciarla io e alla fine della serata ci è uscito qualcosa. In tutto sto bordello incontro conoscenti del bar ,  che in lontananza mi salutavano vedendomi con sta tipa. Pensando alla signora non me ne fregato un cazzo se l'avrebbe saputo anche perché ha messo su fb che é già separata e nelle informazioni citazioni d'amore per lui. Poi ho anche ricevuto invito a pranzo da un conoscente dipendente del locale. Che spettacolo di serata, mi ci voleva proprio dopo sta mazzata. Scusate se sono uscito fuori discussione.


----------



## JON (8 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> -7 ci siamo quasi, la signora dopo la mia domanda su che intenzioni aveva per il giorno dell'udienza, mi ha confermato molto tranquillamente che avrebbe firmato tutto. Speriamo.
> 
> Sabato sono uscito per rientrare alle 06.00, che spettacolo di serata mi sembrava un miracolo, la ruota ha cominciato a girare di nuovo. Mi fiondo nel mio locale preferito 9 anni di pellegrinaggio e li il barman amico mio mi presenta un pezzo di figa Brasiliana che stava seduta affianco a me. Lei qui dalla Spagna per la mamma che sta male. Io già so per esperienze passate come fare per abbordare, sto ben di Dio, non le ho dato peso dato che se la tirava da morire e mentre parlavo guardavo altre ragazze , così la tipa scendeva dal suo piedistallo d'oro, così facendo lei è iniziata a starmi più vicino è a iniziare ad avere un contatto fisico, e dallo sfioramento della manina si è passati al bacetto, al bacio. Cazzooooo che sventola 1.75, andando in giro per locali la gente sbavava, tutta attillata, un corpo perfetto, e mentre ballavamo, lei in modo altamente sensuale e si avvicina ad altri marpioni per vedere se reagivo gelosamente, io totalmente indifferente la snobbavo per farle capire che non esisteva solo lei al mondo, i marpioni la sfiorava ed io non me la *inculcavo* e tentavo approccio con altre. E poi dopo uscivo lentamente dal locale da solo e lei come un cagnolino dietro, le ho detto e fatto capire che io non sbavava e facevo il parco come gli altri e così facendo la tipa mi si è attaccata di brutto e quando tentava di baciarmi ogni tanto la scansavo per poi baciarla io e alla fine della serata ci è uscito qualcosa. In tutto sto bordello incontro conoscenti del bar , che in lontananza mi salutavano vedendomi con sta tipa. Pensando alla signora non me ne fregato un cazzo se l'avrebbe saputo anche perché ha messo su fb che é già separata e nelle informazioni citazioni d'amore per lui. Poi ho anche ricevuto invito a pranzo da un conoscente dipendente del locale. Che spettacolo di serata, mi ci voleva proprio dopo sta mazzata. Scusate se sono uscito fuori discussione.


Papino, con tutto il rispetto, mi sa che è lei che ha "inculcato" te...non credo il contrario.

Comunque se è servito a distrarti ben venga. Ma attento, che ne dici di provare, se proprio, con un italiana stavolta? Insomma, qualcosa che ti faccia sudare un po' di più. Questa m'è parsa troppo facile, no?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Papino, con tutto il rispetto, mi sa che è lei che ha "inculcato" te...non credo il contrario.
> 
> Comunque se è servito a distrarti ben venga. Ma attento, che ne dici di provare, se proprio, con un italiana stavolta? Insomma, qualcosa che ti faccia sudare un po' di più. Questa m'è parsa troppo facile, no?


Non penso che l'idea di papino fosse quella di trovare l'anima gemella....


----------



## JON (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non penso che l'idea di papino fosse quella di trovare l'anima gemella....


Ma si, ha bisogno di distrarsi. Se lo merita pure.

Meglio stare attento e vigile.


----------



## papino (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



JON ha detto:


> Papino, con tutto il rispetto, mi sa che è lei che ha "inculcato" te...non credo il contrario.
> 
> Comunque se è servito a distrarti ben venga. Ma attento, che ne dici di provare, se proprio, con un italiana stavolta? Insomma, qualcosa che ti faccia sudare un po' di più. Questa m'è parsa troppo facile, no?


Alta distrazione, da premettere non ho cacciato un'Euro tranne 2 drink e lei che ha pagato altre bevute e circa fine serata, abbiamo preso qualcosa da mangiare offerto da lei. Si abbastanza facile. Per le italiane ci stiamo atrezzando,  sono stato invitato da questa conoscente del locale a pranzo. Vediamo. Comunque mi ci voleva,  mi era crollato il mondo addosso,  credevo che non avrei avuto più speranze a 40 anni ma ho visto che mi si è  aperto un mondo davanti che non avrei pensato.


----------



## papino (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non penso che l'idea di papino fosse quella di trovare l'anima gemella....


Ma che anima gemella, dopo sta mazzata,  devo essere altamente sicuro prima di instaurare un rapporto serio,  non mi faccio rifregare .


----------



## papino (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



JON ha detto:


> Ma si, ha bisogno di distrarsi. Se lo merita pure.
> 
> Meglio stare attento e vigile.


Altamente vigili,  solo seratina di distrazione.
Anche perché,  ricordiamoci che devo pensare ai miei figli. ;-)
Mica posso uscire tutte le sere e sputtanare soldi. ;-)


----------



## papino (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Cazzo pcoo fa ricevo telefonata dalla stronza,  dato che ogni lunedì esce e dorme con lui, mi dice che sono una merdaaaaaa é faccio schifo,  io non capisco è chiedo che cazzo vuole,  e lei risponde che in macchina sotto al sedile del passeggero ha trovato un incarto di preservativo, e che io l'avevo fatto apposta a metterlo li. Poi continua ad insultarmi dicendomi che sono un fallito e non scoperò mai con una donna e che non avrò mai nessuna e che faccio schifo per quello che ho fatto e che la macchina era sua e no dovevo sporcare così,  ma quando lo fa lei? . Ma questa sta proprio fuori di testa,  quel cazzo di incarto sta lì sicuramente dalla serata di sabato con la brasiliana,  e poi ma che cazzo sposti e controlli sotto al sedile? Sicuramente il tipo altamente geloso ha pensato che fosse suo, ahhhaahhaaaa,  ecco perché mi ha chiamato, sicuramente per far sentire anche a lui io che cazzo dicevo.  Io le ho solo risposto che manco sapevo di sto cazzo di incarto e che se voglio scopare mica devo dare conto a lei esse vuole le presento le mie nuove amichette , poi ho attaccato per non continuare se no la mandavo  affanculo,  così almeno rimango tranquillo. Merdaaaaaa stavo così bello sereno e poi che mi vado a rovinare per ste cazzate prima dell'udienza. Domani mattina esco presto così non mi trova a casa quando rientra alle 07.00 che già lo so che romperà il cazzo e non mi faccio vedere tutto il giorno. Ma chi cazzo se ne frega più di lei.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo pcoo fa ricevo telefonata dalla stronza,  dato che ogni lunedì esce e dorme con lui, mi dice che sono una merdaaaaaa é faccio schifo,  io non capisco è chiedo che cazzo vuole,  e lei risponde che in macchina sotto al sedile del passeggero ha trovato un incarto di preservativo, e che io l'avevo fatto apposta a metterlo li. Poi continua ad insultarmi dicendomi che sono un fallito e non scoperò mai con una donna e che non avrò mai nessuna e che faccio schifo per quello che ho fatto e che la macchina era sua e no dovevo sporcare così,  ma quando lo fa lei? . Ma questa sta proprio fuori di testa,  quel cazzo di incarto sta lì sicuramente dalla serata di sabato con la brasiliana,  e poi ma che cazzo sposti e controlli sotto al sedile? Sicuramente il tipo altamente geloso ha pensato che fosse suo, ahhhaahhaaaa,  ecco perché mi ha chiamato, sicuramente per far sentire anche a lui io che cazzo dicevo.  Io le ho solo risposto che manco sapevo di sto cazzo di incarto e che se voglio scopare mica devo dare conto a lei esse vuole le presento le mie nuove amichette , poi ho attaccato per non continuare se no la mandavo  affanculo,  così almeno rimango tranquillo. Merdaaaaaa stavo così bello sereno e poi che mi vado a rovinare per ste cazzate prima dell'udienza. Domani mattina esco presto così non mi trova a casa quando rientra alle 07.00 che già lo so che romperà il cazzo e non mi faccio vedere tutto il giorno. Ma chi cazzo se ne frega più di lei.


Ma si arriva davvero a litigare per queste stupidaggini
senza riuscire a ridere?


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Più che altro adesso agli occhi della legge siete due coniugi fedifraghi...se lei avesse avuto le prove legali di quello che tu hai fatto e le tue prove non fossero legalmente utilizzabili...ecco che finiresti tu come fedifrago papino, non lei!


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma si arriva davvero a litigare per queste stupidaggini
> senza riuscire a ridere?


Pure io ho pensato lo stesso,  perciò le ho riattaccato il telefono, dopo mi sono fatto una risata. Non mi ha pesato più di tanto.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro adesso agli occhi della legge siete due coniugi fedifraghi...se lei avesse avuto le prove legali di quello che tu hai fatto e le tue prove non fossero legalmente utilizzabili...ecco che finiresti tu come fedifrago papino, non lei!


Non ha un cazzo solo questo incarto,  vallo a dimostrare,  e poi lei sta molto avanti a me,  ormai anche su fb è già separata e gli scrive messaggi d'amore. Ormai mi sa che lo sanno già tutti,  della sua situazione,  maggior parte degli amici di fb sono clienti del bar,  ma ancora non commentano.


----------



## Anais (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Non ha un cazzo solo questo incarto,  vallo a dimostrare,  e poi lei sta molto avanti a me,  ormai anche su fb è già separata e gli scrive messaggi d'amore. Ormai mi sa che lo sanno già tutti,  della sua situazione,  maggior parte degli amici di fb sono clienti del bar,  ma ancora non commentano.


A me personalemnte sembrate tutti sopra le righe. Tua moglie e il tipo in primis, però anche tu non scherzi.
Immagino abbiate sui 40 anni...ma a leggere di chat, messaggi su fb, telefonate continue non sembrereste molto maturi.
Lei è palesemente fuori di zucca.
E tu...che consideri svago andare con una brasiliana con cui combini subito in auto...boh. 
Non credo che uscire a trombare in giro alla cavolo, in piena causa di separazione sia una buona idea.

Io ti consiglio di abbassare i toni, riprendere il controllo e comportati da persona matura e responsabile, metti in cima ai tuoi pensieri i bisogni dei tuoi figli, credo che mai come in questo momento, abbiano bisogno di vedere che almeno uno dei genitori sia solido.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A me personalemnte sembrate tutti sopra le righe. Tua moglie e il tipo in primis, però anche tu non scherzi.
> Immagino abbiate sui 40 anni...ma a leggere di chat, messaggi su fb, telefonate continue non sembrereste molto maturi.
> Lei è palesemente fuori di zucca.
> E tu...che consideri svago andare con una brasiliana con cui combini subito in auto...boh.
> ...


quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A me personalemnte sembrate tutti sopra le righe. Tua moglie e il tipo in primis, però anche tu non scherzi.
> Immagino abbiate sui 40 anni...ma a leggere di chat, messaggi su fb, telefonate continue non sembrereste molto maturi.
> Lei è palesemente fuori di zucca.
> E tu...che consideri svago andare con una brasiliana con cui combini subito in auto...boh.
> ...


Verde mio :smile:


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A me personalemnte sembrate tutti sopra le righe. Tua moglie e il tipo in primis, però anche tu non scherzi.
> Immagino abbiate sui 40 anni...ma a leggere di chat, messaggi su fb, telefonate continue non sembrereste molto maturi.
> Lei è palesemente fuori di zucca.
> E tu...che consideri svago andare con una brasiliana con cui combini subito in auto...boh.
> ...



condivido in pieno


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



milli ha detto:


> condivido in pieno


Si avete ragione, ma come ho detto prima mica vado a trombare in giro ogni sera, devo pensare ai figli e mica mi voglio sputtanare soldi in giro. È stata solo una sera di svago e bevute a go go dopo 2 mesi di merdaaaaaa e disperazione,  ero arrivato al limite. So che devo pensare a loro e mica vado a sputtanare in giro come fa lei. Ahhhh mi ha detto di prepararmi che prossimamente verrà lui al bar. Non ho parole.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A me personalemnte sembrate tutti sopra le righe. Tua moglie e il tipo in primis, però anche tu non scherzi.
> Immagino abbiate sui 40 anni...ma a leggere di chat, messaggi su fb, telefonate continue non sembrereste molto maturi.
> Lei è palesemente fuori di zucca.
> *E tu...che consideri svago andare con una brasiliana con cui combini subito in auto...boh.
> ...


E come dovrebbe considerarlo scusa?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si avete ragione, ma come ho detto prima mica vado a trombare in giro ogni sera, devo pensare ai figli e mica mi voglio sputtanare soldi in giro.* È stata solo una sera di svago* e bevute a go go dopo 2 mesi di merdaaaaaa e disperazione,  ero arrivato al limite. So che devo pensare a loro e mica vado a sputtanare in giro come fa lei. Ahhhh mi ha detto di prepararmi che prossimamente verrà lui al bar. Non ho parole.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come dovrebbe considerarlo scusa?



Condivido.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si avete ragione, ma come ho detto prima mica vado a trombare in giro ogni sera, devo pensare ai figli e mica mi voglio sputtanare soldi in giro. È stata solo una sera di svago e bevute a go go dopo 2 mesi di merdaaaaaa e disperazione, ero arrivato al limite. So che devo pensare a loro e mica vado a sputtanare in giro come fa lei. Ahhhh mi ha detto di prepararmi che prossimamente verrà lui al bar. Non ho parole.



Io non pensavo ai soldi
Sei in fase di separazione, e hai tutte le ragioni dalla tua parte. Magari prima di pensare a svagarti (non definirei mai svago una scopata, ma ognuno la può pensare come crede) mi accerterei di avere la firma su quella separazione...
così hai dato a lei la prova che anche tu l'hai tradita. Che sia la prima volta è la tua parola contro la sua
In una stituazione come la tua io avrei continuato ad essere totalmente dalla parte della ragione


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non pensavo ai soldi
> Sei in fase di separazione, e hai tutte le ragioni dalla tua parte. Magari prima di pensare a svagarti (non definirei mai svago una scopata, ma ognuno la può pensare come crede) mi accerterei di avere la firma su quella separazione...
> così hai dato a lei la prova che anche tu l'hai tradita. Che sia la prima volta è la tua parola contro la sua
> In una stituazione come la tua io avrei continuato ad essere totalmente dalla parte della ragione



Hai ragione, ma questo vale in una giudiziale, diciamo.
E poi bisogna legare le scarpette alle mosche. Il tradimento prima o dopo, ha causato o meno la separazione...

Al massimo, lui dirà che l'ha fatto per farla ingelosire, aprendo un preservativo ma non usandolo 
O nega.
Non l'ho messo io, è una bugia...
(ps già che mi viene in mente... Papino vai su fb e salva le schermate coi messaggi di tua moglie, che non li cancelli su consiglio dell'avvocato. Spero che non ti serva mai e poi mai, ma alla fine valgono solo le cose dimostrabili)

E se c'è una giudiziale, credimi, anche un comportamento angelico non serve. Si trova e si scava, si scava e si trova. E le urla e le incazzature, e non mi ha accompagnato a fare la spesa.

E' strana la giudiziale. Da una parte valgono solo le cose che puoi dimostrare. Dall'altra nelle memorie puoi dire tutta la cacca che vuoi, anzi, ci si aspetta che tu menta alla grande per denigrare l'altro. Che schifo.

Si spera che qui ci sia il cervello minimo per non andare in giudiziale. Non hanno i soldi per permetterselo, ma per nulla.

Dopo 2 mesi di ansia e frustrazione, voglia di una scopatina senza contorno verrebbe anche a me, e lo chiamerei proprio svago.
In questo temo di essere molto "maschile" (senza offesa epr i maschi che invece non la vivono mai e poi mai in questo modo)
Capisco che tantissime persone non la vedono così, quindi non cerco certo di convincerti Farfalla, dico solo che non mi sembra necessariamente indice di mancanza di lucidità.

Non è dimostrabile, non ha tolto tempo ai figli (credo), lo ha rimesso in sesto per un pò. Tutto di guadagnato mi sembra.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come dovrebbe considerarlo scusa?


Ehhhhh che cavolo se mi è capitata sta cazzo di tipa che dovevo mandarla affanculo, poi avevo anche bevuto qualche bicchierino e mi sono lasciato andare e non ci ho pensato di testa.  Dopo mesi di pura disperazione, sottomissione e di merda mi sono concesso solo una serata per me. Se lo avessi fatto continuamente, sarei un cazzone,  ma ho la testa sulle spalle, e sto riordinando la mia vita e pensando anche a mio figlio piccolo, infatti ci sto giocando e parlando più di prima, gli sto più vicino è se ne accorto pure lui, non come la Signora che gli dà un bacetto e via e non la vedi più tutto il giorno.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma questo vale in una giudiziale, diciamo.
> E poi bisogna legare le scarpette alle mosche. Il tradimento prima o dopo, ha causato o meno la separazione...
> 
> Al massimo, lui dirà che l'ha fatto per farla ingelosire, aprendo un preservativo ma non usandolo
> ...



no infatti non lo è
E per me ancora più grave per questo
Non so come sia una giudiziale, ma proprio perchè si inventano cose non successe prefererei non aggiungere nulla di cose che, non sono dimostrabili, ma possono dare adito

Sulla scopata, non ho mai vissuto il sesso come una scopata fatta per sfogarmi. mi sfogo in altro modo.
Se vado a letto con uno l'ho pensato e sono coninvolta. Ma questo è solo un mio modo che ovviamente non può nè deve essere compreso da altri


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro adesso agli occhi della legge siete due coniugi fedifraghi...se lei avesse avuto le prove legali di quello che tu hai fatto e le tue prove non fossero legalmente utilizzabili...ecco che finiresti tu come fedifrago papino, non lei!



Perchè 'papino' non è 'papy', e non è Clinton, altrimenti lei si sarebbe tenuta il preservativo usato, più dna di così.


----------



## Anais (9 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come dovrebbe considerarlo scusa?


In fase di separazione, con una moglie che non aspetta altro che  coglierlo in fallo, onestamente, mi pare una stronzata scoparsi una  appena conosciuta. Nell'auto della moglie poi.
Ha pure detto che l'hanno visto in molti, ma dai, ma se lo vengono a sapere i figli?
La madre che perde la testa per uno e chatta 24 ore al giorno e il padre che si rimorchia una al bar.
Boh.
Sul fatto della scopatina rilassante ed extra lo capisco eccome, anche io in questi ultimi tempi ho accarezzato  l'idea...la voglia di una sferzata di energia mi attira ma di certo non lo farei in un momento burrascoso dal punto di vista legale, perchè servirebbe solo a far precipitare le cose in caso di scoperta.
E forse non lo farei comunque, modi per staccare la mente credo ce ne siano anche altri.
E in questo caso, mi sembra che papino sia stato molto ma molto poco discreto nello svagarsi...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no infatti non lo è
> E per me ancora più grave per questo
> Non so come sia una giudiziale, ma proprio perchè si inventano cose non successe prefererei non aggiungere nulla di cose che, non sono dimostrabili, ma possono dare adito
> 
> ...



Appunto. Si inventa tutto e nulla. Tutto fa male, poche cose contano.
E quell'incarto non vuol dir nulla, lui dice che l'ha messo lei. Schifoso come funzioni, ma è così ahimè.
Non si arriverà alla giudiziale. Ma continueranno a farsi male.

Credo che tu concordi che lui, a questo punto, non ha obblighi morali di fedeltà.
E capisco, e accetto, che il tuo modo di vivere il sesso escluda completamente il tipo di serata che si è fatto Papino.

Ma non credo lo danneggerà, penso che gli abbia fatto un gran bene a morale e umore.
Attento per il futuro a lasciare tracce, e che pensi prima di agire.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> In fase di separazione, con una moglie che non aspetta altro che coglierlo in fallo, onestamente, mi pare una stronzata scoparsi una appena conosciuta. Nell'auto della moglie poi.
> Ha pure detto che l'hanno visto in molti, ma dai, ma se lo vengono a sapere i figli?
> La madre che perde la testa per uno e chatta 24 ore al giorno e il padre che si rimorchia una al bar.
> Boh.
> ...


Quotissimo


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> In fase di separazione, con una moglie che non aspetta altro che coglierlo in fallo, onestamente, mi pare una stronzata scoparsi una appena conosciuta. Nell'auto della moglie poi.
> Ha pure detto che l'hanno visto in molti, ma dai, ma se lo vengono a sapere i figli?
> La madre che perde la testa per uno e chatta 24 ore al giorno e il padre che si rimorchia una al bar.
> Boh.
> ...


in poche parole uno svago inopportuno


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Appunto. Si inventa tutto e nulla. Tutto fa male, poche cose contano.
> E quell'incarto non vuol dir nulla, lui dice che l'ha messo lei. Schifoso come funzioni, ma è così ahimè.
> Non si arriverà alla giudiziale. Ma continueranno a farsi male.
> 
> ...


Certo che no. 
Ma ripeto non è questo il momento per fare il play boy in un bar dove tutti mi conoscono.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in poche parole uno svago inopportuno



Il sacro dono della sintesi


----------



## Anais (9 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in poche parole uno svago inopportuno


Controproducente più che altro


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non pensavo ai soldi
> Sei in fase di separazione, e hai tutte le ragioni dalla tua parte. Magari prima di pensare a svagarti (non definirei mai svago una scopata, ma ognuno la può pensare come crede) mi accerterei di avere la firma su quella separazione...
> così hai dato a lei la prova che anche tu l'hai tradita. Che sia la prima volta è la tua parola contro la sua
> In una stituazione come la tua io avrei continuato ad essere totalmente dalla parte della ragione



Avrebbe fatto sicuramente una bella figura, soprattutto non lasciando, di proposito, le prove in auto.

Sicuramente la moglie si premurerà di farlo sapere a figli e parenti.

Bastava aspettare 10 giorni o farlo da furbi se proprio non resistevi, vero Papino?


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Controproducente più che altro


vero, è più attinente


----------



## Anais (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> Ma ripeto non è questo il momento per fare il play boy in un bar dove tutti mi conoscono.


Infatti


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che no.
> Ma ripeto non è questo il momento per fare il play boy in un bar dove tutti mi conoscono.



Ma lui ha le prove che lei ha tradito prima di lui.
L'avvocato stesso può testimoniare che si parlava di separazione in precedenza.
La signora dorme fuori, ha migliaia di telefonate e sms con l'amante, ha i messaggi su fb.
Non esageriamo. 

E' vero che all'ingiustizia non c'è mai fine, ma qui stanno andando per la consensuale. Quello che ha rimediato Papino è stata una litigata e probabilmente altre male parole e fiele dalla signora. Eheeeeee gran cambiamento.

Non andranno in giudiziale, perchè è da fessi, da fessi, da fessi, e non c'è neppure da discutere sui figli visto che, pare, la signora non abbia molta voglia di occuparsene e che invece voglia dedicarsi anima e corpo al 30enne (sigh)

Temo l'ignoranza della signora, temo la sua arroganza, temo colpi di testa. Ma nulla che non si possa risolvere, nel momento in cui l'avvocato di Papino telefona all'avvocato della signore e gli dice... collega caro, qui non c'è trippa per gatti, la signora non ti pagherà mai una giudiziale...

Believe me.


----------



## Anais (9 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma lui ha le prove che lei ha tradito prima di lui.
> L'avvocato stesso può testimoniare che si parlava di separazione in precedenza.
> La signora dorme fuori, ha migliaia di telefonate e sms con l'amante, ha i messaggi su fb.
> Non esageriamo.
> ...


Da quello che papino scrive circa la moglie, non mi pare che sia una donna molto equilibrata. Nè sensata. Nè sensibile.
Quindi...ci si potrebbe aspettare benissimo che dica ai parenti e ai figli quello che lui ha fatto. Gonfiando per bene le cose.
Ho l'impressione che siano due cani sciolti ormai, allo sbaraglio entrambi


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Da quello che papino scrive circa la moglie, non mi pare che sia una donna molto equilibrata. Nè sensata. Nè sensibile.
> Quindi...ci si potrebbe aspettare benissimo che dica ai parenti e ai figli quello che lui ha fatto. Gonfiando per bene le cose.
> Ho l'impressione che siano due cani sciolti ormai, allo sbaraglio entrambi


Continuo a quotare


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no infatti non lo è
> E per me ancora più grave per questo
> Non so come sia una giudiziale, ma proprio perchè si inventano cose non successe prefererei non aggiungere nulla di cose che, non sono dimostrabili, ma possono dare adito
> 
> ...


Io non l'ho pensato, non pensavo evvai mo mi devo sfogare, se non mi andavo a fare una 10-12 km per sfogarmi come faccio di solito, avevo all'inizio avevo bevuto un paio di bicchierini e poi a fine serata chi offriva di qua,chi di la e stai bello bevuto e mica stai li a pensare quando ti gira un po la capoccia, poi non ricordo benissimo il gran finale , ricordo si dei preservativi in macchina che l'ho messo, ma le atre scene le ricordo a tratti. Lo so, lo so, ho potuto mandarla affanculo a inizio serata oppure andarmene a casa il sabato sera a fare la nanna, mentre la mia signora va a scopare a go go senza pietà. Io non sono uscito per andarmi a cercare nessuno, volevo solo uscire a farmi un paio di drink in santa pace. ORA CROCIFIGGETEMI.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Da quello che papino scrive circa la moglie, non mi pare che sia una donna molto equilibrata. Nè sensata. Nè sensibile.
> Quindi...ci si potrebbe aspettare benissimo che dica ai parenti e ai figli quello che lui ha fatto. Gonfiando per bene le cose.
> Ho l'impressione che siano due cani sciolti ormai, allo sbaraglio entrambi



Mmmmmm.... oddio, questo è vero.
Avrebbe fatto bene ad essere più discreto. Questo è vero.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Avrebbe fatto sicuramente una bella figura, soprattutto non lasciando, di proposito, le prove in auto.
> 
> Sicuramente la moglie si premurerà di farlo sapere a figli e parenti.
> 
> Bastava aspettare 10 giorni o farlo da furbi se proprio non resistevi, vero Papino?


 ma che di proposito, lei mi ha detto che ha trovato l'incarto sotto il sedile lato passeggero, ma se volevo lasciare prove le mettevo dietro al sedile posteriore,, lato guida, passeggero appoggiato in un angolo, nel posacenere, ecc. ecc. ma mica sotto al sedile dove cazzo non va a vedere nessuno. Ma lei non lo dirà a nessuno ne figli ne parenti a che scopo, mi ha solo detto che l'ho fatto apposta per farli litigare. BOOOOOO. Chemi davo la zappa sui piedi per litigare prima dell'udienza, sarei coglione.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Io non l'ho pensato, non pensavo evvai mo mi devo sfogare, se non mi andavo a fare una 10-12 km per sfogarmi come faccio di solito, avevo all'inizio avevo bevuto un paio di bicchierini e poi a fine serata chi offriva di qua,chi di la e stai bello bevuto e mica stai li a pensare quando ti gira un po la capoccia, poi non ricordo benissimo il gran finale , ricordo si dei preservativi in macchina che l'ho messo, ma le atre scene le ricordo a tratti. Lo so, lo so, ho potuto mandarla affanculo a inizio serata oppure andarmene a casa il sabato sera a fare la nanna, mentre la mia signora va a scopare a go go senza pietà. Io non sono uscito per andarmi a cercare nessuno, volevo solo uscire a farmi un paio di drink in santa pace. ORA CROCIFIGGETEMI.



Prima cosa non ho mai crocefisso nessuno. sono una traditrice quindi mai mi permetterei di crocefiggerti
Secondo: forse sono io molto inquadrata. Già il fatto che eri abbastanza ubriaco da nemmeno ricordarti cosa sia esattamente successo a me inquieta. Ma anche questo è un mio limite. Mai perso il controllo a causa dell'acool e sicuramente eviterei in una situazione come la tua.
Non ho detto che sei andato in cerca, ho detto che al tuo posto io avrei evitato di mettermi in una situazione simile
Fermo restando che quello che fa tua moglie è assolutamente più grave di quello che hai fatto tu, peraltro a posteriori del suo tradimento, io avrei fatto in modo di essere e mantenermi il più "pulito" possibile proprio per come descirvi tua moglie in questi giorni.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in poche parole uno svago inopportuno


Si si , ho sbagliato, ma non con proposito e dispetto verso di lei. Mo vediamo come vanno le cose.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima cosa non ho mai crocefisso nessuno. sono una traditrice quindi mai mi permetterei di crocefiggerti
> Secondo: forse sono io molto inquadrata. Già il fatto che eri abbastanza ubriaco da nemmeno ricordarti cosa sia esattamente successo a me inquieta. Ma anche questo è un mio limite. Mai perso il controllo a causa dell'acool e sicuramente eviterei in una situazione come la tua.
> Non ho detto che sei andato in cerca, ho detto che al tuo posto io avrei evitato di mettermi in una situazione simile
> Fermo restando che quello che fa tua moglie è assolutamente più grave di quello che hai fatto tu, peraltro a posteriori del suo tradimento, io avrei fatto in modo di essere e mantenermi il più "pulito" possibile proprio per come descirvi tua moglie in questi giorni.


si hai ragione anche tu, dovevo restare lindo e pulito e non partire con la capoccia. Non penso che accadrà più, come non e mai capitato prima di questa storia, sono stato sempre abbastanza tranquillo.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè 'papino' non è 'papy', e non è Clinton, altrimenti lei si sarebbe tenuta il preservativo usato, più dna di così.


 il bello che non ha trovato il preservativo ma solo l'incarto.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si si , ho sbagliato, ma non con proposito e dispetto verso di lei. Mo vediamo come vanno le cose.



Questo a me era chiaro:smile:


papino ha detto:


> si hai ragione anche tu, dovevo restare lindo e pulito e non partire con la capoccia. Non penso che accadrà più, *come non e mai capitato prima di questa storia*, sono stato sempre abbastanza tranquillo.


Certo. E cis ta che per una sera tu abbia perso il controllo. Il mio era un suggerimento per farti vedere cose che magari, essendoci in mezzo, non vedi:up:


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo a me era chiaro:smile:
> 
> 
> Certo. E cis ta che per una sera tu abbia perso il controllo. Il mio era un suggerimento per farti vedere cose che magari, essendoci in mezzo, non vedi:up:


Grazie dei consigli.E che non c'è la facevo proprio più di tutta questa merda che per giorni su giorni mi veniva addosso, non ho pensato proprio a niente in quel momento, non ho premeditato.


----------



## JON (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si si , ho sbagliato, ma non con proposito e dispetto verso di lei. Mo vediamo come vanno le cose.


Ma sai cos'è? Non è che il fatto che ti conceda delle distrazioni sia un errore, anzi secondo me la situazione è sufficientemente opprimente per aver diritto ad un po' di sano svago.

Sano appunto, perchè personalmente lo stacchetto con la brasiliana non mi ha convinto granchè come svago. Vabbè è capitato, ma non mi è parsa soddisfacente come frequentazione di una donna. Solo questo, a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma sai cos'è? Non è che il fatto che ti conceda delle distrazioni sia un errore, anzi secondo me la situazione è sufficientemente opprimente per aver diritto ad un po' di sano svago.
> 
> Sano appunto, perchè personalmente lo stacchetto con la brasiliana non mi ha convinto granchè come svago. Vabbè è capitato, ma non mi è parsa soddisfacente come frequentazione di una donna. Solo questo, a mio modo di vedere.


Si hai ragione, ma non sono partito con l'intenzione di andare a rimorchiare e poi scopare per far dispetto alla signora o farmene accorgere, sono capitati una seri di eventi sin dall'inizio che il Barman mi ha presentato sta tipa a finire bello bevuto, ma senza alcun fine.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Io non l'ho pensato, non pensavo evvai mo mi devo sfogare, se non mi andavo a fare una 10-12 km per sfogarmi come faccio di solito, avevo all'inizio avevo bevuto un paio di bicchierini e poi a fine serata chi offriva di qua,chi di la e stai bello bevuto e mica stai li a pensare quando ti gira un po la capoccia, poi non ricordo benissimo il gran finale , ricordo si dei preservativi in macchina che l'ho messo, ma le atre scene le ricordo a tratti. Lo so, lo so, ho potuto mandarla affanculo a inizio serata oppure andarmene a casa il sabato sera a fare la nanna, mentre la mia signora va a scopare a go go senza pietà. Io non sono uscito per andarmi a cercare nessuno, volevo solo uscire a farmi un paio di drink in santa pace. ORA CROCIFIGGETEMI.



credo che nessuno venga crociffisso per essersi preso una serata per andare a divertirsi...
HAi fatto bene ti dirò qualsiasi posizione che presnda lei no crdo che possa avere voce in capitolo sulla 
tua vita a tutt'ora...
Quindi fossi io se il suo rivolgersi a me è pertinente a figli lavoro o cose che sono in comune 
e nion si possono scindere bene per il resto appena comincioa con le sue cagate metterei giù il telefono 
o cambierei stanza finchè non si calma...


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Dai Papino, per adesso l'unica certezza è che la separazione sarà consensuale e perciò non entraranno nè i suoi di tradimenti, nè la tua serata di svago.
Dai che il tempo corre, ormai manca poco.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



milli ha detto:


> Dai Papino, per adesso l'unica certezza è che la separazione sarà consensuale e perciò non entraranno nè i suoi di tradimenti, nè la tua serata di svago.
> Dai che il tempo corre, ormai manca poco.


Tanto per quel che mi riguarda non ha prove solo un incarto di preservativo. E poi mi sono veramente rotto le palle di sta storia.  Si, lunedì 15 si firma il tutto salvo sue sorprese finali. Mi può togliere tutto ma non la mia VITA . Che donna di merdaaaaaa.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Ma come può una persona distruggere la vita ad un'altra in questa maniera, ma che cazzo gli ho fatto di male, non l'ho picchiata,  maltrattata, tradita ha fatto sempre come cazzo voleva e mo me la vuole far pagare a me il conto.  Ma com'è possibile che non rispetti più nessuno, nemmeno i figli,  vuole portare sto tipo al bar,  veramente assurdo,  non se ne frega un cazzo di niente e di nessuno. Mi ha ribadito di nuovo oggi, che presto lui verrà al bar e di prepararmi, prepararmi a che? Vi immaginate io vicino alla cassa con mio figlio piccolo e sto stronzo che sta vicino con la Signora. Fantascienzaaaaa.


----------



## milli (9 Aprile 2013)

Non c'è un perchè, esistono persone così che non vedono oltre il proprio naso. E che se ne fregano di tutti tranne che di sè stesse.


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma come può una persona distruggere la vita ad un'altra in questa maniera, ma che cazzo gli ho fatto di male, non l'ho picchiata,  maltrattata, tradita ha fatto sempre come cazzo voleva e mo me la vuole far pagare a me il conto.  Ma com'è possibile che non rispetti più nessuno, nemmeno i figli,  vuole portare sto tipo al bar,  veramente assurdo,  non se ne frega un cazzo di niente e di nessuno. Mi ha ribadito di nuovo oggi, che presto lui verrà al bar e di prepararmi, prepararmi a che? Vi immaginate io vicino alla cassa con mio figlio piccolo e sto stronzo che sta vicino con la Signora. Fantascienzaaaaa.



Al bar a fare cosa?

Assunto!


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Al bar a fare cosa?
> 
> Assunto!


Ad aspettare lei è a prendersi qualcosa,  poi mi ha detto che PER ADESSO non li servono uomini per lavorare. Questo sta senza soldi e fa lavoretti saltuari e si è fatto bene i conti,  si farà assumere sicuramente al bar. Ma domani vado a prendere mio figlio all'università e ne parliamo insieme di sta merdata della mamma. Io se avessi un'altra e sapessi che ci fosse l'ex marito al lavoro,  non ci andrei mai per non creare casini.


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ad aspettare lei è a prendersi qualcosa,  poi mi ha detto che PER ADESSO non li servono uomini per lavorare. Questo sta senza soldi e fa lavoretti saltuari e si è fatto bene i conti,  si farà assumere sicuramente al bar. Ma domani vado a prendere mio figlio all'università e ne parliamo insieme di sta merdata della mamma. Io se avessi un'altra e sapessi che ci fosse l'ex marito al lavoro,  non ci andrei mai per non creare casini.



Visto il tipo la cosa importante è che NON lavori 'in nero' al bar, alla prima discussione la denuncerebbe e ci andrebbe di mezzo TUO figlio.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Visto il tipo la cosa importante è che NON lavori 'in nero' al bar, alla prima discussione la denuncerebbe e ci andrebbe di mezzo TUO figlio.


Cazzo ma io non voglio manco che lavori assunto e manco lo voglio vedere al bar. 
Che dovrei fare appena lo vedo?  Gli offro una bella birretta e poi lo invito pure a casa? Assurdo.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo ma io non voglio manco che lavori assunto e manco lo voglio vedere al bar.
> Che dovrei fare appena lo vedo?  Gli offro una bella birretta e poi lo invito pure a casa? Assurdo.


Ciao,

certo, la situazione è molto assurda ... 

tratta lui, come un cliente qualsiasi ... devi rimanere professionale. 

non hai altra scelta ... 

forza, che manca poco!

sienne


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzo ma io non voglio manco che lavori assunto e manco lo voglio vedere al bar.
> Che dovrei fare appena lo vedo?  Gli offro una bella birretta e poi lo invito pure a casa? Assurdo.



Quello l'ho capito, visto però che comanda tua moglie, a quanto pare, che almeno NON lo faccia lavorare, e se proprio DEVE, che venga regolarizzato. Il consiglio è IMPEDIRE che lui ci entri al bar, deve essere tuo figlio, che è il titolare, ad IMPORSI con la SIGNORA MADRE.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quello l'ho capito, visto però che comanda tua moglie, a quanto pare, che almeno NON lo faccia lavorare, e se proprio DEVE, che venga regolarizzato. Il consiglio è IMPEDIRE che lui ci entri al bar, deve essere tuo figlio, che è il titolare, ad IMPORSI con la SIGNORA MADRE.


Ciao,

assolutamente!

avevo capito male ... ho capito, che passasse solo di lì ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe il danno minore se passasse e basta, il rischio è che si intrufoli al bar, con le mani nel cassetto, e pure il rischio poi di denunciare di averci lavorato in NERO.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Sarebbe il danno minore se passasse e basta, il rischio è che si intrufoli al bar, con le mani nel cassetto, e pure il rischio poi di denunciare di averci lavorato in NERO.


Che palle,  mi devo vedere sto tipo e la gente a farsi due risate alla faccia mia, che non posso fare un cazzo,  colpa della SIGNORA del cavolo.


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Che palle,  mi devo vedere sto tipo e la gente a farsi due risate alla faccia mia, che non posso fare un cazzo,  colpa della SIGNORA del cavolo.



Quando arriva Lui, tu vai via. Fottitene di lui e di lei. Cercati la ventenne con cui andavi a camminare e fatevi una bella corsa. Aiuta.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quando arriva Lui, tu vai via. Fottitene di lui e di lei. Cercati la ventenne con cui andavi a camminare e fatevi una bella corsa. Aiuta.


Io fossi lui...quando arriva...gli direi serissimo
Ehi amico c'è qui un conto tuo di 5000 euro da pagare...
Sei venuto per pagare i tuoi debiti o che?

E vedi come fila....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Quando arriva Lui, tu vai via. Fottitene di lui e di lei. Cercati la ventenne con cui andavi a camminare e fatevi una bella corsa. Aiuta.


E quello che vuole lei che me ne vada definitivamente dal bar.


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> E quello che vuole lei che me ne vada definitivamente dal bar.



E tuo figlio cosa dice in proposito, visto che la licenza è sua?


----------



## papino (10 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E tuo figlio cosa dice in proposito, visto che la licenza è sua?


oggi devo andare a prenderlo all'università e ci parlo.


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

Papino, dopo che hai firmato...dopo sono altre questioni. Il tizio viene al bar, gli dici davanti alla gente, che gioà si è fottuto tua moglie, che forse sarebbe buon gusto non farsi vedere al bar...vedi che se ne andrà via.


----------



## papino (10 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Daniele ha detto:


> Papino, dopo che hai firmato...dopo sono altre questioni. Il tizio viene al bar, gli dici davanti alla gente, che gioà si è fottuto tua moglie, che forse sarebbe buon gusto non farsi vedere al bar...vedi che se ne andrà via.


Speriamo  che non ha la faccia come il culo.


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Speriamo  che non ha la faccia come il culo.


Che schifo!!!


----------



## papino (11 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Dai,  dai che lunedì si firma,  me  l'ha confermato pure oggi,  ma si preoccupa che la mandi subito a calci in culo fuori e  di altre cose che non mi ha detto. E pensierosa sul fatto che io trami qualcosa sotto ,  sotto. Devo risolvere poi situazione del bar. Non voglio assolutamente che il tipo si piazzi al bar.


----------



## milli (11 Aprile 2013)

Ma con tuo figlio hai parlato? Lui che ne dice?


----------



## papino (12 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



milli ha detto:


> Ma con tuo figlio hai parlato? Lui che ne dice?


Si ho parlato,  ma ho visto mio figlio molto silenzioso,  gli ho esposto tutte le mie perplessità e le conseguenze che andrà incontro, se il tipo dovesse venire al bar. Mi ha dato ragione,  ma l'ho visto molto preoccupato,  si sta accollando un grande peso che non è il suo,  grazie a quella merda di mia moglie. Sta in una pressa da una parte io e dall'altra la madre pure se ne merda ma sempre la madre. Mi dispiace, e quello che non capisce lei, delle conseguenze che porterà tutto questo se il tipo verrà al bar.


----------



## papino (15 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Evvaiiii, domani ore 09.00 si firma,  speriamo bene, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi la SIGNORA sta bella tranquilla, mi ha detto che dopo aver firmato, aveva da fare, doveva andare dal commercialista. Io non me la calcolo per niente,  si parla solo del bar ed eventualmente figli,  stop. Ehhhhh mi ha detto che se ne andrà anche di casa appena si sistemano un po' le cose. Evvaiiii. Dopo vedremo problema bar. Nottea tutti.


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A me personalemnte sembrate tutti sopra le righe. Tua moglie e il tipo in primis, però anche tu non scherzi.
> Immagino abbiate sui 40 anni...ma a leggere di chat, messaggi su fb, telefonate continue non sembrereste molto maturi.
> Lei è palesemente fuori di zucca.
> E tu...che consideri svago andare con una brasiliana con cui combini subito in auto...boh.
> ...



verde mio


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Condivido.



Pure io condivido che sembrerebbe "contro" il verde ad anais, ma...
Lui ha il diritto di divertirsi ma...non lo so.
Ammmetto che il fatto che abbia catalogato la tipa come brasiliana, che gli voleva fottere dei soldi (in quanto brasiliana quindi troia?) e che abbia messo l'accento sul fatto che comunque ha offerto praticamente tutto lei...

Boh...sono rimasta un pò così.



Posso o mi date della compagnia delle gorettiane?


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ehhhhh che cavolo se mi è capitata sta cazzo di tipa che dovevo mandarla affanculo, poi avevo anche bevuto qualche bicchierino e mi sono lasciato andare e non ci ho pensato di testa.  Dopo mesi di pura disperazione, sottomissione e di merda mi sono concesso solo una serata per me. Se lo avessi fatto continuamente, sarei un cazzone,  ma ho la testa sulle spalle, e sto riordinando la mia vita e pensando anche a mio figlio piccolo, infatti ci sto giocando e parlando più di prima, gli sto più vicino è se ne accorto pure lui, non come la Signora che gli dà un bacetto e via e non la vedi più tutto il giorno.


verde mio.
Ottimo.


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Evvaiiii, domani ore 09.00 si firma,  speriamo bene, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi la SIGNORA sta bella tranquilla, mi ha detto che dopo aver firmato, aveva da fare, doveva andare dal commercialista. Io non me la calcolo per niente,  si parla solo del bar ed eventualmente figli,  stop. Ehhhhh mi ha detto che se ne andrà anche di casa appena si sistemano un po' le cose. Evvaiiii. Dopo vedremo problema bar. Nottea tutti.



beh.
In culo alla balena


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> certo, la situazione è molto assurda ...
> 
> ...


ecco. giusto.


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sarebbe il danno minore se passasse e basta, il rischio è che si intrufoli al bar, con le mani nel cassetto, e pure il rischio poi di denunciare di averci lavorato in NERO.


verde mio


----------



## papino (15 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Ci siamo sto aspettando che ci chiamino. Tutto tranquillo.


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ci siamo sto aspettando che ci chiamino. Tutto tranquillo.


Dopo la firma...mandala a cagare quella fedifraga di merda!


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

Ciao 

spero per te, che tutto vada per il verso giusto!

sienne


----------



## papino (15 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Scusate,  non ho avuto tempo, comunque ha firmato il tutto senza fiatare.  I figli a me,  io resto a casa, lei mi passa il mantenimento per i figli e mi da spese per la casa, VITTORIA.!!! Ora sta cercando e gli sto cercando casa per afrettare il tutto. Poi sistemiamo anche questione Bar. Grazie a tutti,  voi che in tutti  questi giorni mi siete stati vicini, mi avete dato una grande mano non potete immaginare. GRAZIE.


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Scusate,  non ho avuto tempo, comunque ha firmato il tutto senza fiatare.  I figli a me,  io resto a casa, lei mi passa il mantenimento per i figli e mi da spese per la casa, VITTORIA.!!! Ora sta cercando e gli sto cercando casa per afrettare il tutto. Poi sistemiamo anche questione Bar. Grazie a tutti,  voi che in tutti  questi giorni mi siete stati vicini, mi avete dato una grande mano non potete immaginare. GRAZIE.


Ciao papino

bello! mi fa piacere leggere, che per ora, tutto sta andando per il verso giusto. :up:

ora manca solo la questione del bar ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Scusate,  non ho avuto tempo, comunque ha firmato il tutto senza fiatare.  I figli a me,  io resto a casa, lei mi passa il mantenimento per i figli e mi da spese per la casa, VITTORIA.!!! Ora sta cercando e gli sto cercando casa per afrettare il tutto. Poi sistemiamo anche questione Bar. Grazie a tutti,  voi che in tutti  questi giorni mi siete stati vicini, mi avete dato una grande mano non potete immaginare. GRAZIE.


arty::strepitoso::ballo::festa:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Scusate,  non ho avuto tempo, comunque ha firmato il tutto senza fiatare.  I figli a me,  io resto a casa, lei mi passa il mantenimento per i figli e mi da spese per la casa, VITTORIA.!!! Ora sta cercando e gli sto cercando casa per afrettare il tutto. Poi sistemiamo anche questione Bar. Grazie a tutti,  voi che in tutti  questi giorni mi siete stati vicini, mi avete dato una grande mano non potete immaginare. GRAZIE.


Caspita! 

Incrociavo le dita, ma non mi aspettavo una cosa così tranquilla...
Non mi aspettavo proprio che alla fine fosse così "ragionevole"...

Sono contenta che ora sei più sereno :smile:


----------



## papino (15 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Caspita!
> 
> Incrociavo le dita, ma non mi aspettavo una cosa così tranquilla...
> Non mi aspettavo proprio che alla fine fosse così "ragionevole"...
> ...


Si si è stato molto tranquillo, però a lei l'ho vista un pò giù oggi ed ha fatto questione col tipo in macchina prima di tornare al bar,  io non ho voluto sentire e sono uscito Dalla macchina, problemi suoi. Lei mi ha detto che avrebbe firmato basta che la lasciavo in pace.  Io poi sono dovuto partire per 2 giorni per andare a casa di mia madre per motivi privati,  e lei stranamente si è  dimostrata disponibile e mi ha chiesto se mi serviva qualcosa,  ma gli ho detto di no e sono partito. Vabbe ora sono sereno ho i miei FIGLI strano una delle poche volte che il padre vince su tutto, poi lei lo sa in che mani stanno i figli. Saluti a tutti.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Si si è stato molto tranquillo, però a lei l'ho vista un pò giù oggi ed ha fatto questione col tipo in macchina prima di tornare al bar,  io non ho voluto sentire e sono uscito Dalla macchina, problemi suoi. Lei mi ha detto che avrebbe firmato basta che la lasciavo in pace.  Io poi sono dovuto partire per 2 giorni per andare a casa di mia madre per motivi privati,  e *lei stranamente si è  dimostrata disponibile e mi ha chiesto se mi serviva qualcosa*,  ma gli ho detto di no e sono partito. Vabbe ora sono sereno ho i miei FIGLI strano una delle poche volte che il padre vince su tutto, poi lei lo sa in che mani stanno i figli. Saluti a tutti.


Stranamente manco tanto. Le madri si accorgono subito quando qualcosa non va.


----------



## papino (16 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



JON ha detto:


> Stranamente manco tanto. Le madri si accorgono subito quando qualcosa non va.


Non mia madre ma la mia ex.


----------



## milli (16 Aprile 2013)

:up:


----------



## papino (16 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

La SIGNORA  mi sembra fin troppo tranquilla e disponibile, ormai ha ottenuto quello che voleva.  Ma io ho capito che ora come ora, non mi sento male e non sono disperato come prima, ho anch'io ottenuto quel che volevoi miei figli e la mia vita indietro. Sono molto tranquillo e la guardo con una nuova luce, ormai mi è completamente indifferente,  tranne del fatto che non si deve permettere di portare il tipo al bar perché non voglio che lo veda mio figlio,  anche perché l'abbiamo scritto nella separazione che mio figlio non deve conoscere o vedere il compagno o eventualmente se ci sarà la mia compagna prima di aver consolidato per un anno il rapporto con l'altra persona.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> La SIGNORA  mi sembra fin troppo tranquilla e disponibile, *ormai ha ottenuto quello che voleva*.  Ma io ho capito che ora come ora, non mi sento male e non sono disperato come prima, ho anch'io ottenuto quel che volevoi miei figli e la mia vita indietro. Sono molto tranquillo e la guardo con una nuova luce, ormai mi è completamente indifferente,  tranne del fatto che non si deve permettere di portare il tipo al bar perché non voglio che lo veda mio figlio,  anche perché l'abbiamo scritto nella separazione che mio figlio non deve conoscere o vedere il compagno o eventualmente se ci sarà la mia compagna prima di aver consolidato per un anno il rapporto con l'altra persona.



Questo però continua a lasciarmi perplessa... ma che voleva?
Essere fuori casa, senza un soldo, e con l'obbligo di passarti un mantenimento per i figli.
Ok, ha il suo lavoro al bar, però non è che ha "ottenuto" chissà che.... solo la possibilità di rovinarsi la vita con quel bel tomo....
Penso sia completamente fuori di testa... dovrà pagare un affitto, e in più il mantenimento dei figli. 
Io non la capisco. Neanche uno sbarellamento mentale ti porta a metterti in queste condizioni.
Guarda, sono contenta per te che sia andato tutto "bene", ma l'avrei capita di più se avesse chiesto di rimanere in casa coi figli.


----------



## papino (16 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo però continua a lasciarmi perplessa... ma che voleva?
> Essere fuori casa, senza un soldo, e con l'obbligo di passarti un mantenimento per i figli.
> Ok, ha il suo lavoro al bar, però non è che ha "ottenuto" chissà che.... solo la possibilità di rovinarsi la vita con quel bel tomo....
> Penso sia completamente fuori di testa... dovrà pagare un affitto, e in più il mantenimento dei figli.
> ...


Ma sin dall'inizio mi ha detto che firmava la separazione consensuale pur di essere lasciata in pace. Per quanto riguarda i figli lei sa che con me stanno in buone mani, ma poi che cosa mi dovevo aspettare da una dona che lascia il figlio, quello più grande,  quando aveva 6 mesi alla madre per poi tornare a casa dopo tre anni senza farsi sentire in tutti questi anni. 
Comunque avendo lei i figli mica  poteva fare i cazzi suoi. Lei vuole fare la ragazzina a 45 anni,  finché dura. Per il bar adesso vediamo cosa cavolo vuole e come si comporta. Adesso devo pensare ai miei figli e che crescano nei migliore dei modi,  non gli farò mancare mai nulla e farò tutto ma tutto per loro. E per ora non voglio un rapporto stabile, mi è bastata sta bella botta, più in là se capita di innamorarmi benvenga, ma ora max relax. VIVA LA VITA.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ma sin dall'inizio mi ha detto che firmava la separazione consensuale pur di essere lasciata in pace. Per quanto riguarda i figli lei sa che con me stanno in buone mani, ma poi che cosa mi dovevo aspettare da una dona che lascia il figlio, quello più grande,  quando aveva 6 mesi alla madre per poi tornare a casa dopo tre anni senza farsi sentire in tutti questi anni.
> Comunque avendo lei i figli mica  poteva fare i cazzi suoi. Lei vuole fare la ragazzina a 45 anni,  finché dura. Per il bar adesso vediamo cosa cavolo vuole e come si comporta. Adesso devo pensare ai miei figli e che crescano nei migliore dei modi,  non gli farò mancare mai nulla e farò tutto ma tutto per loro. E per ora non voglio un rapporto stabile, mi è bastata sta bella botta, più in là se capita di innamorarmi benvenga, ma ora max relax. VIVA LA VITA.



e bravo!
speriamo che si attenga ai patti e non 
continui a farti vedere i sorci verdi ...:up:


----------



## papino (17 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Pet adesso tutto ok.


----------



## papino (17 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Speriamo, che non rompa più le palle. Io sto bello tranquillo, non vedo l'ora di sistemare anche la questione Bar.


----------



## devastata (20 Aprile 2013)

Papino, mi fa piacere si sia sistemato tutto e meglio del previsto, l'importante è che il bar resti intestato a tuo figlio e che il tipo ne stia alla larga. Auguri per il tuo nuovo 'incarico famigliare'.


----------



## papino (21 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Papino, mi fa piacere si sia sistemato tutto e meglio del previsto, l'importante è che il bar resti intestato a tuo figlio e che il tipo ne stia alla larga. Auguri per il tuo nuovo 'incarico famigliare'.


Si si,  il tipo non lo farò mai subentrare al bar, farò di tutto per non farlo cadere in mani sbagliate,  e della famiglia, non esiste che un estraneo dopo circa due mesi si infili nella nostra attività, manco morto. A partire da giugno la SIGNORA deve sgommare da casa. Farò di tutto per la mia nuova famiglia. Grazie di tutto.


----------



## papino (23 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*

Cazzooooo,  la mia ex ha fatto un'incidente e si è schiantata su un albero,  merda 1600 euro di danni,  lei non si è fatta niente,  ha detto che paga lei,  ma con che cazzo di soldi che sempre dal bar vengono,  purtroppo la macchina è intestata a me. Cavolo non vedo che arrivi giugno e se ne vada da casa. Crede che il bar sia un pozzo senza fondo. Ahhhhhahhhhaahh domani si va a fare un tatuaggio a forma di cuore con all'interno il nome del  tizio. Ma questa sbarellaaaaa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzooooo, la mia ex ha fatto un'incidente e si è schiantata su un albero, merda 1600 euro di danni, lei non si è fatta niente, ha detto che paga lei, ma con che cazzo di soldi che sempre dal bar vengono, purtroppo la macchina è intestata a me. Cavolo non vedo che arrivi giugno e se ne vada da casa. Crede che il bar sia un pozzo senza fondo. Ahhhhhahhhhaahh domani si va a fare un tatuaggio a forma di cuore con all'interno il nome del tizio. Ma questa sbarellaaaaa.


Le hai lasciato la tua macchina? Cioè... lei gira con la TUA macchina? Papino.... non credi che sarebbe il caso che la TUA macchina ADESSO la guidassi solo TU?


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Speriamo, che *non rompa *più le palle. Io sto bello tranquillo, non vedo l'ora di sistemare anche la questione Bar.



Dacci un taglio, netto, altrimenti ti esaurisce, portafoglio e mente. Paga lei con i soldi del figlio.

Però, scusa, anche tu hai scelto una senza cervello, pensare a farsi un tatuaggio sia per l'età che per i costi, con tutti i problemi che avete è da pazzi. Che si cerchi casa.


----------



## papino (24 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



devastata ha detto:


> Dacci un taglio, netto, altrimenti ti esaurisce, portafoglio e mente. Paga lei con i soldi del figlio.
> 
> Però, scusa, anche tu hai scelto una senza cervello, pensare a farsi un tatuaggio sia per l'età che per i costi, con tutti i problemi che avete è da pazzi. Che si cerchi casa.


Quello che sto facendo anch'io, gli sto cercando casa anch'io per accelerare la sua uscita dalla mia vita. Sta proprio fuori.


----------



## papino (24 Aprile 2013)

*R: Tradimento moglie e separazione.*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le hai lasciato la tua macchina? Cioè... lei gira con la TUA macchina? Papino.... non credi che sarebbe il caso che la TUA macchina ADESSO la guidassi solo TU?


Si cazzo, ero al lavoro e mi ha detto che la macchina serviva per fare la spesa per il bar e li mi ha fregato.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cazzooooo,  la mia ex ha fatto un'incidente e si è schiantata su un albero,  merda 1600 euro di danni,  lei non si è fatta niente,  ha detto che paga lei,  ma con che cazzo di soldi che sempre dal bar vengono,  purtroppo la macchina è intestata a me. Cavolo non vedo che arrivi giugno e se ne vada da casa. Crede che il bar sia un pozzo senza fondo. Ahhhhhahhhhaahh domani si va a fare un tatuaggio a forma di cuore con all'interno il nome del  tizio. Ma questa sbarellaaaaa.


Se può cconsolarti 
di gente che sbarrella c'è ne a bizzeffe...
il brutto è che non cambiano mai...


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se può cconsolarti
> di gente che sbarrella c'è ne a bizzeffe...
> il brutto è che non cambiano mai...


:up:
in effetti....


----------

